# Is another Civil War brewing?



## Bonzi (Jun 30, 2015)

... or is that alarmist?
Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



Could be, but I'd give it less than a 20% chance of really happening.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2015)

*Hope so*... I hope the whites that are sane win and rebuild as a white ethnic state.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united, but are rather at war with our own countrymen. When and how can this end when flags, love, god, and guns are being attacked from all fronts instead of addressing our true ailments ... hate!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2015)

No.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


I seriously doubt it.

Cons really don't want to kill their fellow Americans in spite of the fact leftist would have no qualms doing so.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



I don't think the south is lining up for a civil war.

The gay communities in the south are flourishing.   In fact, I participated in a gay wedding in Tuscaloosa AL just a few months ago.  It was in a public park.  There were about a dozen people who stood off at a respectful distance to watch.  Not one hostile word was spoken.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



Yeah, that is why liberals are buying all of the guns.  Oh wait.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united, but are rather at war with our own countrymen. When and how can this end when flags, love, god, and guns are being attacked from all fronts instead of addressing our true ailments ... hate!


Bullshit, but for a few malcontents, we are all Americans.

When our enemies shoot at us, there are no Dash-Americans.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


just check history of leftist filth, hell, American history of leftist filth.

fdr rounded up innocent citizens and put them in camps and used poor blacks as guinea pigs.

'you' wouldn't do it, you're gutless, but you'd cheer as the government did it for you.

history repeats, and leftist murder those that don't side with them


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

There is no Civil War now or in the future.

The culture wars have been going on since 1900.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

A civil war is the wet dream of the Gun Fetishists and malcontents who don't like the fact that America is continuing to evolve and thrive without them.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

*Look for gun rights to be your trigger. Not race/faith or gender.
Gun rights.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

The millennials will not put up with your nonsense, dark and furry.  They will jail you, they will forget about you.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united, but are rather at war with our own countrymen. When and how can this end when flags, love, god, and guns are being attacked from all fronts instead of addressing our true ailments ... hate!
> ...




Agreed, but lets be honest here. Hate, racial tensions, discrimination, and division  are prevalent in this nation. We're divided still. Make no mistake about it. Guns, flags, love, religion, and God are being attacked by our own countrymen. We're FAR from being united. Don't think for a minute that we're gonna get there anytime soon. When bullets fly against this nation, you'll see the division up close and personal. Civil uprising is already commonplace. Add to this the terrorist threats that reside here today. This nations stability  is being compromised by our own countrymen pure and simple.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


Civil unrest will be dealt with when it comes, and will be a great purging.

Not the same as an all out civil WAR.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Merely an LEO opportunity to clean up the riff raff.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nope.


Yup.  The far right extremists are riff raff with little power.  The old Republic of Texas group was a perfect example of that stupidity.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 30, 2015)

A rebellion without a cause?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united, but are rather at war with our own countrymen. When and how can this end when flags, love, god, and guns are being attacked from all fronts instead of addressing our true ailments ... hate!
> ...



The only way I would raise a rifle today to defend this country, is if the enemy invaded our soil and declared war on Americans.
Aside from that, this country is no longer worth fighting for.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


You're right.  It is alarmist.

And I believe, in the land of Johnny Mercer and Tennessee Williams and William Faulkner there are LGBT people living, working, paying taxes, active in their community and church and thankful that they have equal access to the protections of a marriage license.

The Conservatives who, as usual, are acting out in a fit of pique would find it difficult to rally armed support for the cause of repressing American citizens.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


And you will happily take what freebies you can from it.  Your type always takes free things.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

Not between the North and South, no.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

You, S. J., are a very small minority in the South as well.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


*People as a whole will not be shooting gays. Gays are a side issue on it's best day. People will be shooting democrats.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No, they won't.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2015)

A civil war is not brewing.   It's here.  What do you think these random street attacks are?  Just skirmishes.  There are many ways of waging war.  We are experiencing only some of them.  The Soviet Union didn't have a war.  It broke up anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A civil war is not brewing.   It's here.  What do you think these random street attacks are?  Just skirmishes.  There are many ways of waging war.  We are experiencing only some of them.  The Soviet Union didn't have a war.  It broke up anyway.


No, we aren't.  Minor eruptions of street crime is not war, even with the few deaths and injuries.  And if it is: you are losing it.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


*People WILL be shooting democrats. Greece could start shooting them any time now.*


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It will be class war, with the Left class using black bodies, because "Black Lives Matter".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


You and your buds such as Roadrunner are the village idiots.  The end is predestined, and it will be so much different than you hope.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2015)

The issues of the flag and gay marriage are nothing more than wedge issues used as political fodder. A vast majority of Americans don't care nearly enough about those issues to kill their fellow Americans over them. Deep down they know politicians are only using these issues to win elections.

Sure, we'll always have some redneck militias on the right, or black militants on the left, but as long as they stick to playing Rambo for the cameras they can wave their guns around all they want.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> The issues of the flag and gay marriage are nothing more than wedge issues used as political fodder. A vast majority of Americans don't care nearly enough about those issues to kill their fellow Americans over them. Deep down they know politicians are only using these issues to win elections.
> 
> Sure, we'll always have some redneck militias on the right, or black militants on the left, but as long as they stick to playing Rambo for the cameras they can wave their guns around all they want.


The flag issue is a deflection from failure to deal with drug addled kids that grow up to be killers, and the failure of Obama to improve the day to day living conditions of most black Americans.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*75% of the guns owned in America are by Republicans.
*


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The issues of the flag and gay marriage are nothing more than wedge issues used as political fodder. A vast majority of Americans don't care nearly enough about those issues to kill their fellow Americans over them. Deep down they know politicians are only using these issues to win elections.
> ...



The White House has passed between Democrats and Republicans for many decades now. Obama's term isn't even over yet, and he's responsible for the living conditions of most black Americans?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



The military will stop you murdering innocent civilians since that is a violation of the Constitution.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Like they are doing in the urban killing fields today?????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Yeah, that is why liberals are buying all of the guns.  Oh wait.



So if there IS a civil war, it will be a short one...


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Don't act dense just because DarkFury leans toward your side of the fence. He's obviously not talking about gang violence and riots. He's openly advocating shooting his fellow Americans (mostly Democrats) in an armed uprising.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*You better RE-read that law. The Military CANNOT do that.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> The military will stop you murdering innocent civilians since that is a violation of the Constitution.



You're not innocent, and there is about zero chance the Military would abandon their oath to protect the Constitution to protect you, Comrade.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


*I see nothing wrong in shooting a democrat. We DID have to do that once before you know.*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



If you start an armed insurrection against the duly elected government the military can be used to restore law and order.

What you are advocating is an armed insurrection.

At that point you become the enemy of America and everything it stands for.

The military swear an oath to uphold the Constitution. They will obey the lawful orders of the duly elected CinC to ensure that peace is restored.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Which Dem and who is "we"?


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



We DID have to do that once before you know.

Do you even read your own posts?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Because he loves America so much!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

He has been reported.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> He has been reported.


Well aren't you the badass.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> He has been reported.


*WHO died in the south in order to beat slavery and oppression?
DEMOCRATS.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *People as a whole will not be shooting gays. Gays are a side issue on it's best day. People will be shooting democrats.*



That sounds like a good idea, but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *People as a whole will not be shooting gays. Gays are a side issue on it's best day. People will be shooting democrats.*
> ...


*IF it was just the U.S. I would tend to agree but it's not. Greece COULD start shooting them any time now.*


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Republicans have gone crazy, but even they aren't that crazy.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I think in Europe they call it getting Ceaușescu'ed.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


yeah Dark Furry. we're all ears.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I'm sorry, you must have mistaken me for someone else. You don't know me or my motivations.  What freebies exactly? I love my country. I'm a proud American and southerner. I support same sex marriage, I support flying the confederate battle flag and old glory. I'm not a racist, I don't discriminate against same sex couples, and I work hard for my piece of the American pie. Fact: This nation is divided. Hate, discrimination, the attack on guns and flags, God, love, and those who think they deserve something for nothing are to blame. Fact: This nations security is being compromised by civil unrest, terrorists, and ourselves. We're far from being united.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



If you are willing to spend the rest of your life in prison or be shot down by someone's security people, feel free to pick up a weapon and start shooting.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *IF it was just the U.S. I would tend to agree but it's not. Greece COULD start shooting them any time now.*



The Greeks aren't about to do anything that takes actual effort.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


*The Greeks have NO guns otherwise they might be shooting democrats TODAY. As far As the United States? I don't see it as an issue of IF only WHEN.*


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 30, 2015)

"If you start an armed insurrection against the duly elected government the military can be used to restore law and order.

What you are advocating is an armed insurrection.

At that point you become the enemy of America and everything it stands for.

The military swear an oath to uphold the Constitution. They will obey the lawful orders of the duly elected CinC to ensure that peace is restored."

And you WILL lose (rather quickly).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Republicans have gone crazy, but even they aren't that crazy.



Start in with your killing fields, and you may find differently. You leftists rely on disarmed victims.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have gone crazy, but even they aren't that crazy.
> ...




What?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *IF it was just the U.S. I would tend to agree but it's not. Greece COULD start shooting them any time now.*
> ...


*The EXACT same way Americans have been groomed EXCEPT for gun rights.*


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



And they will only shoot democrats?   Yeah, that makes sense.  Because republicans have always acted in the best interest of the people, obeyed the US Constitution, and been uncorruptable.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I am a 12th generation American.

In the 7th, there was some trouble, and, my people came out on the wrong end of it.

Here in the 12th generation, I honor that they did their duty, came home, and started over.

I despise the desecration of the Confederate flag by ignorant assholes, and it is a shame the tasteful display of it in a historical setting has become a political issue because of the actions of an insane person.

Keeps the peoples' minds off their economic woes though.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


It's alarmist, unfounded and ridiculous; don't be fooled by the tempest in a teapot.


----------



## Votto (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


 
You see people reinacting the Civil War all the time.

Could it be they are really only getting ready for another Civil War?

I suppose we should now move this to the conspiracy forums.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't recall you ever calling out the white supremacists who were using the confederate flag to further their racist agenda.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> "If you start an armed insurrection against the duly elected government the military can be used to restore law and order.
> 
> What you are advocating is an armed insurrection.
> 
> ...



Your leftist fantasy bears no resemblance to reality. I know it is the dream of the DNC that Obama will send the Army out to slaughter all Republicans in the nation so that the utopia of Stalin and Pot can be realized in America, but there is simply no chance that the military will comply.

IF the left infringes to the point that the peasantry takes up arms to resist, the military will either sit it out, or fracture along with the rest of the nation.

Civil war would not be a pleasant outcome for anyone. I realize that democrats have some dream of killing fields coast to coast where all dissenters find a brutal and bloody end, but a real civil war will destroy the infrastructure and leave both side in shambles - inviting China or Russia to move in to "restore peace."


----------



## Votto (Jun 30, 2015)

For the most part people are sheep.  They will believe what the media tells them for the most part.

Everyone else is supplying their bunkers.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


Who gives a fuck what you recall.
Go over my posting history and you will find several posts concerning my opinion on the desecration of the flag by rednecks that can't name their daddy, much less document their Confederate heritage.

So kiss my ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> What?



IF democrats try what leftists through the ages do - the genocide of enemies of the party, then they will meet resistance. What you of the left rely on, are disarmed victims. The right will never START a civil war, the only way one happens is if you leftists push too far.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> The military swear an oath to uphold the Constitution.***
> 
> They will obey the lawful orders of the duly elected CinC**** to ensure that peace is restored."



***  Yup.  The Constitution, not a cult figure.

****  Yup.  Wake me next time we have one.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Votto said:


> For the most part people are sheep.  They will believe what the media tells them for the most part.
> 
> Everyone else is supplying their bunkers.


Better to have a well armed and supplied bunker and not need it, than to need a well armed and supplied bunker and not have it.


----------



## Votto (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part people are sheep.  They will believe what the media tells them for the most part.
> ...


 
It's hard to get an accurate count of "prepers" out there and militias.

My guess is there are quiet a few.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



In other words you never once called out a racist and lack the honesty and integrity to admit as much.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Votto said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Having two weeks worth of food in case of any number of emergencies that could arise, and the means to protect said food, hardly makes one a prepper.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> I don't recall you ever calling out the white supremacists who were using the confederate flag to further their racist agenda.



Yes, but you're just a hack with virtually no integrity, so what you "recall" is utterly irrelevant.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 30, 2015)

Its alarmist. Not going to happen.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2015)

The civil war won't be called that.

It'll start the day the truckers stop re-supplying the big cities with foodstuffs and the shelves go bare.

No, wrong.  Not that day....the day after.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Having two weeks worth of food in case of any number of emergencies that could arise, and the means to protect said food,hardly makes one a prepper.



I'll bet I have two weeks worth of food - but it's not really on purpose, and consists mostly of green beans, corn, and other such canned goods bought in bulk from Sams club,

I'm not a prepper, I just shop at Sam's...

The wine would probably run out after a week, though...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Having two weeks worth of food in case of any number of emergencies that could arise, and the means to protect said food,hardly makes one a prepper.
> ...




I could live off of yard deer for quite a while!!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 30, 2015)

What a lot of hyperbole. 
There is not the slightest chance of anything like an organized rebellion against the present government.
There is not the slightest chance that anything presenting itself as a domestic opposing force would survive the first hostile contact with US troops.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2015)

It's as though you were walking in the woods and you encounter a corpse in a creek bed.  You are horrified!  Stunned!  Shocked!  And ultimately helpless until you clear your mind and call the authorities.  

The stench lingers in your sinuses.  The image haunts your dreams.  The way you felt when first seeing and recognizing that you had found something so gruesome and putrid that it shook you to your very core.

And that's precisely my reaction to Dark Fury's hateful, misguided, and ultimately stupid posts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> [
> 
> I could live off of yard deer for quite a while!!!



Only wildlife in my area are squirrels and possums. 

I'd have to be REAL hungry before eating rodents.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



To deem the confederate flag a symbol of bigoted hate nationwide because of a very tiny few who have used it to that end is shameful. It does little more than honor those few who hate and invalidate the many who don't. This nation is taking a symbol of southern pride and are handing it over  to hateful bigots.

Civil unrest? Damn right! And here we have people so oblivious to what's going on they fuel the racial tension unwittingly by demonizing a flag ... Political correctness so unjust ... So terribly misguided! Here's a thought: Quit attacking THINGS and start dealing with the criminally disturbed PEOPLE who use things to meet their hate filled ends.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> It's as though you were walking in the woods and you encounter a corpse in a creek bed.  You are horrified!  Stunned!  Shocked!  And ultimately helpless until you clear your mind and call the authorities.
> 
> The stench lingers in your sinuses.  The image haunts your dreams.  The way you felt when first seeing and recognizing that you had found something so gruesome and putrid that it shook you to your very core.
> 
> And that's precisely my reaction to Dark Fury's hateful, misguided, and ultimately stupid posts.



A true Democrat would see that differently if the body were that of an infant, aborted minutes before birth.

In that case the reaction would be much different.

One of pride in achievement!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> What a lot of hyperbole.
> There is not the slightest chance of anything like an organized rebellion against the present government.
> There is not the slightest chance that anything presenting itself as a domestic opposing force would survive the first hostile contact with US troops.


There's not the slightest chance of a successful rebellion.  There's not the slightest chance of a rebellion consisting of a few beer buddies cruising around in a dirty Dodge Durango.

People revolt because they're hungry or poor or repressed.  Someday, they'll produce a reality show about new-confederates or radical militias or gun fetishists.  That's as organized as it will get.  How can one united a mob angry over rule of law?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> "If you start an armed insurrection against the duly elected government the military can be used to restore law and order.
> 
> What you are advocating is an armed insurrection.
> 
> ...



You think the CIChief has the balls to be bombing community centers, shopping malls, and govt buildings.? Aint' that easy --- EVEN WITH the armed superiority.. You have to SUBDUE an insurrection.. Before the 1st week ended the "duly constituted govt" might be as popular as say --- ole Assad in Syria.. Just sayin'. 

Another Civil War wouldn't be as "clean" as the last one..


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 30, 2015)

It certainly wouldn't be as long.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Votto said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


*One of the "sister" sites to THIS site IS a "preper" site.*


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



At the present time no, but I could see one getting kicked off. Ted Cruz (my candidate for President) just told the states to ignore the Supreme Court ruling. Meaning he wants the state to ignore a Federal law. Say the states listen and Federal comes in and tries to force compliance. The states still refuse and Fed comes in with more force. Could that kick off a civil war? Maybe.

It doesn't have to be gay marriage, it could be a host of issues: Gun Control, Abortion, Taxation, Federalism, illegal immigration etc.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...



By failing to call out the white supremacists and racists who were using the confederate flag for their vile agenda you surrendered control of it over to them.

Had you spoken out against them when they first began using it you might have a point.

But you didn't!

So now your silence is seen as condoning racism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Any so-called insurrection would not last a week, imo.

I have no doubt that their neighbors would take the insurrectionists into their back yards, execute them, and bury them.  All before LEO shows up.

The great American electorate is not going to put up with any such nonsense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> You think the CIChief has the balls to be bombing community centers, shopping malls, and govt buildings.? Aint' that easy --- EVEN WITH the armed superiority.. You have to SUBDUE an insurrection.. Before the 1st week ended the "duly constituted govt" might be as popular as say --- ole Assad in Syria.. Just sayin'.
> 
> Another Civil War wouldn't be as "clean" as the last one..



Civil war would be a horror for all. The left dreams of watching MSNBC and seeing Obama's Mighty Legions round up anyone not swearing a loyalty oath the party and machine gunning them, then running down to Whole Foods to buy a quiche. The right dreams of Rambo running through the woods defeating bumbling Obamabots who can't figure out how to chamber a round.

Neither vision is realistic. Real conflict will mean that goods and services stop, no food, no lights, no internet, no gay porn for the democrats, no NASCAR for the Republicans. Millions dead with an economy in shambles.

Not very pleasant.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > What a lot of hyperbole.
> ...


*Keep your eye on Greece. Everybody there got 85 dollars to live on for a month. They have NO guns but watch them. Here would be that PLUS guns.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> It certainly wouldn't be as long.




True - 20 minutes after the military declined to intervene on your behalf, you dims would surrender.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > What a lot of hyperbole.
> ...



Here is exactly what happened when armed white racists tried to overthrow the government of one of the small african states set up by the Apartheid regime in South Africa.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?




No.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Any so-called insurrection would not last a week, imo.
> 
> I have no doubt that their neighbors would take the insurrectionists into their back yards, execute them, and bury them.  All before LEO shows up.
> 
> The great American electorate is not going to put up with any such nonsense.


*Since 75% of the gun owners in this country ARE Republicans just who do you figure will be going in the dirt?*


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh


Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


 STFU.

I wasn't BORN when the battle flag began to be used for dubious reasons.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> It certainly wouldn't be as long.



Hopefully not pal. We need to stop pushing so hard on each other in this country --- so neither of us has to find out.. Southern culture ain't submitting to idiots who are ripping stars n bars off of toy cars.

I LIVE on Civil War Battleground. It's HISTORY. And Northerners as well as Southerners are in AWE of what happened when they tour the sites in my area..


----------



## G.T. (Jun 30, 2015)

Most people arent bitter old fucks on messageboards and watching fox/msnbc.

Theyre sitting at lunch tables together.
Learning together.
Going to bars/shows/plays.
Going to sporting events 


Preppers and civil war weirdos are outliers. Loons, not in the mix of every day life.

Civil war would neva eva eva eva happen.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


They are restricted from withdrawing more than €60.00 a day which amounts to $75.00.  And if you're using Greece today as an analog for the United States today, you know nothing about Greece or the United States.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You think the CIChief has the balls to be bombing community centers, shopping malls, and govt buildings.? Aint' that easy --- EVEN WITH the armed superiority.. You have to SUBDUE an insurrection.. Before the 1st week ended the "duly constituted govt" might be as popular as say --- ole Assad in Syria.. Just sayin'.
> ...



Almost gave ya a funny for that -- but then you got serious.. Pushin and shovin needs to slow down. Because I'm sure there is already a small minority lining up for confrontation...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> They are restricted from withdrawing more than €60 a day which amounts to $75.00.  And if you're using Greece today as an analog for the United States today, you know nothing about Greece or the United States.



It's just a confused sort of timekeeping.

Be patient.

I don't expect to survive what's coming - too much work for too little gain - but I'm keeping a battery powered mini-TV anmd mini-iPad (with lots of battery backup) around so I can watch you urbanites kill each other.  

Rural is good.

Rural islands are better tho not perfect.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 30, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > They are restricted from withdrawing more than €60 a day which amounts to $75.00.  And if you're using Greece today as an analog for the United States today, you know nothing about Greece or the United States.
> ...


One of each is best.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



When it comes to southern pride and the flag that represents the fighting spirit of the south, the racist few are given credence over the rest. Yes, slavery was a part of southern history, but then racial profiling, unfair and unequal wages for woman, and a host of other injustices still prevalent in America, yet old glory still waves.

 The American flag stands for a century and a half of slavery, two centuries of suppression of women, and two and a half centuries of civil rights violations including genocide, forced relocations, religious persecution, concentration camps, and torture. This does not include the fact it was forged as an act of open lawless rebellion. Fact: The flag isn't the problem folks!

The rebel flag is being demonized because a few hate filled people decided to claim it as their own. It's time to TAKE BACK and reclaim the symbol of this nations southern heritage. If not, the hate filled racists win. 
Now, some claim victory because this flag is being taken off shelves and flag poles, but it's an empty, pointless, and shallow victory that had done nothing to address the root of hate crimes.  An attack on a symbol of southern pride has taken place instead of dealing with the real issue ...  Hate! It's an ego victory and nothing more.

The attack on guns, flags, etc. seems to be the modus operandi of the left all while they neglect to deal with the root of violent crimes. On the right, they attack the love shared between same sex couples all while many boast in following Christ who commanded we love one another. Scripture never speaks against love. It does however, convict us all of something. 

People attack things like guns, flags, historic monuments, and even love because they're too chicken shit to deal with the real issue's. Hate is prevalent in our society and so hate is further fueled by racists wolves parading around in sheep's clothing. 

Last time I checked, it has only been a few decades since racist bigots hijacked the flag in question. Compare that with centuries of oppression under old glory.  Old glory still waves, but for some reason more credence has been given to very few racists than the vast majority of southerner's who fly the confederate battle flag proudly, peacefully, and with honor.

What a bunch of thieves! You unwittingly side with racist bigots.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> ...



But you never saw fit to call out those "dubious reasons", did you?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> What a bunch of thieves! You unwittingly side with racist bigots.





Old Glory saw the freedom of Americans to equal treatment under the law expanded just last Friday. Old glory stands for expanding the rights and freedoms of those who are denied them by the racists and bigots.

So while Old Glory has some sins in the past it has prevailed over ensuring that all Americans have the right to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.

Unfortunately the confederate flag never stood for any of those things. Quite the opposite which is why it was co-opted by the racists because they rightly perceived it as a symbol of their white supremacist beliefs. Roof embraced it, and the racist flag of the Apartheid regime, for that very reason.

There is no justification for flying the confederate flag over any government property whatsoever.

That doesn't mean it won't still fly, but those who do fly it now know that they can't deny the racism for which it stands.


----------



## snapzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


 ************************
I agree less then 20% chance of it really happening.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of thieves! You unwittingly side with racist bigots.
> ...



You want to live in a society baby-proofed for morons? Or preserve liberty and freedom of expression?? 
Hell of a lot of work to do to finish the baby -- proofing. Might be easier to subdue the violent morons..


----------



## Marianne (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


I don't think so but then again it depends on what happens in 2016. I'll be heading South if it does. Got some peeps in Houston that might give us a hand resettling.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't tell me that the 3 teachers who failed Roof in the 9th grade didn't know he needed help..
Or his parents who enabled him.. Blaming folks who have "Rebels" as a High School mascot seems completely unproductive to me.....  Might even have the REVERSE effect.. And confirm to mental midgets that they NEED a Confederate flag to identify with...

Hell -- that idiot has no idea of where the Mason Dixon Line is or a clue of where State's Rights stem from...


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


Since when? When did this country become unworthy of your defense? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Not between the North and South, no.


If not them, then who? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


How will you identify them? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


100% of this country's tanks and missiles are owned by the government. Make their day punk. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


Sporadic events, but that will be it.

The division pimps gain more influence, they win again, and some people will suffer.

.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


A literal handful are, have you been observing the thread? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?







If what you think will happen, there doesn't need to be a war. 

I say let the south go. Have them pay us back the money they've been given through the decades. Have them buy the federal land and buildings and let them pay their own way. For once.

I'm tired of the south sponging off the rest of us while at the same time hating us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2015)

snapzz said:


> ************************
> I agree less then 20% chance of it really happening.



BUT, it was 10% a year ago.

Obama decides to outlaw all ammunition sales - and violence would erupt.

The truth is we are sitting on a powder keg - playing with matches is a really stupid idea - but appears the only one the Administration has.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

We would have to build a wall to keep the southbacks from trying to get north.

Instead it is better to educate their children in the next twenty years how much better life has become than before.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


Could it be because He's sympatico with them? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of thieves! You unwittingly side with racist bigots.
> ...



I'm offended by the broad brushing and by those who demand the confederate flag be a symbol of hate and racism. It wasn't at its inception and it isn't now to most southerner's. It's a battle flag symbolizing southern pride. Only those who focus on fear, race, and bigotry view this flag in a negative manner.

That flag represents southern pride - pure and simple. People can demonize it to their hearts content, but it has never been a symbol of hate to southerner's, only by those who fear. 

Strength, bravery, the fighting spirit of the south, deep deep roots, community, hospitality, and unbreakable southern pride is what that flag represents, and I dare say this is true for the vast majority of those who now fight to reclaim it. 

Intolerant,  fearful, and racially driven people are fueling the flames of division. Maybe, just maybe the problem doesn't rest with those who proudly fly this flag, but with those who are discriminating against US. Who are the real victims here? Is it the black community? Is it the ban the flag proponents? No! It's those of us who are being labeled and viewed as racists over a symbol of southern pride and culture. It has nothing to do with hate and bigotry. It's a battle flag symbolizing southern pride.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...




Do you know what genocide is?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Sure. the regular crazies are worked themselves into a tizzy. I fear they will actually act on their hatred some day.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



I'm a southerner. I don't hate. I don't sponge and I have no desire to leave the South.

 Abraham Lincoln respond this way when  asked, "Why not let the South go in peace"?

He responded "I can't let them go. Who would pay for the government?…


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> It's as though you were walking in the woods and you encounter a corpse in a creek bed.  You are horrified!  Stunned!  Shocked!  And ultimately helpless until you clear your mind and call the authorities.
> 
> The stench lingers in your sinuses.  The image haunts your dreams.  The way you felt when first seeing and recognizing that you had found something so gruesome and putrid that it shook you to your very core.
> 
> And that's precisely my reaction to Dark Fury's hateful, misguided, and ultimately stupid posts.


*one-man standing ovation*

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Only you said it, silly.  AL said, "If the South wages war, I will execute the southern states,"  which is exactly what happened.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


That's the long and short of it. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 30, 2015)

Guys, get over it. I am, and always have been a Southerner. Nobody is pissed at Yankees. Even I am ashamed of parts of MS. LA , SC, and AL. but, for the most part, this is a manufactured crisis created by racists, and blaming it on events that happened years ago, having absolutely nothing to do with the South and Southerners, in general..


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Doubtful.

And not a good idea.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> We would have to build a wall to keep the southbacks from trying to get north.
> 
> Instead it is better to educate their children in the next twenty years how much better life has become than before.



What an ignorant thing to say.. We are proud of the Southern record on race relations.. Was ugly to start, but our kids are well adjusted thank-you.. Has a lot to do with FAITH, MANNERS, sports, the blues, moonshine and maybe guns.. (OK -- not all of those at once) 

Your Yankee kids could learn a lot about not having Black killing fields in your Urban Areas.. Perhaps we should teach YOUR kids a few things..


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Very informative brother. Looks like AWB got what they were looking for. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


Not buying what you're shoveling. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > He has been reported.
> ...




You really are one sick little twitch. 

What happened to make you hate the US so much? 

And how does someone with a (**cough**cough**) 214 IQ/belt size get to be so damn dumb?

SMH


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I view sites such as this to be an accurate microcosm of the populace , may it be the most passionate one. 

Reading this thread I envision some future media report citing this site as one of the locations online that a murdering madman frequented.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


What's an enemy?  As bad as democrats are, an invading force couldn't be worse and might be better.

I would NOT defend this country.  It. I would not defend same sex marriage,  abortionists, black terrorists who make war on innocent people.   I would not defend the illegals slithering across the border. 

Maybe the invaders need a little help.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Tipsy, you are a coward.

You would just run away and hide.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jun 30, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Of course not. You've made up your mind already. I take pride in warm southern hospitality, hard work, living off the land, and the fighting spirit of the south. 

 Standing in defiance of those who would try to strip southerner's of pride and shame the south for something that is long dead and gone is justified and honorable. I'll keep it up. My roots are deep in the south.

Hate, bigotry, and racism is what you choose to see in the confederate flag. The broad brush and ego driven self back patting zeal against things that are not remotely relevant to that flag somehow makes people like you feel piously better than the rebel pride standing against your Ilk. 

The truth is you've  jumped on the racially driven bandwagon that will continue to fuel division because your type will never change. You will never move beyond or forward because you're stuck with a tainted view of this historic symbol of southern pride. 

You see only what you want to see. You stand with those who fuel racial tension. That will be your legacy. The empty victory against this flag has only brought to light the racist bigotry held against your southern countrymen who fly it peacefully, proudly, and with honor. Who's fueling racial tension here? It damn sure isn't the south!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



In the sense that it happened again as it did before with the military involved, states aligning against other states, I can't imagine it could happen in the modern age. But, it has happened elsewhere in the modern age. 

I think it'd take something pretty major to get people THAT pissed though. Suspension of basic services, power, water, food, etc. in addition to suspension of basic rights and rule of law as with martial law being declared.

If a terrorist or hostile actor's nuke detonated on US soil (or more likely in orbit over it for the EMP effect,) all bets off. Then I could very easily imagine things going to hell in a hulahoop and deteriorating into civil war. Short of that level of trigger though no way.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Actually I pay for YOUR free things fucker !


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> *Hope so*... I hope the whites that are sane win and rebuild as a white ethnic state.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I have paid more in taxes than you have earned in your life time.  Actually.  Red neck trailer trash like you talking about stuff you have no idea about.  Tipsy drunk, and you being stupid.  Heavens help us.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> I hope the whites that are sane win


But it's the insane that are making all the noise..........bwahahaha!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Cons really don't want to kill their fellow Americans




Yet they are the ones making all the hateful remarks.......hmmmm, are you tone deaf?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Yet they are the ones making all the hateful remarks.......hmmmm, are you tone deaf?



"All the hateful remarks......"  I admire your ability to avoid reading your own posts!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yeah, Dylan Roof was a leftist....that's why he cherished the Confederate flag, wore a white supremacist emblem on his jacket, was racist, hated Treyvon Martin and was on George Zimmerman's side.......just like most conserevatives on this Forum....you truly are delusional or on denial, or just a plain liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## HappyJoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



Every Mississippian should be prayin


DarkFury said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Pussy.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

You have to source it, S. J., or it does not count except as a photoshop, a fairly good one.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Not between the North and South, no.
> ...


Who do you think?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have to source it, S. J., or it does not count except as a photoshop, a fairly good one.


Did you source yours?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I don't expect any type of war whatsoever, you do, so WHO will said war be between? Spit it out. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Yet they are the ones making all the hateful remarks.......hmmmm, are you tone deaf?
> ...



Why don't you quote one of my hateful remarks, if you can find one.

And yeah, here are only a few.......on this thread alone, and they're not libs making these comments....You're one of the worst yourself, accusing democrats of taking pride in killing an infant...you're a sick individual.



Matthew said:


> *Hope so*... *I hope the whites that are sane win and rebuild as a white ethnic state.*






Two Thumbs said:


> history repeats, and *leftist murder those that don't side with them*





DarkFury said:


> [
> *People as a whole will not be shooting gays. Gays are a side issue on it's best day. People will be shooting democrats.*





DarkFury said:


> *People WILL be shooting democrats. Greece could start shooting them any time now.*





DarkFury said:


> *I see nothing wrong in shooting a democrat. We DID have to do that once before you know.*





HenryBHough said:


> A true Democrat would see that differently if the body were that of an infant, aborted minutes before birth.
> 
> In that case the reaction would be much different.
> 
> One of pride in achievement!


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


No.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You have to source it, S. J., or it does not count except as a photoshop, a fairly good one.
> ...


When I need do.  You have an interesting photo is all.  Nothing more.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jun 30, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



First, there are no Leftist Americans.

Second, if Americans wanted to kill Leftists, there would be no Leftists.  

Third, The Left exists in the US today, as a testament to the foolish extremes that Americans will go to, in tolerating the intolerable.

Fourth, Civil War is inevitable.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> When it comes to southern pride and the flag that represents the fighting spirit of the south, the racist few are given credence over the rest. Yes, slavery was a part of southern history, but then racial profiling, unfair and unequal wages for woman, and a host of other injustices still prevalent in America, yet old glory still waves.



You can't deny that the Confederate flag represented those that wanted to secede from the United States and form their own country.....and all because they wanted to be able to keep their slaves.....a shameful thing...so why would anyone want to keep and cherish a reminder of those that fought for a cause that ended up being a lost cause and is looked upon now as repugnant.  Yes, owning people is repugnant and the Confederate flag stands for those what wanted to keep owning people. 

And sure, we sill have racial profiling, unfair and unequal wages for women and a host of other injustices, but it's still our country, warts and all......and Old Glory represents our country....our ever changing and improving country.  It's not a betrayal to our country to fly Old Glory.....it's our flag....the Confederate flag is not our flag, it is the flag of those who wanted to leave this wonderful country because they couldn't own slaves anymore.....so why would anyone want to identify with those losers?  If they are our ancestors, we should be ashamed of them....not proud of them.  Owning people is not something to be proud of.

I'm a Southerner myself, born and raised in Texas and I have no desire to honor that flag.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Many Americans are liberal and some are further left, yes.

Keys is wrong that a lefty can't be an American.

How silly.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*Well reporter boy you go look.*


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to southern pride and the flag that represents the fighting spirit of the south, the racist few are given credence over the rest. Yes, slavery was a part of southern history, but then racial profiling, unfair and unequal wages for woman, and a host of other injustices still prevalent in America, yet old glory still waves.
> ...


*That DEMOCRAT flag?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Dark and Furry is being silly again.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


>




Your photo is a fake.  Carter supported Equal Rights.  Carter was liked by many blacks. 

That's why you need to post the link.


How a Southerner like Carter could attract the strong support of the blacks as he did was a problem that perplexed many a Northern liberal. Black support for Carter in the Florida primary could be explained away as an anti-Wallace vote. *However, in other primaries Carter polled a large percentage of the black vote--47.6% in Illinois and 41.5% in Massachusetts. Certain things obviously helped Carter with blacks: his excellent record in the area of race relations while governor; the fact that he had the endorsement of Congressman Andrew Young and Martin Luther King, Sr.; and also that he had about a dozen blacks, some of them in high positions, on his campaign staff.*
Jimmy Carter on Civil Rights


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...



Most of the ones defending the loser's flag happen to be conservative....I can't help that you are myopic.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, he wanted the black vote, like LBJ.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Too bad you can't find the LBJ stuff in an unblemished primary source.  In other words, we don't know whether he said it.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Too bad you can't find the LBJ stuff in an unblemished primary source.  In other words, we don't know whether he said it.


Yeah, like the whole world doesn't know Johnson was a racist redneck.  Nice try though.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Just like Republicans want the black vote, no?  Except they are too ignorant...they go about trying to get it the wrong way....by insulting them, wanting to bring back the Jim Crow laws and trying to disenfranchise them.  You all can't help your racist roots.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Afraid to admit? Awe poor fellow. How about you tear this down? Surely it must be evil according to you.



*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you can't find the LBJ stuff in an unblemished primary source.  In other words, we don't know whether he said it.
> ...



He might very well have been one........back in the 40's and early 50's most white people were racist.......nobody is denying that...but at least LBJ was trying to do something to do away with the nation's racist actions.....you all want to bring those ways back........what a shame.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Poor guy......you're always going to have people like that......that don't realize they are being given the shaft.....just because he would fight against his own interests.......was he free?  No.  If he were alive today he might rethink that.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*What POLITICAL party gathered under that flag? Conservative/Liberal is NOT a party. What PARTY gathered under that flag?*


----------



## S.J. (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You can't help but ignore that LBJ was a racist, along with Jimmy Carter.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Can you PROVE he was NOT free? Not ALL Negro's in the south were slaves. SOME were slave OWNERS.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr. DarkFury,   Defend slavery all that you want. It only demonstrates your morality. The Confederate Flag was all about slavery. And it does not belong on federal, state, or county property that is supported by all Americans in those places.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr. DarkFury,   Defend slavery all that you want. It only demonstrates your morality. The Confederate Flag was all about slavery. And it does not belong on federal, state, or county property that is supported by all Americans in those places.


*I'm NOT defending ANYTHING but truth. ALL about slavery? Really? Then WHY did the ISSUE of slavery come up AFTER almost TWO TEARS of civil war? Like I said AFTER.

You don't know dick about HISTORY do you?*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Cons really don't want to kill their fellow Americans
> ...


history is on my side

facts are on my side

assumption is on yours

and really, only cons make hateful remarks, pfft, leftist filth are already making threads about what to do with us once you take over


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


leftist in history;  stalin, mao, pol pot, the dear leader, and so on

but you have a shit talker I never heard of, so you must be right.

your last sentence, that's called projection


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


theres no hate in my remark, it's proven fact and the truth, and as a leftist, you hate the truth.

being so fucked up as you should hurt


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


*"IF" they take over. Fights far from done here.*


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2015)

yes.

it is brewing.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I'll just let that sink in.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



You can't prove that he was free either.  But even if he was free, he wasn't thinking of his brothers and sisters that weren't free, he didn't care about them, much like conservatives today don't care about others, just themselves.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I don't think you understand

The Pres will eventually have his own army of people loyal to him, obama laid the ground work.  The military may take no action w/o orders and the Pres will never give those orders.

It's a far cry, but America is dead, the hopes and dreams of our forefathers that came here for freedom and a chance to make it are gone.


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2015)

may be.not civil war properly,,,,but Jay Helm shit  ....ugly stuff people  it's all coming...Fuck the feds...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The civil war wasn't a Republican vs Democrat war......it was a "for owning slaves" vs "for freeing slaves" - and men from all states were fighting.

*Lincoln was a Republican, so why are Republicans supporting the Confederate flag?*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

skye said:


> may be.not civil war properly,,,,but Jay Helm shit  ....ugly stuff people  it's all coming...Fuck the feds...




Spoken like a "true" patriot........bwahahaha....conservatives sure lose respect for the country as soon as they don't get their way.


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2015)

My God

lets puke!   ^^^^^


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*YOU evaded the question LIAR. What POLITICAL PARTY gathered under THAT flag? Republican or Democrat?
PARTY.*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. DarkFury,   Defend slavery all that you want. It only demonstrates your morality. The Confederate Flag was all about slavery. And it does not belong on federal, state, or county property that is supported by all Americans in those places.
> ...




You're the one that doesn't know history.......or trying to change it.


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2015)

it;s impossible to argue with the sheep  ^^^^


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I did answer........why don't you answer my question?

*If Lincoln was a Republican, and he was trying to free slaves, why are you on the side of the Confederates?  Are you claiming they were Democrats?  Are you on the side of Democrats?  Bwahahaha, you are so screwed up.*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

skye said:


> it;s impossible to argue with the sheep  ^^^^




Are you arguing with yourself?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




*What party was Lincoln?  Why are you on the Confederate side if Lincoln is Republican?*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Drama queen?


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*I asked WHAT PARTY? Show the fine members of this board you are NOT to stupid to learn and Google it. WHAT PARTY REPUBLICAN OR DEMOCRAT GATHERED UNDER THAT FLAG?*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Actually Stalin was a dictator....much like GW Bush....but Hitler and the Nazi's resemble the Republican party and he killed a lot of people.....and so on.




> but you have a shit talker I never heard of, so you must be right.


There's a lot of shit talkers......on this thread, on this forum.



> your last sentence, that's called projection


Not really......you're making absurd statements without proof....just shit talking, like Dylan Roof.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



*Why don't you tell me idiot.........and why are you on that side?  Because the parties switched in the late 50's?

So, was Lincoln Republican?  Was he on the Confederate Side?  Are you too stupid to figure it out?  Why are you on the Confederate side if you think they were Democrats?*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*YOUR still avoiding the question you spineless retard. WHAT POLITICAL PARTY GATHERED UNDER THAT FLAG?
Screw your party switch straw man and REPLY TO THE QUESTION.

Or YOU can be "Mertex the Moron". THE QUESTION FOOL, GOOGLE IT.*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*No, you moron, you're the one that is avoiding my question because you know it makes you look like an idiot.  You're trying to say that Democrats were the ones gathered under the Flag.......so why the fuck are you supporting the Confederate flag if they were Democrats?  Are you a Democrat?  Answer the question retard.

*


> *Or YOU can be "Mertex the Moron". THE QUESTION FOOL, GOOGLE IT.*



*You fucking moron, you got trapped by your own stupidity and now you are trying to avoid responding.......if they were Democrats, are you a Democrat?  Why are you going against Lincoln who was a Republican?  Because you are a moron and don't know history.

Show the link, retardo, and prove what an idiot you are.*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Democrats gathered under THAT flag but THAT flag and slavery were NOT why the war started. But you are to stupid to inbred to learn. NEXT QUESTION TARD.

WHAT DID START THE WAR AND WHERE?*


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Nobody's on the Confederate side, you idiot.  Defending first amendment and states rights doesn't make him Johnny Reb, you dumb fuck.  Damn, you're stupid!


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*The slavery question did NOT come into play for about two years. The TRUTH is the south had a bumper crop so large the north broke their price agreement with SOUTH CAROLINA. SC the burned cotten on the beach next to the docks. The NORTH then marched down and burned the docks so SC could only ship overland to them.

That flag WAS states RIGHTS and states ability to buy and sell freely. THAT'S the southern heritage that's the southern pride.
Mertex the Moron just refuses to face it.*


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united, but are rather at war with our own countrymen. When and how can this end when flags, love, god, and guns are being attacked from all fronts instead of addressing our true ailments ... hate!



Problem is that it seems as though it's the ones who love the flag, love the Bible, and love their guns who hate the most.  Not true in all cases, but it's a reasonable generalization.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I doubt you've paid anywhere near what I have.

And by the way, I don't drink alcohol nor smoke pot nor do any other drugs.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



*I will say this for the last and final time, who the hell is whity gonna fight? Yaw got the Klan all ready to battle, the white guys with thier prize guns ready to blow a mf's head off, seniors sitting around with popcorn just waiting to relive the good old days of segregation and lets not forget the country is no longer JUST BLACK AND WHITE.....we got a whole lot of other cultures here, not to mention race......but getting back to the blacks.....lets, 58% of our men are all in jail, can't fight nobody from there.....the rest are out here, hustling white women, shittin all over black women and pimping the country for a buck. So that leaves for the anticipated civil war you rednecks want, black women and kids.*

*I mean, seriously...if you guys really want to battle a enemy, go to your nearest military sign up station and fight for you gotdamn country, you sorry SOB's*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you can't find the LBJ stuff in an unblemished primary source.  In other words, we don't know whether he said it.
> ...


Earlier in his life, sure: just like you.  The difference is that he was man enough and decent enough to see the evil of it and change.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 1, 2015)

There is always the possibility to go on 'war tourism' in the Middle East and shoot just about anyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

" but America is dead" to racism, sexist and orientation hatred, and so forth.

If two thumbs and S. J. and dark and funny are the enemy on the far right, the rest of us are in fear of nothing.  They are witless and simple.


----------



## jillian (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



you're insane. and you by *we* you must mean bigoted whitetrash murderous pond scum.  because you sure haven't done anything but be an internet commando.

a pathetic troll internet commando... but a useless cowardly internet commando nonetheless.

btw, your post is reported. you don't belong among civilized people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



I really hope this country hasn't degenerated to the point where we must resolve our political differences with violence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

dark and furry is simply a morally insane and cowardly internet bad guy in his own mind

nothing more


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 1, 2015)

Another black church in South Carolina burns cause unknown


> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — Twenty years after the Ku Klux Klan burned it down, a South Carolina black church, north of Charleston, has caught fire again and authorities were trying to determine why.


 What is amazing is that with the most devisive, homosexual, muslim president in office, they dont know why there are fires showing up in Southern Black Chuches.  He, B.O.(Stinky) has used race to promote his liberal agenda on the rest of US, and many feel that they are being ignored, joining radical LIBERAL SOUTHERN WHITE SUPREMIST ORGANIZATION(KKK) to fight back.  Van Jones "STORM" has predicted this, and the left(Barry Sorento) needs this to call martial law, then he can suspend future elections and become the first dictator for life in the U.S.S. of A.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


 
Unfortunately, seems there is a point now where difference of opinion and/or beliefs = hate in many people's eyes.
Media and the politicians feed on it and it's growing.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Another black church in South Carolina burns cause unknown
> 
> 
> > COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — Twenty years after the Ku Klux Klan burned it down, a South Carolina black church, north of Charleston, has caught fire again and authorities were trying to determine why.
> ...


What is amazing is that the most divisive, homophobic, far right social con Christian movement since the Civl War is absolutely incontinent: in thought and in morals.

Jim above has more chance of becoming a dictator that BHO.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*
Prove it.  Show a link.
*


> But you are to stupid to inbred to learn.


You are too stupid to even know what your statement means.  Why don't you spell it out, retard?



> NEXT QUESTION TARD.


Why are you defending something a Republican President was against?  Are you anti-Republican.....answer the question, retard.



> WHAT DID START THE WAR AND WHERE?


You can try and change history....but it's a fact.

Wiki:  *Historians* debating the *origins of the American Civil War* *focus on the reasons* why seven Southern states declared their secession from the United States (the Union), or why they joined to form the Confederate States of America (the "Confederacy"), and why the North refused to let them go. *The primary catalyst for secession was slavery,*

*Causes of the Civil War: Slavery*
Causes of the Civil War Slavery


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

The historians as a whole agree the cause was slavery.  Though they normally don't discuss Dark and Furry's opinions, but when they do, they laugh hysterically.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Tell that to your retarded clone, DarkFury.....who is arguing here that Democrats were the ones gathering under the Confederate flag........and today, it is conservatives that want to proudly fly the flag of the losers, including yourself, loser.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Try as you may*.......Historians *have declared that the Civil War's main cause was slavery.  And that isn't how you spell cotton, retard.
*




			That flag WAS states RIGHTS and states ability to buy and sell freely. THAT'S the southern heritage that's the southern pride.
Mertex the Moron just refuses to face it.
		
Click to expand...

That flag denotes "slavery" and retard DarkFury refuses to accept it.  States rights was just a "key" issue......but the obstinate South didn't want government telling them what to do (they couldn't own slaves.)    Much like the conservatives of today.*

What led to the outbreak of the bloodiest conflict in the history of North America?
A common explanation is that the Civil War* was fought over the moral issue of slavery.*
In fact, *it was the economics of slavery and political control of that system that was central to the conflict.*

A key issue was states' rights.

*The Southern states wanted to assert their authority over the federal government* so they could abolish federal laws they didn't support, *especially laws interfering with the South's right to keep slaves and take them wherever they wished.*
Causes Of The Civil War History Detectives PBS


----------



## CallMeKush (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to southern pride and the flag that represents the fighting spirit of the south, the racist few are given credence over the rest. Yes, slavery was a part of southern history, but then racial profiling, unfair and unequal wages for woman, and a host of other injustices still prevalent in America, yet old glory still waves.
> ...



Those who fought and died for the south are being shamed, and it seems the hope is permanency. Slavery was certainly part of southern history, but so it was also with the much of the north. A very small percentage of southerners ever owned slaves. We're taking less than 7%, yet a far greater percentage of southerner's took up arms against the Union. They did not fight for slavery. Slavery was only part of the reason behind the civil war.  Slavery is long dead and gone. Thank God! We've moved on as a nation, both the north and the south. This racially driven attack on the flag is fueled by hate. Those fighting to preserve their southern roots are driven by pride, heritage, and southern culture NOT racism or hate. That's your modus operandi - not ours. 

Listen, people can try to erase our history, they can try to humble southern pride, but in the end this issue has nothing to do with racism for most southerner's, but is rather about having pride in our southern roots, it's about history, culture, and love for the southern way of life. Those against this flag are driven by racism and hate. You're giving up a symbol of southern pride and handing it over to the racists on both sides. Shameful!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...


The War on the Confederate Flag is a diversion from the failure of Obama, and the War on Poverty in general.

Can't have the peeps being angry at themselves for being defrauded.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Those fighting to preserve their southern roots are driven by pride, heritage, and southern culture NOT racism or hate. That's your modus operandi - not ours.



You are blind to the truth.  The racism continues and the Confederate flag is just another way for southern white trash to try and shove their racist hatred down our throats.    It wasn't their "southern roots" they were trying to preserve, it was their "easy way to make money" they were trying to preserve, by having slaves do the dirty work.  To this day, those that worship the Confederate flag are most likely black-hating rednecks who hate the government....nothing much has changed....except their political affiliation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

Not permitted: racism, Southern historical revisionism.

Ever.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Dude, the North had slaves as well as the South. The total percentage of white who owned slaves was less than ten percent.

Those two facts alone debunks the notion that the war was mainly due to slavery.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> The War on the Confederate Flag is a diversion *from the failure of Obama,* and the War on Poverty in general.
> 
> Can't have the peeps being angry at themselves for being defrauded.



You are as delusional as DarkFury........I know it drives you and other conservatives nuts that George W Bush and other Republican Presidents don't fare as well.

Wiki:
In a January 2010 survey by the Siena Research Institute at Siena College in Loudonville, New York—one year into the Obama presidency—238 U.S. history and political science professors* ranked Obama 15th of 43 U.S. presidents.*[90][91][92]

In a September 2010 survey by the United States Presidency Centre of the Institute for the Study of the Americas at the University of London School of Advanced Study—one year and eight months into the Obama presidency—47 unnamed respondents who were U.K. academic specialists on American history and politics ranked 40 of 42 U.S. presidents from 1789 to 2009, not including Obama;* if Obama had been included he would have ranked 8th, behind Harry S. Truman but ahead of Ronald Reagan *and all other post-World War II U.S. presidents.[93][94][95][96]

In a June 2012 survey by _Newsweek_ magazine—three years and five months into the Obama presidency—*ten selected American historians and biographers ranked Obama 10th of 20 U.S. presidents since 1900, behind gold medalist Franklin D. Roosevelt, silver medalists Theodore Roosevelt, Lyndon B. Johnson, Woodrow Wilson, Harry S. Truman, John F. Kennedy, Dwight D. Eisenhower, and Bill Clinton, and fellow bronze medalist Ronald Reagan.*


----------



## Freewill (Jul 1, 2015)

Teen Leads Mob In Ransacking Of Georgia Walmart The Smoking Gun


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Of course the North had slaves as well as the South.....where did anyone say anything different?  Slavery wasn't the "only" reason for the Civil War.....nobody said that either....but it was the "Main" reason for the war.  The South didn't want the Federal government telling them they couldn't own slaves.  They wanted states rights so their states could make up their own rules (mainly about owning slaves.}


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

" the North had slaves as well as the South" and did not leave the Union, but the South did because of it.  In fact, about one of four Southern families owned slaves, albeit most no more than one to three.  Those two facts alone debunk nothing.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Those fighting to preserve their southern roots are driven by pride, heritage, and southern culture NOT racism or hate. That's your modus operandi - not ours.
> ...



History is written by the victors - Churchill

The flag never represented hate, racism, or bigotry. That didn't come until much later when a few racists hijacked this symbol representing the  fighting spirit if the south. Fact: It was a battle flag, not a hate flag. You people are giving racist theives far more credence than they deserve. You people have jumped on this racially fueled bandwagon and have attacked a battle flag. You're feeding a liberal racist movement. You buckle under racially driven hate against proud southerners who fly tho flag proudly, peacefully, and with honor, and you have the audacity to call us racist rednecks? Who's driven by hateful, bigoted, and racist motivation here? YOU are!  Those attacking this flag ARE! Still, you call me blind. It's laughable. Damn sad but laughable just the same.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



As soon as the abolitionist Lincoln was elected the south went into rebellion, that and their constitutions and reasons for succession prove beyond doubt the war was to protect the rich democrat aristocrats state right, of owning slaves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

The states' right of selling and buying human flesh.

The flag became the symbol of racism, oppression, and hate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You claimed it was the MAIN cause. Which is utter bullshit and anyone that's intellectually honest would tell you that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Who even cares?

It is over, fact is, nobody in the 150 years since the 13th has found a profitable use for illiterate unskilled labor.

Time to address the problems of today, rather than dwell on theories of which cause of the Civil War was the most important one.

Of course, the whole flag and slavery discussion is just a deflection from the failure of Obama to do a thing to better the lower and middle classes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You got life all fucked up. Stop reading revisionist history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You claimed it was the MAIN cause. Which is utter bullshit and anyone that's intellectually honest would tell you that.


So did the VP of the CSA.  Read it and weep.
 Corner Stone Speech Teaching American History


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...



Wake up!

The flag represented the Confederacy........a bunch of states that decided they didn't want the United States telling them what to do.  So, they decided to secede and the United States decided to fight them on it.  They (Confederates) lost, and their flag still represents them, losers.  Just because those who are still racist want to claim that it doesn't represent hate, racism or bigotry doesn't mean it doesn't.  Your words are trying to convey what your actions don't.  Quit trying to convince those of us of us that know what it means that it has anything to do with fighting spirit....unless you're willing to admit that it was the fighting spirit for the right to own people.......because you're only fooling yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Stop reading revisionist history.


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Me thinks most of the lettuce you eat was picked by low skilled labor.  Labor that apparently Obama and the liberals don't think we have enough of.

Denying or ignoring the past is a huge mistake, in my opinion.

If there is no use for unskilled low educated workers we are really in trouble.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

You are almost there, freewill.  Keep trying.  Reach for enlightenment, son.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That's right........and those arguing that there was no switching of political views contradict themselves in this very issue.  Lincoln, a Republican was against the Confederacy....and now Republicans are defending the Confederacy......the irony.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It was the Main cause.........those of you who want to insist that it was states rights fail to acknowledge that it was their desire for states to be able to keep their slaves.
It is intellectually dishonest to try and make it seem that slavery was just a side issue.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Stop putting perfume on your ugly racism......it still stinks.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 1, 2015)

I hate to say this, but inst the Governor of South Carolina a Republican who started the taking down of the confederate flag?  Yes it was.  If you check the KKK, it still is Southern White Liberal Supremists who believe in the subjugation of colored people. CONSERVATIVES want every US Citizen to be equal.  Why else does the Vagina keep talking about keeping the people of color enslaved to the government?  Vote for the Vigina and America will be like Greece, Peurto Rico, Detroit, San Bernadino, and the State of Illinois, "BANKRUPT".   Liberalism is all about equality, equally poor and equally miserable(just look at the USSR).  Except Warren Buffet(who pays less taxes than his secretary) Bill Gates, Al Gore, Bill Clintons wife, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, or Barack Hussein Obama, who have millions and billions of dollars.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It's a battle flag the confederate army flew in battle. It NEVER represented hate, bigotry, or racism until a few racists hijacked it much later in history. The civil war was fought over a great deal more than slavery. Your focus is in THAT aspect because YOU are racially motivated. The entire lot of those who attack this flag are racially motivated. YOU call us racist rednecks. Who's the real victims here? It damn sure isn't the black community. Slavery is dead! It damn sure isn't those attacking this flag. The confederacy lost the civil war. The victims are those of us YOU label racist for flying this flag. You promote your racist agenda against against US by doing so. You call US racist when the only one's racially driven here are those who view this flag as a symbol of hate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed it was the MAIN cause. Which is utter bullshit and anyone that's intellectually honest would tell you that.
> ...



Does the VP of the US speak for you and every American?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No one is defending the Confederacy, we're setting you clowns straight.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 1, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> > Before Joan Rivers died she went publicly saying that President Obama is a closet homosexual and Michelle Obama is a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys realize don't you than KGB is who coined the term 'useful idiot?' By using it it's like you're saying you're a covert communist operative.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The VP (and member of the Confederate Congress) would certainly know the reasons for secession.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 1, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Do you know what genocide is?



The favorite passtime of leftists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> [
> 
> You guys realize don't you than KGB is who coined the term 'useful idiot?' By using it it's like you're saying you're a covert communist operative.



Wrong again; it was Vladimir Lenin, referencing Western progressives who supported the Communist agenda.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Learn how to use a search engine.

"Despite often being misattributed to Vladimir Lenin,[1][2][3] in 1987, Grant Harris, senior reference librarian at the Library of Congress, declared that "We have not been able to identify this phrase among [Lenin's] published works."[4][5]

In the Russian language, the equivalent term "useful fools" (полезные дураки, tr. polezniye duraki) was already in use in 1941. It was mockingly used against Russian (anti-communist) 'nihilists' who, for Polish agents, were said to be no more than "useful fools and silly enthusiasts".[6]"
Useful idiot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


On matters of state, most often yes.  Stephens was authorized to speak for the CSA in his office as VP.  You aren't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

VP Stephens or Lonestar?  Yeah, I know, no choice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> It was the Main cause.........those of you who want to insist that it was states rights fail to acknowledge that it was their desire for states to be able to keep their slaves.
> It is intellectually dishonest to try and make it seem that slavery was just a side issue.



Playtex; do yourself a favor and don't pretend you have an education beyond 3rd grade.  There was no action to take slaves from any state and no one was afraid of the abolition of slavery. The core issue the sparked the civil war was the collapse of the Missouri Compromise, which you would have learned about had you made it to 6th grade and had American history. The South demanded that half of all new states admitted to the Union be slave states so that the political balance in Congress be maintained. 

Look Playtex, with a cup size greater than your IQ (yes, I am saying your IQ is less than DD you have utterly no idea what the issues behind the war were.


----------



## CallMeKush (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's the gist of it: A flag is under attack. Those who fly it are labeled racists for doing so. Those attacking us and the flag we fly proudly are racially driven. While a very small percentage of those who defend this flag may be racists, the vast majority are not. The entire lot of those against the flag ARE motivated by race. Southerners, both white and black are either viewed to be racists or ignorant for defending this flag. Fact: No one us defending the confederacy. The confederacy no longer exists. No one is defending slavery. Slavery no longer exists. Those defending this flag are defending an important piece of southern history that NEVER had anything to do with hate, bigotry, or racism until a very small percentage if bigots decided to use it as a symbol of hate. Today these bigots are being honored by those handing this flag over to them. Today, these few bigots are given credence over the vast majority of southerners who defend this flag. The racists are winning folks! Both the racists who use this flag as a symbol of hate and the racists who so willingly hand it over to them by the racially driven agenda against it. Congratulations! You have officially paid homage to racist bigots and invalidated the vast majority if southerners who are not. You must be proud!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Let me clarify, there is no economically feasible use for most low skilled AMERICAN labor, as the government pays more not to work


andaronjim said:


> > Before Joan Rivers died she went publicly saying that President Obama is a closet homosexual and Michelle Obama is a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joan Rivers was killed by CNN's Fredricka Whitfield, in an intentionally provoke fit of apoplectic outrage;  it just took a few weeks for all the preservatives to expire.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


There is no Confederacy to defend.

It is long over.

I am a 12th generation American.

My ancestors served the Brits, and later rebelled, served the Americans, rebelled again.

Once they won, once they lost.

When they lost, they came back home, started over, and within a generation, through work and education, were economically well off again, in the sense that they were yeoman farmers living and eating well, from their own labor.

Two generations after the Civil War, most of us were doctors, lawyers, or professional military.

All this flag crap is just provocation, and, distraction from the real problem, the fact that the average person is no better if not worse off than before Obama was elected.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


reading comprehension?
memory issues?
early alzheimer?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Stalin was a leftist like you
hitler was a leftist like you
pol pot was a leftist like you


lies, it's all you got and some stray person as your proof.

you're pathetic, truly deeply pathetic


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> [
> reading comprehension?
> memory issues?
> early alzheimer?



Playtex?

None of the above, IQ less than her cup size..

Soros treasures her as a faithful moron with an IQ less than DD..


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


it's like argueing witht the kid that goes; "nuuh, you are"


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...




Other than slavery, exactly what was that war fought over? If you say "states rights", which is the expected answer, exactly which states rights were being limited?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > CallMeKush said:
> ...



Non sequitur!

Where did I post anything at all about "baby proofing for morons"?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Who are the real victims here?



Seriously?

You are taking that direction in spite of what has been done to blacks under that flag?

Thanks for destroying your own credibility. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I would NOT defend this country.



Your lack of patriotism is duly noted. 

And thanks for destroying your credibility too.

Have a nice day.


----------



## jillian (Jul 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



it hasn't. they're still angry they lost the civil war and have to share restaurant with people of color and no one has to get up and give them a seat on the bus


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> CallMeKush said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


 
This is from another message board I'm not allowed to mention - I'll try to find a site that has it:

_"Let the South go! where then shall we get our revenue?" (supposed quote)_
Lincoln never made such a statement.
"The quote you give is a perturbation of a quote found in John Baldwin's account of his interview with Lincoln, held on April 4, 1861. Baldwin was a member of the Virginia Secession Convention, purportedly a Unionist (although he commanded a Confederate regiment and served in the Confederate Congress). Baldwin wrote his account in 1866, I believe.
Baldwin has Lincoln merely express concern over revenue from the seceded states, and then he (Baldwin) lectures Lincoln on the costs of war.
I find Baldwin's original quote as well as the perturbation unconvincing. _*Tariff revenue in the years before the war was around $45 million, $42 million of which was collected in the Ports of New York, Boston, and Philadelphia.*_ The South simply did not generate that much in tariff revenue.
The version you find on websites probably comes from the book, "The South Was Right," which sources it to (of all things) Raphael Semmes's memoirs. Something similar is in an article by Robert L. Dabney in the Southern Historical Society Papers, who claims Baldwin made the statement to him. (Dabney wrote this, of course, after Baldwin was dead.) I suspect Semmes took it from Dabney's article."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

" If you check the KKK, it still is Southern White Liberal Supremists who believe in the subjugation of colored people" is a lie told by the KKK, the *conservatives *who want to segregate this nation again.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Moron kid who flunked 9th grade twice -- goes and tries to start a race war by killing 9 innocent people praying.
And America wants to remove Civil War Battle Games from the app store because they show a stars n bars flag. YOU think it stands for morons like Roof -- and NOT a historical symbol invoked by Southerners for a variety of reasons -- including revolts against Federal moonshine taxes..

Baby proofing -- for folks who can't handle symbols of history and State's rights and general Southern pride.  It FLIES on State grounds because most of those placess are memorials to war dead.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2015)

If this picture makes display of the Confederate flag a symbol of racism because Roof killed 9 black people, then by those standards, Gold's Gym should be branded as racist as well since he's wearing one of their shirts.  And aren't those Levis he's wearing?  Those racist bastards.  Yeah, it's that silly.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> YOU think it stands for morons like Roof









flacaltenn said:


> Baby proofing -- for folks who can't handle symbols of history and State's rights and general Southern pride. It FLIES on State grounds because most of those placess are memorials to war dead.



Symbols of history belong in museums.

As far as corporate America choosing to "baby proof" their bottom lines from the negative association that all of those proud southerners failed to protect from racist white supremacists by calling them out goes that is on them.

If they had denounced the racists when they used the flag then they would have a case. Since they didn't it now appears as though they tacitly agreed with them.

Whether that is true or not doesn't matter at this point. That they failed to protect their flag when it was being abused for racist purposes means that now they have to live with the consequences of their inaction in the past.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > YOU think it stands for morons like Roof
> ...



Even the Dukes of Hazzard didn't have a racist bone in their bodies. It was on the General Lee because it's an anti-Federalist statement. Gets in the way of the moonshining biz. NASCAR for freakin; sake came OUT of moonshine running.. You did use Roof as proof of your Modern Day racist theory..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 1, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Dukes of Hazzard didn't have a racist bone in their bodies



Gosh! 

Hollywood makes a TV show without any racism in it and somehow that is the best you can come up with to defend the failure of those "proud southerners" to denounce the white supremacists using the confederate flag as a symbol for their hatred and racism?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> If this picture makes display of the Confederate flag a symbol of racism because Roof killed 9 black people, then by those standards, Gold's Gym should be branded as racist as well since he's wearing one of their shirts.  And aren't those Levis he's wearing?  Those racist bastards.  Yeah, it's that silly.



fallacy of incomparable derivative analogies


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > YOU think it stands for morons like Roof
> ...



You PUT The fact in evidence back a couple posts ago when you said..

_Unfortunately the confederate flag never stood for any of those things. Quite the opposite which is why it was co-opted by the racists because they rightly perceived it as a symbol of their white supremacist beliefs. Roof embraced it, and the racist flag of the Apartheid regime, for that very reason._

Roof couldn't tell you who Jefferson Davis was and probably doesn't know M.L. King from B.B. King.. 
He is a baby moron and you want to use HIM to perform a purge.. 

If you went 2 miles from where I live, and listened to docents (white and black) relate the stories of the last Civil War -- tears would flow. The land I'm on had battles so violent that witnesses said the sounds of the cannons were occasionally muffled by the sheer mass of bodies attacking them. Those folks didn't die JUST for slavery.

Racism in the South was ended more by THIS guy then by any Government action or symbol or modern day race pimp.. 






The South now celebrates a very peaceful acceptance of integration and race. More issues with Muslims and illegals than tensions of any major consequence between blacks and whites...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2015)

"The South now celebrates a very peaceful acceptance of integration and race"  because everyone is aware the minorities and their white allied will fuck up anybody who tries to interfere with it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > may be.not civil war properly,,,,but Jay Helm shit  ....ugly stuff people  it's all coming...Fuck the feds...
> ...


I know right? They act up time and time again. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2015)

Funny that you say it that way Marc.  It isnt that we arent getting our way, which is supposed to be FREEDOM for all, but it sure seems that the muslim homosexual Dictator doesnt give a rats ass about OUR RIGHTS, but HIS agenda to move US farther into serfdom.  Why is it okay for Warren Buffet(who pays less taxes than his secretary) Bill Gates, Al Gore, Bill Clintons wife and Barack Hussein Obama to have millions and billions of dollars, yet we are supposed to be put on 29 hours full time, rely totally on the government for our healthcare and food, yet they have their own hospital plans and eat caviar and steak, partying with the hollywood elites?  Goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots just keep on voting for the same thing, and getting poorer and poorer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2015)

"Goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots" on the far right are dying off more quickly than they can be replaced.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

S.J. said:


> If this picture makes display of the Confederate flag a symbol of racism because Roof killed 9 black people, then by those standards, Gold's Gym should be branded as racist as well since he's wearing one of their shirts.  And aren't those Levis he's wearing?  Those racist bastards.  Yeah, it's that silly.



No, idiot....when idiots like you decide you want to fly Gold's Gym's t-shirts, or Levi's jeans on government property....then we will complain....geez, you really aren't too bright making such a comparison.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2015)

Jake , sorry but once again, it shows how ignorant you are.  If you check LIBERALISM, at least 33,000(22,000 of color) unborn babies are killed by ignorant liberal females who couldnt keep their legs crossed, but went on to follow the liberal rule of "IF IT FEELS GOOD, JUST DO IT" even when it will have a great impact on your life in the future.  Maybe you didnt notice that in 2014, with all the leftist accomplishments that Obama was FORCING upon US, that the FAR LEFT , Dirty Harry Reid, lost his leadership to the gobler.  Maybe this next election, if we dont go into a civil war, we can get out the rest of the RINO's and the remaining Libtards who want to rule US.  Sorry but more people have seen who is behind the LIBERAL AGENDA and they dont like it.  Notice how the liberals are forcing their immorality on US demanding that we have to accept it? 
Saul Alinsky s Rules for Radicals


> *Opening page - Dedication*
> 
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to
> the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —
> Lucifer.”


----------



## MathewSmith (Jul 2, 2015)

If a civil war does happen, then it is a very sad thing to have to see in such a modern day civilization. But even today the death toll from firearms in the US suggests that the country is gripped by civil war. So...who knows.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> unborn babies are killed by ignorant liberal females who couldnt keep their legs crossed,




Probably because they got screwed by an ignorant, irresponsible jerk like you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2015)

More unborn Americans die by the abortion doctor than all Americans by a weapon.  But you libs dont care because that way you have no reponsiblity for your actions even if you are caught with a young girl.  As many of you have done before.  Conservatives dont diddle around and lie when we are caught "I did not have sexual relations with that girl", but believe that "moral values" mean more to Us and we abide by them.  Notice i said "Conservative" not Republican, as there are liberal republicans who do the same as a liberal Democrat.  Just take a look at Arnold who wanted so much to be like John F and Robert Kennedy.  He got a Kennedy girl then cheated on her as typical of any liberal.  This explains why they cheat.  How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job - NaturalNews.com


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


 I am prepared for the worst and pray for the better, but if the worse does show up, those who have Obama/Biden or Vote the Vagina bumper stickers on their cars will be mistaken as ISIS sympathizers.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 2, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> More unborn Americans die by the abortion doctor than all Americans by a weapon.  But you libs dont care because that way you have no reponsiblity for your actions even if you are caught with a young girl.  As many of you have done before.  Conservatives dont diddle around and lie when we are caught "I did not have sexual relations with that girl", but believe that "moral values" mean more to Us and we abide by them.  Notice i said "Conservative" not Republican, as there are liberal republicans who do the same as a liberal Democrat.  Just take a look at Arnold who wanted so much to be like John F and Robert Kennedy.  He got a Kennedy girl then cheated on her as typical of any liberal.  This explains why they cheat.  How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job - NaturalNews.com
> 
> 
> > *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> ...




Right. You do realize that Clinton's main attacker was Newt, who was screwing around on his dying wife all during his attack on Clinton .....right? right wingers are all hypocrites.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Funny that you say it that way Marc.  It isnt that we arent getting our way, which is supposed to be FREEDOM for all, but it sure seems that the muslim homosexual Dictator doesnt give a rats ass about OUR RIGHTS, but HIS agenda to move US farther into serfdom.  Why is it okay for Warren Buffet(who pays less taxes than his secretary) Bill Gates, Al Gore, Bill Clintons wife and Barack Hussein Obama to have millions and billions of dollars, yet we are supposed to be put on 29 hours full time, rely totally on the government for our healthcare and food, yet they have their own hospital plans and eat caviar and steak, partying with the hollywood elites?  Goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots just keep on voting for the same thing, and getting poorer and poorer.


If you identify that as a problem, then what do you suppose be done about it? LESS restrictions on business ain't it bruh.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  You seem to forget....the buds are the armed ones.
Just think about it for a minute. Blacks and homos have been able to make changes just by complaining the loudest....I'll let you lead yourself to the logical conclusion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



  Thank the Lord and pass the ammunition....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


The logical conclusion is you are whining because you are butt hurt, nothing else.  No worry about you wusses at all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Sorry..not going to take the bait.
I will say this....why do you think Trump is getting such good numbers?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No bait, just fact.  Trump has all of the nativists in his camp right now.  That won't be enough, because the other 89% look at him like "wow, what a freak boy".  The nativist power is not even what it was in 2012, just draining away.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Getting the support of one out of 10 extremist rightwingers by spouting off lies about immigrants is not difficult. Rush Limbaugh has made millions out of doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 3, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Right. You do realize that Clinton's main attacker was Newt, who was screwing around on his dying wife all during his attack on Clinton .....right? right wingers are all hypocrites.


I see it was too complicated for you. Newt's personal life was his business. Clinton's sex life included a public employee subordinate and lied about it in a law suit so Paula Jones could get satisfaction in court. Perjury vs. none of your business personal stuff. After all this time you're this clueless? Wow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2015)

No one thinks another civil war is brewing.

Everyone believes a lot of butt hurt is whining.

That is all.  Back to normal programming.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Right. You do realize that Clinton's main attacker was Newt, who was screwing around on his dying wife all during his attack on Clinton .....right? right wingers are all hypocrites.
> ...


Newt's paramour was on the public payroll, getting gifts paid by a public servant.

Let's be straight and honest.

Both men acted dishonorably.

Guys, don't cheat on your wives.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  What did Trump say that wasnt true?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No, the onus is on you.  You tell us what he said was true.  Be specific.  Use facts and sources.  We don't have time to listen to you rant about things that aren't so.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Send $500 to my PayPal account and I will provide you with an hour's education on everything that he lied about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



  Yeahhhh....and i'm a Nigerian prince who only needs your bank info so I can split my fortune with you.


----------



## namvet (Jul 3, 2015)

a civil war is the only chance your country has to survive.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2015)

namvet said:


> a civil war is the only chance your country has to survive.


Then you better get cracking. Go ahead. Run outside and start NOW! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## namvet (Jul 3, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > a civil war is the only chance your country has to survive.
> ...



I don't live in your country so its up to you. your fate is in your hands


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2015)

namvet said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


Where are you, if not in the USA? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2015)

The nannies and the wussies of the far right are _adorable_.

So _hilarious_.

Guys, you don't do anything except make us chuckle and point fingers at you.


----------



## reconmark (Jul 3, 2015)

namvet said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


----------



## namvet (Jul 3, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I run between Thailand and the Philippines. bungalow's in both locations


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2015)

namvet said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


Fun times? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 8, 2015)

Bulldog, you do realize that Newt Gingrich was already divorced from his wife, while he was fooling around?   The Gingrich Divorce Myth


> *Q: Did Newt Gingrich ask his former wife to sign divorce papers on her deathbed?
> A:* *No. Jackie Battley is still alive, and the couple was already in divorce proceedings at the time of the 1980 hospital visit. But she was recovering from surgery to remove a tumor, and the former House speaker admits that they “got into an argument.” *


 It is okay, while John Edwards was producing a lovechild, which he funded from his campain, his wife was DYING of cancer and you still loved him.  If it wasnt for double standards, you libs wouldnt have any standards at all. 

I guess you have heard of the MURDER of the San Fran woman on the peir?  Where else will Obama get his brownshirts to try to take over America?  Sturmabteilung - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


> Their primary purposes were providing protection for Nazi rallies and assemblies, disrupting the meetings of opposing parties, fighting against the paramilitary units of the opposing parties, especially the _Red Front Fighters League_ of the German Communist Party (KPD), and intimidating Slavic and Romani citizens, unionists and Jews, for instance during the Nazi boycott of Jewish businesses.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

andaronjim, which wife did he not cheat on, little buddy?  The one in the cancer ward he served divorce papers on?  That his wife and he find comfort in Catholicism is good.  If it has made him a better man, that is good.  But his prior behavior, just like that of Hillary Clinton, precludes him from being presidential matter.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 8, 2015)

* GoFund Nazi *

*White Supremacist Starts Legal Defense Fund After FBI Visit About Dylann Roof *





The founder of the online white supremacist forum Stormfront.org this week began soliciting donations for a legal defense fund, just days after he was reportedly visited by the FBI in connection with last month’s shooting at a historic black church in Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Funny that you say it that way Marc.  It isnt that we arent getting our way, which is supposed to be FREEDOM for all, but it sure seems that the muslim homosexual Dictator doesnt give a rats ass about OUR RIGHTS, but HIS agenda to move US farther into serfdom.  Why is it okay for Warren Buffet(who pays less taxes than his secretary) Bill Gates, Al Gore, Bill Clintons wife and Barack Hussein Obama to have millions and billions of dollars, yet we are supposed to be put on 29 hours full time, rely totally on the government for our healthcare and food, yet they have their own hospital plans and eat caviar and steak, partying with the hollywood elites?  Goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots just keep on voting for the same thing, and getting poorer and poorer.


Complete and utter fake quote from Hitler.   Fake Quote Files Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration Conquest and Disarmament The Skeptical Libertarian Blog  Mao was referring to armies with guns.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

The far right love them some Mao and nazis.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 8, 2015)

I talk about the what is happening in America moving US closer to a civil war, possibly a World War and all you worthless tards can do it go after me?  yep typical of the Rules for Radicals, i expect no less from you goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots.  It is okay, for when all hell breaks out, those who have Obama/Biden or Vote for the Vagina bumperstickers on their cars will be mistaken as ISIS sympathizers.


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> I talk about the what is happening in America moving US closer to a civil war, possibly a World War and all you worthless tards can do it go after me?  yep typical of the Rules for Radicals, i expect no less from you goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots.  It is okay, for when all hell breaks out, those who have Obama/Biden or Vote for the Vagina bumperstickers on their cars will be mistaken as ISIS sympathizers.


They go after you cause you are a certifiable idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

andaronjim, you are a target because you are a conspiracy loony.  We have no chance of a civil war.  None.  A world war is always a possibility.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that you say it that way Marc.  It isnt that we arent getting our way, which is supposed to be FREEDOM for all, but it sure seems that the muslim homosexual Dictator doesnt give a rats ass about OUR RIGHTS, but HIS agenda to move US farther into serfdom.  Why is it okay for Warren Buffet(who pays less taxes than his secretary) Bill Gates, Al Gore, Bill Clintons wife and Barack Hussein Obama to have millions and billions of dollars, yet we are supposed to be put on 29 hours full time, rely totally on the government for our healthcare and food, yet they have their own hospital plans and eat caviar and steak, partying with the hollywood elites?  Goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, low information, useful idiots just keep on voting for the same thing, and getting poorer and poorer.
> ...


I knew one of you lefties would come out of the closet long enough to defend Hitler and Mao sooner or later.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Your link didn't prove it was fake, it merely challenged the validity of it, then went on to defend Hitler.  You should try reading it.


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


What words did I use that defended Hitler?  And, yes, it proved it fake.


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


My comment: :Complete and utter fake quote from Hitler.:  Which of those seven words was a defense of the right wing dictator.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 8, 2015)

I just love it when someone says Hilter was a right wing dictator without saying that he was a RIGHT WING SOCIALIST DICTATOR.  paddy, you should be ashamed for giving false information(incomplete) as FASCISM is the far right means of complete government control.  Also paddy before you start demeaning other for being brain dead, you better make sure your grammer is correct.





> Did you mother have any children who are not brain damaged?
> And, yes, it proved it fake.


   Did your mother have any children 
It proved that it was fake.   Seems that your mother paddy, had a miscarriage when she had you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 8, 2015)

When both SOCIALIST DICTATORS took the guns away from the citizens, then 10s of millions of people died because of it.  But to you libs that is okay, as long as it isnt you.  You liberal slaves to the government, i turn my back on your lack of intelligence as you arent worthy to debate anymore.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Your "proof" was a link to someone defending Hitler (the way you are now).  And Hitler wasn't "right wing".


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


No it was not, you moron.  It was a site pointing out that you right wing assholes continually lie and make things up to support your views.  And yes, he was a fascist; an extreme right winger.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I knew one of you lefties would come out of the closet long enough to defend Hitler and Mao sooner or later.
> ...


They already have you.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Try reading your links before you post them, moron.  And the tactics of the left are almost identical to the tactics of every tyrant throughout history, including Hitler, Stalin, and Mao, as are your goals.  I don't think you qualify as "right wing".


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I did read it you silly twat.  Find anything on there that defended Hitler or go fuck yourself.  There are some rather apt observations, though.  Largely on point with morons like you.
"Do you have a cause you really hate? Want to discredit it? Well, fortunately for you, there’s History’s Worst Dictators™. Whether it’s banking, corporations, evolution, abortion, gun control, gun rights, atheism, or vegetarianism, these villains can be dredged up whenever you need cast the specter of mass murder on your opponents’ intentions. Just make up a quote, make up a date, attach one of their names to it, and post it anywhereonline. Your particular community’s echo chamber of self-confirmation, self-reinforcement, and self-congratulation will take it from there.

Although the internet has spawned epidemics of this kind of egregious dishonesty, telling bold-faced lies to score cheap political points has a long and storied past. Here we critically examine two famous quotes attributed to Adolf Hitler about gun registration and confiscation: one almost true and one totally bogus."

Bernard Harcout, political science chair at the University of Chicago, writes of it that, “[This] infamous quote is probably a fraud and was likely never uttered. The citation reference is a jumbled and incomprehensible mess that has never been properly identified or authenticated, and no one has been able to produce a document corresponding to the quote. It has been the subject of much research, all of it fruitless, and has now entered the annals of urban legend.”

That alone should be enough to bury this quote, but, as the promoters of things for which there is absolutely no evidence continuously remind us, “absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.” Although I don’t buy this burden-shifting maneuver, there are a few other reasons to think this quote is probably fake.

First, _there was no Nazi gun registration measure enacted in 1935_: major reforms were passed in 1919, 1920, 1928, 1931, and 1938. Second, Hitler wouldn’t even have needed such a measure because of strict licensing laws that had already been passed under the Weimar Republic–ironically, designed to disarm the Nazis and Communists who were shooting each other in the streets, and prevent an armed coup d’état such as Hitler’s 1923 “Beer Hall Putsch.”






Always with that mustache–we get it, it’s sinister.
In fact, private gun ownership was almost completely banned by the Weimar regime following the end of World War I and the signing of the Treaty of Versailles. In January 1919 and August 1920, measures were passed requiring citizens to surrender all firearms to the government, in compliance with rules imposed by the Allies in Versailles. It wasn’t until 1928 that the prohibition was lifted and a strict registration program imposed–all prior to the Nazi takeover.

The 1938 law, which did take place under the Nazi government, prohibited Jews from owning guns, but simultaneously liberalized gun restrictions for most everyone else. The law totally deregulated the sale of rifles, shotguns, and ammunition, as well as expanded the number of people exempt from permit requirements. It also lowered the age requirement for purchase and carry permits from 20 to 18, and extended the period permits were valid from 1 to 3 years.
It’s utterly implausible that Hitler would have been praising laws passed by the previous administration to disarm his Brown Shirts and counter his revolutionary ambitions. The equally implausible narrative of Germany as a free gun-owning paradise until “liberal fascists” took over and imposed gun registration in 1935 is complete fantasy. This quote has Hitler claiming that “for the first time ever” a civilized country had gun registration–are we to suppose that he forgot the previous 15 years of his own country’s gun laws?
*
The Moral of the Story Is…*

There’s plenty of good arguments against gun control, but invoking the Nazis every time you need a trump card is lazy and dishonest. The Hitler card is worn out. If you’re worried about a fascist dictator arising in America, you should be looking for hawkish, ultra right-wing, hyper-nationalist, xenophobic, racist, authoritarian, war-mongering populists with major public support. Those kinds of people don’t need to seize everyone’s firearms to create a totalitarian regime, and they _didn’t_. If the Third Reich had been so unstable it had to worry about disarming every German, it never would have been in a position to carry out its wars and atrocities with such ruthless efficiency. It relied upon wide public support for both.

The reality is that Adolf Hitler was not a poster child for gun control, and making up quotes to suggest otherwise does nothing but discredit the Second Amendment activists who recite them. The moral of the story is quite simple: don’t lie.

Now, tell me how that is a defense of Hitler and not simply an accurate description of what you keep doing using those fake quotes?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

You unAmericans of the far right were using bogey names to create lies in those names.

in fact, George Washington wrote, "If ever this country should fail, from the far right its destroyers will hail."

See how that works.

ps: Yes, the Hitler quote is fake and the Mao quote is misanalyzed. Both would love to have had the S.J.s and andaronjims and Vigilantes and so forth and so on their side. He is their kind of guy.  In fact, they have them already.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 8, 2015)

Jake's just sad that neither Mao nor Hitler wore Dr. Dentons like his.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Thank you for posting the content of your site.  I urge everyone to read it, especially the last section "The Moral of the Story is...".  It shows the bias of your site.  And they will also notice that your hate site doesn't disprove anything except what you're claiming.  All it does is accuse people of misquoting Hitler.  It's defense of Hitler is to point to conservatives and call THEM the tyrants, while glossing over the fact that Hitler murdered millions of unarmed citizens, thanks to gun control which he believed in and advocated (just like you).


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You unAmericans of the far right were using bogey names to create lies in those names.
> 
> in fact, George Washington wrote, "If ever this country should fail, from the far right its destroyers will hail."
> 
> ...


How many times are you gonna post the same thing, stupid?


----------



## paddymurphy (Jul 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Unless they are fucking morons like you, they will understand that the site simply attacks pricks like you who falsely use Hitler to attack others.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


No. What we have is the culmination of a communistic revolution that began in the 1960's with anti American radicals like those pictured here:


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

As many times as it took you to finally admit that you were posting fake quotes, which you said is your style, S.J.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > a civil war is the only chance your country has to survive.
> ...


It's your idea, you do it, zipper head.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> As many times as it took you to finally admit that you were posting fake quotes, which you said is your style, S.J.


 
Who are you talking to?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

No communist rebellion ever existed.

True liberalism died with RFK.

In our GOP, we have been fighting the JBS and their clonards for fifty years.  Crazy fuckers.

They will be no civil war.  They are too cowardly.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll start the charge.  Who's with me?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > As many times as it took you to finally admit that you were posting fake quotes, which you said is your style, S.J.
> ...


S.J. above.  Are you here to preach the literal Bible?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'll start the charge.  Who's with me?


The charge was over fifty years ago, Bonzi.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
Cover your ears  Or you can keep telling me to shut up.. whatever your prefer


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start the charge.  Who's with me?
> ...


 
this is a different charge honey bun!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I admire you as you well know.  However, if you use the literal Bible, I will hold you to all of it.  You may not teach or instruct or lead men.  Please make yourself attractive to God and men by the good things you do.  But you are forbidden to interpret scripture but must be quiet.

1 Timothy 2: 11-13
…11A woman must quietly receive instruction with entire submissiveness. 12But I do not allow a woman to teach or exercise authority over a man, but to remain quiet.13For it was Adam who was first created, and then Eve.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You must not teach, honey bun, for you bring condemnation down upon you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Now if it is the charge to the picnic table, I will lead it!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
Fortunately, I answer to God, not you!!! <kisses!>


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now if it is the charge to the picnic table, I will lead it!


 
We can do that too !


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh the Civil War is already "Brewed", we're just waiting on it to be served.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


As do all of us.  And since we know women are not to teach, instruct, or lead men, we don't listen to your comments on such issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Keys, we are accept your admission of defeat and you are summarily dismissed.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now if it is the charge to the picnic table, I will lead it!
> ...


 
Make me a sammich!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes'm: wheat bread, cheese sliced thin, lean ham, mustard, and a tab of horse radish sauce.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes'm: wheat bread, cheese sliced thin, lean ham, mustard, and a tab of horse radish sauce.


 
Actually sounds good, but anyway....


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, there is little question that The Nation is more divided now than it has been in a long time.

For that, we can thank The Uniter Hisself, who succeeded The Deciderer.

Still... we're nowhere close to the brink of another Civil War... other than in a small minority of belligerent folk who can't wait 'til the next general election.

Nothing to worry about... yet.

Then again, who knows how Obumble is likely to screw things up even worse, between now and January 20, 2017.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

There is a quote by Ben Carson out somewhere about this.. related...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes'm: wheat bread, cheese sliced thin, lean ham, mustard, and a tab of horse radish sauce.
> ...


With a good strong dark ale.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

Granted, Republicans love using his quotes...cause he's black.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
you had me at cheese.... but the ale closed the deal!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
see... no civil war needed... the picnic reference is interesting however....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> There is a quote by Ben Carson out somewhere about this.. related...


he's wrong but it is right to speak wrong things


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > There is a quote by Ben Carson out somewhere about this.. related...
> ...


 
... are we back to fighting now?  nah, not in the mood... my Pinot Grigio has taken effect....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2015)

I never fight with you, Bonzi


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2015)

Get a room you two! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

Aside from all the left wing bullshit, back to the topic at hand.  Yes, another civil war is brewing.  The left is pushing for it, led by their fake messiah in the W.H.  Everything he does and says moves us closer and closer.to it.  Increased incidents of violence against whites, primarily by blacks and hispanics (no surprise there).  Attacks on the first amendment, second amendment, our right to privacy, anything that conflicts with his agenda.  Of course the liberal cock suckers at USMB will defend the gay president and his tranny wife. That's all they know how to do.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


You really miss your bong, don't you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Opie, there is no civil war brewing unless it is the ongoing cultural and social one the far right has lost.  If there is any violence, LEO will take care of it immediately.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 9, 2015)

> And yes, he was a fascist; an extreme right winger.


 The term "National Socialism" arose out of attempts to create a nationalist redefinition of "socialism", as an alternative to both internationalist Marxist socialism and free market capitalism. [/quote]
There were 3 paths taken by the worlds people during WWII.  There was conservatism -the capitalist way for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.  Then there were 2 branches of "SOCIALISM".  Far left socialism - Communism - everyone was treated equally, equally poor and equally miserable, except for the ruling class of liberal elites who thought they were better than everyone else. Far right socialism - Fascism - See definition.   

You non intelligent lefties, wont LEARN what socialism really is, because then it would prove your whole life was nothing but a lie.  Those who have been misguided by liberalism are victims of the left, those who arent misguided are EVIL, as they know who is behind them.      Saul Alinsky s Rules for Radicals


> *Opening page - Dedication*
> 
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to
> the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —
> Lucifer.”


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

andaronjim cannot define socialism, fascism, communism, or capitalism in traditional terms.

The fascists were far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist ~ which define andaronjim and his buddies well.

As far as guns and Hitler, the DMN said it best: "They assert that the first thing Hitler did upon taking power as German chancellor in 1933 was to ban private gun ownership and to launch a nationwide arms-seizure effort. Then come the Hitler quotes, such as this one: “The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to permit the conquered Eastern peoples to have arms. History teaches that all conquerors who have allowed their subject races to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by doing so.”

Hitler made that statement in 1942, not anytime even remotely close to his assumption of power. And he made the statement in reference to the people of countries he had conquered. I’m not defending Hitler, but the fact is, this is what conquerors do when they occupy a foreign land."

Hitler was alleged to have said it, supposedly heard by a person in a conversation.  There is no corroboration.

Hitler would have been proud of Andaronjim.  “The great mass of people… will more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one.”(Adolf Hitler)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Also note that it was the conservative whites in the South that disarmed the blacks, and the far right conservatives today who would disarm them again


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Opie, there is no civil war brewing unless it is the ongoing cultural and social one the far right has lost.  If there is any violence, LEO will take care of it immediately.


Yeah there is, you ignorant little leftist propaganda pimp. You have no clue what so ever how fed up true Americans in middle America are, and you never will. You're ignorant and talk out your ass 99.99% of the time.

National debt around the world is on the brink of implosion, especially China, who holds much of our own debt. If they even attempt to call in their loans, we're fucked immediately. But no matter, we're fucked regardless, because soon we won't be able to even pay the interest on our debt, and then we become Greece, and that's only the beginning. The amount of ire in this country has never been this bad. It wasn't this bad before the first civil war. When small pockets of anarchy break out, it'll spread like a wild fire. It'll happen so fast some won't even realize it, that will be ignorant little zipper heads like you. You will be in the first wave to perish because you live in a world of make believe and denial. It will be a good thing for America to be rid of people like you.

Can't wait.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

007, the man behind the curtain, also believes the pres is kenyan muslim marxist homo socialist communist marxist who roots for the Minnesota Twin.  What a humbug.

You represent thirteen other people.  Maybe.

Put your comments in Conspiracy, because there is no Civil War brewing.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007, the man behind the curtain, also believes the pres is kenyan muslim marxist homo socialist communist marxist who roots for the Minnesota Twin.  What a humbug.
> 
> You represent thirteen other people.  Maybe.
> 
> Put your comments in Conspiracy, because there is no Civil War brewing.


BLAH, BLAH.... BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.... BLAH...

... go pound your pud somewhere else, moron. Your sleasy, creepy shtick is old and nasty here.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 9, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



Nope. You have secessionists trying to start one. But nobody is willing to fight. And there is no war without combatants. The US military has their army. And the secessionists have....jack shit.

Take....Justice Moore in Alabama. He's an elected judge. His primary campaign funders are secessionists. And surprise, they're suggesting secession is the response to gay marriage. With Moore vaguely apeing their rhetoric.

If the South was going to secede over a Supreme Court rulings it would have done so over Brown v. the Board of Education or Loving V. Virginia. The former which involved US troops enforcing the ruling in the south. And the latter being wildly unpopular.

Instead, nothing happened. And we can expect less today.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 9, 2015)

This generalized vision of party lines is sickening, and, is part of the problem with this country.

Conservatives are not all redecks from the south trying to repress people different from them.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007, the man behind the curtain, also believes the pres is kenyan muslim marxist homo socialist communist marxist who roots for the Minnesota Twin.  What a humbug.
> 
> You represent thirteen other people.  Maybe.
> 
> Put your comments in Conspiracy, because there is no Civil War brewing.


 
Only because people are too lazy and complacent. There is a widening divide.  I can't believe people think that is a good thing............ or that there is no issue with the growing power of the Government and Media ....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 007, the man behind the curtain, also believes the pres is kenyan muslim marxist homo socialist communist marxist who roots for the Minnesota Twin.  What a humbug.
> ...


According to the humbug of thirteen folks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Bonzi, we had a "widening divide" from the forties through the sixties, and we survived it.

We now have the old overly white losers from that cultural war then making their last stand now.

Guess what?  We will survive this as well, too.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

In the nuclear age the rules of the game have changed.  There has never been a war between two countries that both have nuclear weapons.  This doesn't mean that humankind has finally eliminated war.  It just means that from now on our wars will all be civil wars because nukes don't play into the equation of civil war. Wars are started over lots of ideological components but war is always about a shortage of resources.  

Food is still abundant.  Chillax and put your storybook away.  There is no civil war brewing in America as long as Wendy's has cheap hamburgers for sale.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi, we had a "widening divide" from the forties through the sixties, and we survived it.
> 
> We now have the old overly white losers from that cultural war then making their last stand now.
> 
> Guess what?  We will survive this as well, too.



I was saying that about race relations in another thread.  When all of the racist die in about 10-30 years then we don't have to discuss race anymore.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 9, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> And yes, he was a fascist; an extreme right winger.


 The term "National Socialism" arose out of attempts to create a nationalist redefinition of "socialism", as an alternative to both internationalist Marxist socialism and free market capitalism. [/quote]
There were 3 paths taken by the worlds people during WWII.  There was conservatism -the capitalist way for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.  Then there were 2 branches of "SOCIALISM".  Far left socialism - Communism - everyone was treated equally, equally poor and equally miserable, except for the ruling class of liberal elites who thought they were better than everyone else. Far right socialism - Fascism - See definition.

You non intelligent lefties, wont LEARN what socialism really is, because then it would prove your whole life was nothing but a lie.  Those who have been misguided by liberalism are victims of the left, those who arent misguided are EVIL, as they know who is behind them.      Saul Alinsky s Rules for Radicals


> *Opening page - Dedication*
> 
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to
> the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —
> Lucifer.”


There's literally nothing "politically right" about fascism.  National socialism is socialism ... And in no way differs from any other aspect of socialism beyond the initiation of such... .

Think of national socialism as slow cook socialism... And international socialism as deep fried socialism.

Two flavors of the same shit.

It doesn't matter which one ya pick, because sooner or later, yea still gotta take a bite.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> In the nuclear age the rules of the game have changed.  There has never been a war between two countries that both have nuclear weapons.  This doesn't mean that humankind has finally eliminated war.  It just means that from now on our wars will all be civil wars because nukes don't play into the equation of civil war. Wars are started over lots of ideological components but war is always about a shortage of resources.
> 
> Food is still abundant.  Chillax and put your storybook away.  There is no civil war brewing in America as long as Wendy's has cheap hamburgers for sale.



In case you've missed it... Wendy's is about to be forced to pay skill-less  indigents $15/hr.  You can't get out of a subway for under $10... For a roll a pinch of lettuce, two slices of tomato a slathering of mayo, a tiny bag of chips and a fountain soda.

And this before the 30 trillion economic debt cows come home.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> I was saying that about race relations in another thread.  When all of the racist die in about 10-30 years then we don't have to discuss race anymore.



ROFLMNAO

Children and Fools...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Reposted again because of Andaronjim and Keys' lies.  Keys follows Andaronjim's nonsense.

andaronjim cannot define socialism, fascism, communism, or capitalism in traditional terms.

The fascists were far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist ~ which define andaronjim and his buddies well.

As far as guns and Hitler, the DMN said it best: "They assert that the first thing Hitler did upon taking power as German chancellor in 1933 was to ban private gun ownership and to launch a nationwide arms-seizure effort. Then come the Hitler quotes, such as this one: “The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to permit the conquered Eastern peoples to have arms. History teaches that all conquerors who have allowed their subject races to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by doing so.”

Hitler made that statement in 1942, not anytime even remotely close to his assumption of power. And he made the statement in reference to the people of countries he had conquered. I’m not defending Hitler, but the fact is, this is what conquerors do when they occupy a foreign land."

Hitler was alleged to have said it, supposedly heard by a person in a conversation. There is no corroboration.

Hitler would have been proud of Andaronjim. “The great mass of people… will more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one.”(Adolf Hitler)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 9, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, he was a fascist; an extreme right winger.
> ...



[/quote]

And here's your own source:



> It rejected the Marxist concept of class struggle, opposed ideas of class equality and international solidarity, and sought to defend private property and businesses.



Socialism rejects marx, class equality and defends private property and business?

Really? I don't think socialism means what you think it means. 



> There were 3 paths taken by the worlds people during WWII.  There was conservatism -the capitalist way for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.  Then there were 2 branches of "SOCIALISM".  Far left socialism - Communism - everyone was treated equally, equally poor and equally miserable, except for the ruling class of liberal elites who thought they were better than everyone else. Far right socialism - Fascism - See definition.



Who says that fascism is 'far right socialism'? You citing you.



> There's literally nothing "politically right" about fascism.



Um, you just said that far right socialism was fascism. You're argument is a confused, self contradictory mess. 



> National socialism is socialism ... And in no way differs from any other aspect of socialism beyond the initiation of such... .



Save its rejection of marx, rejection of class equality, and its defense of private property and business. Per your own sources. 

Remember, Keyes......you're clueless. It tends to hamper your arguments.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> andaronjim cannot define socialism, fascism, communism, or capitalism in traditional terms.
> 
> The fascists were far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist ~ which define andaronjim and his buddies well.
> 
> ...


If you weren't defending him you wouldn't have to qualify your statements with "I'm not defending Hitler, but...", especially when your entire post is defending him.  How long have you been a Nazi?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

I did not quality my statement regarding your hero, Hitler, S. J.  Go back and read it again.  I defend no one, merely outed you, your buddies, and your similarities to Hitler and his peeps.

The fact remains, without question, that you and your racialist buddies out there on the far right have much in common with the Nazis: far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I did not quality my statement regarding your hero, Hitler, S. J.  Go back and read it again.  I defend no one, merely outed you, your buddies, and your similarities to Hitler and his peeps.
> 
> The fact remains, without question, that you and your racialist buddies out there on the far right have much in common with the Nazis: far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist.


Your defense of Hitler is there for everyone to see.  You even reposted it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I did not quality my statement regarding your hero, Hitler, S. J.  Go back and read it again.  I defend no one, merely outed you, your buddies, and your similarities to Hitler and his peeps.
> ...


Nah, t hat was your defense of him that I reposted.

Everybody go back and read his stuff. 

Got you again.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> In case you've missed it... Wendy's is about to be forced to pay skill-less  indigents $15/hr.



I didn't miss the looneys making unrealistic predictions. I did hear all of that stupid nonsense. I did however miss any bills that are currently in a congressional committee to raise the minimum wage to $15.

I am a realist.  I don't respond to silly talk too much unless you make a really convincing argument.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I guess that's your desperate attempt to save face after your defense of Adolf Hitler.  Better try a different approach because you've been outed (by yourself).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

S.J. writes "your desperate attempt to save face after your defense of Adolf Hitler" because I caught him defending Hitler.  Anybody can go back and see S.J. in praise of his hero.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > I was saying that about race relations in another thread.  When all of the racist die in about 10-30 years then we don't have to discuss race anymore.
> ...



That is not a coherent thought structured in the form of a sentence.  Your comment was worthless and only served the purpose of insulting me.  You accomplished that but you really made no point and added nothing to the discussion.  Congratulations!  You are worthless.

If you have an education higher than third grade then tell us what you were trying to say.  If you do not then continue making three word meaningless phrases that nobody understands. Only you know what your skills are.  The rest of us can only guess what your capabilities are.  We base those assumptions off of what you write.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2015)

I was thrilled to see some pushback on the faggy flag burners in New York last weekend.................they scattered like cockroaches = ghey.

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/flag.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

We'll be seeing more and more pushback in months to come. Typical white males are getting sick and tired of this PC crap.............most progressive jerkoffs on this board have no clue how pissed off southerners are. What you are going to see is people in the states saying FUCK YOU to laws that are in violation of the constitution. Already seeing it in New York for example where 96% of New York gun owners said fuck off when told they had to register their "assault" weapons or turn them in. Only goofball progressives think it is going to end up with state police going door to door to collect the weapons!!! LOL.....that was 3 years ago now. Connecticut.............same thing.

If people think that hordes of conservatives are just going to get on their hands and knees and take the pimpled cucumber up the butt via progressive trampling of the culture, well.............we'll see!!!. Only limpwristed progressives are stoopid enough to think that the history of the world doesn't matter and that somehow, conservatives in the United States are going to, very civil-like, just shit on American traditions!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi, we had a "widening divide" from the forties through the sixties, and we survived it.
> ...




You can't be that dim-witted.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I frequently hear the phrase, "I'm not racist but".  It's always somebody over the age of 60.

Most of the racist people in this country are over the age of 60.  All of the black power, chip on your shoulder black people, whitey is holding me back nonsense is in response to white racist over the age of 60.  Yes.  Race relations are way better than they were in the 1950's.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




I guess you ARE that dim-witted. What do you think that racists teach their children, genius?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



We use the same water fountain now.  How can you possibly believe that things are getting worse?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




I didn't say "things are getting worse," moron.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Most of the racist people in this country are over the age of 60.  All of the black power, chip on your shoulder black people, whitey is holding me back nonsense is in response to white racist over the age of 60.  Yes.  Race relations are way better than they were in the 1950's.

We use the same bathrooms and drink out of the same water fountain for crying out loud.

My children are less racist than I am.
I am less racist than my parents were.
My parents were less racist than my grandparents.
My grandparents were less racist than my great grandparents.

Al Sharpton is not a representation of the average black man.
Rusty Vaughan is not a representation of the average white man.

Racism isn't cool anymore.  That is why racist resort to nonsensical language such as, "I am not racist but".  Being racist isn't cool but old people just can't let go of anything.  They'll be racist until they die.  That is when the race relations will reach an awkward silence.  Most of us are looking forward to that day when people just shut up about the whole mess.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> I didn't say "things are getting worse," moron.



I agree with you.  They aren't getting worse.  They are getting better each time an old racist dies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

The millennials will not vote for overt racists, and they are very nuanced to the subtle ones as well.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The millennials will not vote for overt racists, and they are very nuanced to the subtle ones as well.



In North Carolina we passed a law that requires people to have a government issued picture ID in order to vote.  We had over 129 instances of voter fraud in the 2012 election.  We can't repeat that.

In the past North Carolina passed a law that required people to pass a literacy test in order to be able to vote.  A lot of illiterate voters were being intimidated and told how to vote which heavily skewed the elections.

There is nothing racist about either one of those laws.  That's when the courts have to look into the intent of the law to see what is really happening.  Subtle racists are the only ones left.  They have convinced themselves, "I'm not racist but".  The racists of 2015 don't even know that they are racist.  Enough of them are still getting elected to office to make policy.  It's not over yet but we are only 2 or 3 decades away in my estimation.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> What do you think that racists teach their children, genius?



Math?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

If the illiteracy is skewed racially or ethnically, yeah, there is a real problem, and that needs to be dealt with.  Every one who is a citizen is presumed to be able to vote.  Being able to read is not a requirement.  If it is in the law, the law needs to be challenged.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Subtle racists are the only ones left.  ....




You haven't read many of the posts on this site.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Most of the racist people in this country are over the age of 60. ...




Proof?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> You haven't read many of the posts on this site.



I haven't read all of them.

0.00003% of the population doesn't represent a trend.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Proof?



I don't have any.  I do live in the south.  I grew up in Alabama.  I currently live in North Carolina.  I'm actively involved in a Church which is mostly old people.  I'm active in the Republican Party which is mostly old people.

Perhaps you see a world full of racist 20 year olds that I don't see.  My environment may be different than yours.  Besides, how would you get statistics for this nonsense?  Nobody would admit to being racist except for a few radical nut jobs that don't properly represent the population.

If you want to believe that young people are racist then be my guest.  I am not going to physically stop you.

Do you have a point?  The last time that you asserted your belief we were in agreement.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Proof?
> ...




I didn't think so.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Do you have proof that young people are more racist than old people?

i didn't think so.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




I didn't make that claim, you illogical fool.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> I didn't make that claim, you illogical fool.



It sounds like we are in agreement again.

Do you have a point other than just refuting everything I say?  If that's your point then you win.

If you disagree with me then do it already.  Give us your opposing point of view.  If all you are going to do is say that I am wrong no matter what I say then I am not playing with you anymore.  That isn't any fun.

I am seeing that we agree with each other yet you are oddly hostile towards me.  Can you explain your ridiculous and nonsensical behavior?

I say that old people are more racist than young people.  You say that I am wrong.

The opposite of that is that young people are more racist than old people.  You say that I am wrong again.

What the hell is wrong with you?  Do you have rabies?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> The opposite of that is that young people are more racist than old people.  ...




And you admit you can't prove it. Are you allergic to logic or something?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2015)

The Sides Are Forming For The Coming Civil War. Militia News


Im glad Im not on the side defending themselves with slingshot animals!!!


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> And you admit you can't prove it. Are you allergic to logic or something?



I am willing to logically analyze anything that you have said.

So far this is what I have.

"You are wrong."
"I never said that."
"You are wrong."
"I never said that."
"You are super wrong."
"You are an idiot."

Give me some meat.  Those are nothing but empty insults.  How am I suppose to apply logic to things that you never said?

What is your claim?  If you don't have one then just shut up.  If you have a claim then we can discuss it.  Otherwise we can just go round and round with insults.  I'm game if that is how you would like to spend your evening.

I honestly think that you have nothing at all to say.  You probably don't even remember what we are talking about.  You are just disagreeing with me for your own entertainment.  Is it really all that fun?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> And you admit you can't prove it.



You weren't willing to prove that young people are more racist than old people.  I wasn't willing to prove that old people are more racist than young people.

I guess that makes it a wash.  I'll just agree that your environment is probably different than mine.  Where I live old people are more racist than young people.  It might be different where you live.  I have no idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> How am I suppose to apply logic to things that you never said?....




Start by trying to apply it to what YOU say.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> You weren't willing to prove that young people are more racist than old people. ...




That was never my claim to support, you moron. Seriously, do you even know what logic is?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Where I live old people are more racist than young people. ....




Again, you can't prove that.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



How much did you pay?  Let me guess.  You work for the government.  Lol


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > How am I suppose to apply logic to things that you never said?....
> ...



Empty insults


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't willing to prove that young people are more racist than old people. ...
> ...



Empty insults


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




Good advice.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Where I live old people are more racist than young people. ....
> ...



Empty insults.  You have nothing to say.  You win!!!

Here is your prize.......................................................................................................................







Absolutely nothing! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




Answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...



A fact.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't willing to prove that young people are more racist than old people. ...
> ...



Yes


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Answer the question.



I answered your question.  Here is my question for you:

Do you have a point?

Just answer it at your leisure.  Take your time.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2015)

Naïve meathead intellectuals.........think somehow that thousands of years of civil discontent/political division leading to civil war all over the globe........somehow can never happen here!! Like 50% of the country will march right over the cliff with the social engineering lefty k00ks who look to smash traditional culture.I'll take my chances on my side.........the side with principles, non-limpwristers and lots and lots of firearms.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2015)

*Scenario A.*



1. Ten million of us march on Washington DC and peacefully invade and take over Congress. We demand a total resignation of everyone in Congress. We literally shutdown the federal government as we know it by the sheer mass of ten million of us.

2. Ten million of us all stop paying taxes at the same time. We opt out of the system and bring the government to its financial knees while at the same time demanding that all current politicians resign.

3. Only people who take a pledge to never allow the government to spend more than it takes in (except in times of declared war) will be allowed to fill the now empty seats in Congress. They must also pledge to run our government according to what the Constitution says.

4. The Federal Reserve will be fully audited and made to operate in the open.

*Scenario B.*



1. A number of states opt out of the system. A good example would be Governor Perry of Texas telling the Federal Government that Texas will no longer be accepting any funds from the Federal Government and will no longer be sending any funds to the Federal Government. The residents of Texas will no longer pay income taxes to the Federal Government and Texas will operate as an independent Republic.

2. Other states such as Alaska, Montana, Idaho, North Dakota and more do the same. These new “Republics” form a consortium of Free States and trade with each other as well as encourage free enterprise to prosper by having no corporate income taxes.

3. Citizens of the United States are free to move to any of these new Free states and opt out of Washington DC’s control over their lives.




A New American Revolution When Will It Start How Will It Start Militia News


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




Then why won't you employ it?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Answer the question.
> ...





Yes, my point is that you made an insupportable claim. Since your original comments were based on said claim, the entire premise of your comments on this thread this thread is illegitimate.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 9, 2015)

Massive blog posts from angry citizens doesn't constitute a civil war.

Rebels give up their freedom, their reputation, their fortune, their lives, the lives of their family and much much more.  What is going on in the U.S.A. that is so bad that people would do that?

We have to buy health insurance.  Is that what is making them mad?
Gays are getting married.  Is that what is making them mad?
We have to wear seat belts.  Is that what is making them mad?
Mcdonalds doesn't serve breakfast 24 hours.  Is that what is making them mad?

Life can be pretty rough in the U.S.A..  All of those horrid injustices that we endure is inspiring many patriots to stand up and fight for what is right by making a post on facebook.  I'm not talking about a regular post.  I'm talking about one of those with a picture and words in bold print.  Pissed off Americans are pretty hostile.  Sometimes they even expand their aggression to twitter or use their email for chain letters.  Some rebels have even been known to start an online petition using their email. Some take it to a whole new level by buying their own website and using it against the United States government.  I know this is rough and the government has a hard time fighting these passionate rebels but we are still a long way from rebellion.

Things need to be so bad that people are willing to kill, die, go to jail, give all their assets to the cause and put their family's life at risk.  Trust me.  We are nowhere near civil war in the United States.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Trust me.  ....




Why should anyone trust you? Based on what?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

CallMeKush said:


> It never truly ended. Divided still to this day due to hate, intolerance, and the pursuit to stifle certain cultures - America is not yet made the leap to one nation, we're far from being united...






Of course we are a nation; one you apparently do not understand at all.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. writes "your desperate attempt to save face after your defense of Adolf Hitler" because I caught him defending Hitler.  Anybody can go back and see S.J. in praise of his hero.


Show the post where I defended Hitler, clown.  I already quoted your's and here it is again, Nazi.

JAKESTARKEY SAID: ↑
andaronjim cannot define socialism, fascism, communism, or capitalism in traditional terms.

The fascists were far right wing, nationalist, racist, totalitarian, anti-democratic, and sexist ~ which define andaronjim and his buddies well.

As far as guns and Hitler, the DMN said it best: "They assert that the first thing Hitler did upon taking power as German chancellor in 1933 was to ban private gun ownership and to launch a nationwide arms-seizure effort. Then come the Hitler quotes, such as this one: “The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to permit the conquered Eastern peoples to have arms. History teaches that all conquerors who have allowed their subject races to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by doing so.”

Hitler made that statement in 1942, not anytime even remotely close to his assumption of power. And he made the statement in reference to the people of countries he had conquered. *I’m not defending Hitler, but* the fact is, this is what conquerors do when they occupy a foreign land."

Hitler was alleged to have said it, supposedly heard by a person in a conversation. There is no corroboration.

Hitler would have been proud of Andaronjim. “The great mass of people… will more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one.”(Adolf Hitler)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup, we see S.J. defending his support of Hitler.  He got caught in his own lie.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, we see S.J. defending his support of Hitler.  He got caught in his own lie.


In other words, you can't find a quote of me defending Hitler but you'll keep repeating it anyway in the hopes that someone will take your word for it.  Another Hitler tactic.  I also noticed you didn't deny you are defending him in the quote I posted.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I will say this....why do you think Trump is getting such good numbers?




Because he blurts out whatever stupid thing comes into his mind.......and so many conservatives relate to stupid.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The Republican party will take Trump down before he gets too far......just watch.  They are putting up with him right now because they want to appear like the embrace everyone - truth is, they know he is just showing what the Republican party is all about.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 9, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



Haha, this is a funny thread. Back in the 1800s our federal government did not have nuclear weapons nor did they have an air force and apaches and transport helicopters. In other words they did not have the military that they have today. 

For anyone to think they can fight the federal government's military forces is so laughable, I just enjoy the entertainment out of it. Please, fire the first shot and call us back the next day if you survive your first day on the bttle field.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Guys, don't cheat on your wives.



Especially when they are on their deathbed......but rw'ers will try and find excuses for them.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> *What did Trump say that wasnt true?*




Seriously?  Wow!  You're just as dumb as Trump.....too bad you're not as rich as he is, then you wouldn't have to waste your time on here trying to defend your clowns.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

namvet said:


> a civil war is the only chance your country has to survive.




Yeah....cause all the red-neck, gun-loving crazies will end up in jail.......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Bulldog, you do realize that Newt Gingrich was already divorced from his wife, while he was fooling around?   The Gingrich Divorce Myth
> 
> 
> > *Q: Did Newt Gingrich ask his former wife to sign divorce papers on her deathbed?
> ...



He wasn't already divorced.....he was in the process of getting divorced, and he did visit her in the hospital with a list of things he wanted her to sign off on.
Still, that doesn't make him "husband of the year" having been married three times........  Bill Clinton has only been married to Hillary.

After being raised Lutheran and spending most of his adult life as a Southern Baptist, Gingrich converted to Roman Catholicism in 2009.* He has been married three times, with the first two marriages ending in affairs and divorce. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

You lied S.J., you got caught.  You can run but not hide.  You can lie but not succeed


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

> Bonzi said: ↑
> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?
> Click to expand...
> ...


  First off, when George Takai was asked about homosexual marriage, he replied that it wasnt about equal rights for homosexuals, but the destruction of the church and those who still oppose the immoral behavior of fudgepackers.  Cant want till ISIS shows their ugly faces in America and starts throwing those homosexual deviants off of buildings or cutting off their heads.  Then there will be cries from the left to help those poor souls, and We the People, who have been called homophobes will just sit back and watch. 
2nd.  Many of the military do not like what this homosexual muslim president is doing to America, and if there is a civil war, where illegals and liberals start destroying America, you can bet the military will go against the wishes of the president, even as he is removing the patriotic officers with more immoral ones.
3r.  Homosexual behavior is a choice, and without the constant push of the immoral behavior of the left(as shown in Rules for Radicals) eventually homosexuality would go away and that would be another group that wouldnt vote for liberals. Spoof news Ex-Lesbian Anne Heche Confesses That Ellen DeGeneres Caused Her To Go Back To Being Straight


> She decided then and there that she was leaving the world of lesbianites and going back to the land of the straights.


 If what you said was true, and you are born with homosexual behavior and it isnt a choice, then you cant choose to go straight.  But once again, with Lucifer as the leader of the liberals(Rules for Radicals) you can bet that EVIL is the reason for the worlds misfortunes that are happening with the leader of America the most EVIL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this....why do you think Trump is getting such good numbers?
> ...



   Says the idiot who supports a criminal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > *What did Trump say that wasnt true?*
> ...



  I notice you avoided the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Cant want till ISIS shows their ugly faces in America and starts throwing those homosexual deviants off of buildings or cutting off their heads.  Then there will be cries from the left to help those poor souls, and We the People, who have been called homophobes will just sit back and watch.
> 2nd.  Many of the military do not like what this homosexual muslim president is doing to America, and if there is a civil war, where illegals and liberals start destroying America, you can bet the military will go against the wishes of the president




You need to relax a little bit, androgynousjim.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

http://abc7chicago.com/news/isis-present-in-all-50-states-fbi-director-says/534732/


> The ABC7 I-Team looked into ISIS terrorists in the United States- not just a smattering of potentially violent radicals, but terrorists present in Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin, Michigan and all 50 states.
> In less than two years, ISIS has gone from a terror start-up overseas to what FBI Director James Comey calls a "chaotic spider web" in the US, with young Muslim men being radicalized in Illinois and the 49 other states.


  I am not worried as i am not a fudgepacker.  Also i am well prepared for the uprising, while many on the left will be caught like Michael Jackson, with their pants down.  Once the homosexual are taken care of by ISIS, then the women are going to be enslaved and the children raped in the name of Allah.  But your El Presidente will just continue to appease the muslims even surrendering the White House or is that the Rainbow House to Al Qaida.  As typical of a weenie sissy boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

Put down the 'shine and go sleep it off, androgynousjim.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

Cant debate over ISIS , Unkotare, you worthless air breather.  With all of you liberals claiming CO2 as the death of us all, why dont you take the first step and remove yourself from society making the Earth 1 person less which would lower the CO2 count?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> you worthless air breather. ...




?????????????

Is that an insult? You don't breathe air? I guess oxygen deprivation would explain some of your batshit crazy posts. 

Take a deep breath and calm down, androgynousjim.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> With all of you liberals claiming ....


 

If you want to practice your insanity on a liberal, go find one. You are barking up the wrong tree, androgynousjim.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

Instead of just insulting me, Rules for Radicals #13 please show what BATSHIT crazy posts i have put up?  Was it the ABC7 ISIS in 50 states report?  Or how ISIS is throwing homosexuals off the roofs of tall buildings?  Or could it be that since you are a fudgepacking liberal , all you can do is be BIGOTTED towards me?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

If you're looking for a liberal look elsewhere, androgynousjim. The 'shine is erasing your sparse brain cells at an alarming rate.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> please show what BATSHIT crazy posts i have put up?




How about the part where you predict a civil war wherein the military overthrows the government? How about your paranoid fantasies about being ready for some imaginary "uprising"? 

Like I said, calm the fuck down, androgynousjim.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

Where did i say the military overthrows the government you lying sack of shit.  Maybe you better go back to pre-school and learn how to read.  I said "2nd. Many of the military do not like what this homosexual muslim president is doing to America, and if there is a civil war, where illegals and liberals start destroying America, you can bet the military will go against the wishes of the president, even as he is removing the patriotic officers with more immoral ones. [/quote] When the military is given an unlawful order, they do not have to obey it.  Shame you are too stupid to understand this, probably because you sit in your mom's basement smoking dope , causing CO2, by using up electricity generated by coal fired powerplants.  If you want, we can continue to call each other names, i dont mind, i will use the Rules for Radicals right back at you.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Where did i say the military overthrows the government you lying sack of shit.  Maybe you better go back to pre-school and learn how to read.  I said "2nd. Many of the military do not like what this homosexual muslim president is doing to America, and if there is a civil war, where illegals and liberals start destroying America, you can bet the military will go against the wishes of the president, even as he is removing the patriotic officers with more immoral ones.


 When the military is given an unlawful order, they do not have to obey it.  Shame you are too stupid to understand this, probably because you sit in your mom's basement smoking dope , causing CO2, by using up electricity generated by coal fired powerplants.  If you want, we can continue to call each other names, i dont mind, i will use the Rules for Radicals right back at you.[/QUOTE]

You know what? I just want you guys to start the war. I can't wait to see another Ruby Ridge or Waco type siege against your own property by the feds. If you are so itching to fight the feds, just gather your army, pretend it's 1861, start your civil war and watch as the police and national guard (if required) attack you and incinerate your house.

I just love it when gun nuts talk about taking on the fed in a gun battle. You guys watch too many movies I suppose. So go on, I will watch you on CNN live as you get hit by ATF snipers' bullets.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

I also find it funny to hear time and again that right wing NRA member gun nuts think they need their guns to fight the totalitarian US government's gigantic military forces. LOL LOL LOL! 

This is the most hilarious thing I keep hearing over and over again. I enjoy the entertainment of it all.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



I think it's a strong possibility.

The civil war started by states refusing to abide by Federal mandates. The states are seemingly doing this now. The blue states on sanctuary policies and the red states on social issues. 

If the states continue to defy the fed, the fed could assert their will. The states could respond.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



Instead of posting hollow threats on an internet forum, I would like to see RWers begin their war against fed government ASAP. If you guys are itching for a fight then begin one. Throw the first punch and see what happens to you. Go for it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

LA Times


> The battle lines are hardening in Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy's so-called range war against the federal government over his right to graze cattle on public lands.


 When over 150,000,000 people stand up against 100,000 liberal war mongers, the only way this DICTATOR can do anything is to push the nuke button.  Otherwise when 1/2 of America shows up in Washington DC armed and ready for bear, those little weenie pussies will head to their bunkers, hoping they can get off the sinking ship while the rest of US have to clean up the mess.  Only they dont realize that in their bunkers, we know where their intakes are and when we cover them, soon they will starve for oxygen and come up for air.  Once again, those that have Obama/Biden or Vote the Vagina bumperstickers on their cars will be mistaken for ISIS sympathizers.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> LA Times
> 
> 
> > The battle lines are hardening in Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy's so-called range war against the federal government over his right to graze cattle on public lands.
> ...



I am inviting the RW gun nut cons to begin their fight. I dare you. Go ahead and begin your war. I've heard enough BS fromf you hollow braggarts for now. Dust off your weapons, load the ammo, buy all your water, batteries, gas, armor, knives, generators, sandbags, first aid kits, spare cell phones, communication devices, backpacks, bikes, trucks, spare weapons, packaged ready to eat meals.

Get battle ready and fight the government. Go for it. The government is waiting to hear from you. So am I. Go young man, go fight the US government. Fire the first shots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LA Times
> ...



  You're a real ignoranus if you think thats how it's going to kick off.....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LA Times
> ...


 I wonder how you will feel when the stock market crashes and there are uprising in the cities, like Baltimore, Ferguson, and NYC?  You seem to be frothing at the mouth in the hope you see Americans die.  Shame i served in the military to protects shitheads like you.  I am definately ashamed of how my country has been fundamentally transformed into a 3rd world dictatorship.  Cant wait till you liberals find out how you will all be equal, equally poor and equally miserable.  HOW IS THAT HOPE AND CHANGE WORKING OUT FOR YA?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Where did i say the military overthrows the government ....




Here: "...if there is a civil war, where illegals and liberals start destroying America, you can bet the military will go against the wishes of the president..."


----------



## August West (Jul 10, 2015)

Hope and change has been great! It`s been a while since we`ve lied our way into a war hasn`t it? No longer losing 745,000 jobs a month like we did during Gomer`s last 5 months is a nice change too and if the DOW loses 10,000 points today it will still be higher than it was when Obama kicked your ass in 2008.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Where did i say the military overthrows the government ....
> ...


 President is not the government. You didnt know that? He is 1 part of the government out of 3 parts. He took an oath the defend the constitution not shred it, to protect citizens of the U.S. yet just recently "HE" allowed an illegal immigrant multiple felon kill a young woman who was pregnent. If the president once again give an unlawful order the military does not have to follow what he said, that is not overthrowing the government.  Get out of the basement , get detox for 6 months, and maybe you can understand how the federal government works.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



All I can tell you is I am thoroughly enjoying the RW butt hurt over the past 7 years and especially over the past three weeks.

I urge you to begin your civil war against the government. And please don't call 911 if you get hit by the bullets. Our hospitals are not going to treat you for your foolishness. You begin the war, you pay for it yourself including your own surgeries when the ATF snipers hit you in your throat. You won't be able to eat any ways so I suggest buy some liquid soups and ice cream to keep you alive for the next 3 days after which time you will most likely be dead any ways. Good luck.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

August West said:


> Hope and change has been great! It`s been a while since we`ve lied our way into a war hasn`t it? No longer losing 745,000 jobs a month like we did during Gomer`s last 5 months is a nice change too and if the DOW loses 10,000 points today it will still be higher than it was when Obama kicked your ass in 2008.





> These excerpts from the hearings show the "willful blindness" and corruption that went into the Democrats continual support for these two criminal enterprises, and the efforts made by the Republicans to clean up what everyone knew was coming .


 By the way, the reason for the crash of 2007 was because Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, and Maxine Waters used the race card to not put a halt to the problems of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, which you morons keep overlooking.  Now that Obama has been the golfer in chief for 6 1/2 years now, you wont blame him for all the misery HE has forced upon you.    Such stupid people who vote Dumbocrat.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh and the reason why we arent in a war at the moment is that ISIS even though in our country, is still waiting to rise up and start beheading all the homosexual in this country.  But they are doing a bang up job under the muslim homosexual dictator and his trangender partner who reside in the the rainbow house.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> When the military is given an unlawful order, they do not have to obey it.



We had an in depth discussion about this in another thread about a month back.  Anybody who has ever served in the U.S. military knows that you have to follow all orders.  If the orders are illegal you still have to follow them and then afterwards you file charges against the offending party.

The military cannot operate if every soldier is allowed to play momentary lawyer.  There is a procedure for unlawful orders.  Disobedience is not an option.  Maybe you should serve in the military.  You would understand this culture.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




Wow, I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Oh and the reason why we arent in a war at the moment is that ISIS even though in our country, is still waiting to rise up and start beheading all the homosexual in this country.  But they are doing a bang up job under the muslim homosexual dictator and his trangender partner who reside in the the rainbow house.




Everyone can see you there in your closet, androgynousjim.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > When the military is given an unlawful order, they do not have to obey it.
> ...




   Not according to this guy.
To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders

 And that really didnt work in the Nuremberg trial.
If you knowingly follow an unlawful order you will be prosecuted.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


Black members of the military will gladly follow his orders if those orders are to shoot white people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...



   You may be right about that.. Although there'd probably be some white guys in the military that would take offense.
    And of course there are plenty white civilians that I know damn well would take offense.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I see......you are seriously thinking that what Trump said is true! OMG! I guess I was right, you are just as dumb as Trump, if you believe what he said, and have been watching Faux News way too often.

*Let's see if you are able to counter, *after I give you the information that you could have Googled yourself instead of asking your stupid question which the answer is obvious to the most casual observer.

*I expect links or will surmise that you had no proof to back your stupid belief that what Trump said was true.*

Trump:
"the worst elements in Mexico are being pushed into the United States by the Mexican government." "The*Mexican Government is forcing *their most unwanted people into the United States." 

There is no proof that Mexico is pushing let alone "forcing" anyone into the United States...As a matter of fact....Mexico has been trying to restrict its people from coming to the US, *so that's a lie*.

*If you still think that what Trump said is true, please post a link proving it.*  And the majority that come are not *the worst element*, just poor, and poor doesn't translate to "worse", we have plenty of criminals in the US that are rich.

Wiki:
the Mexican government attempted to restrict its citizens leaving for work in the United States.

Trump:
"Likewise, tremendous infectious disease is pouring across the border. The United States has become a dumping ground for Mexico and, in fact, for many other parts of the world."  


Tremendous infectious disease pouring across the border?  This is laughable, considering some of the countries where these immigrants are coming from have better vaccination rates than the US states they're coming to.  I wonder why Trump would hire these infected people to work at his luxury hotel? Hmm, I guess that's a lie, too.

The _infectious disease is pouring across the border_ bit is pure *xenophobic drivel*; as we already discussed, *many of these migrants are coming from countries with better vaccination rates than the American states *they're fleeing to. It's *a myth perpetrated in racist circles* that, funny how these things work, Donald Trump just happened to stumble upon too. Perhaps because *he's been on Fox News so often.*
Donald Trump Infectious disease is pouring across the border 

Meanwhile, *the Washington Post has some nice interviews with the undocumented and documented immigrants who are currently working on Trump's new luxury hotel.* They are, needless to say, unimpressed with their overlord.
Donald Trump Infectious disease is pouring across the border 

Trump:
"What can be simpler or more accurately stated? *The Mexican Government is forcing *their most unwanted people into the United States. They are, *in many cases*, criminals, drug dealers, rapists, etc."

*Please post a link showing that many immigrants have turned out to be criminals, drug dealers, rapists, etc.,*
Hmmm, that's another lie.  As a matter of fact, these Mexican workers are willing to do jobs that Americans aren't willing to do for the money the employers are willing to pay.


There is one place and one category of work in which the "jobs Americans will not do" mantra appears to be close to true —the salad bowl of California. Tim Chelling, the communications director for the Western Growers Association, a cooperative of big farm operators, said that last winter growers in California's Imperial Valley needed 300 workers to harvest lettuce and broccoli.

They went to the local unemployment office, he said, and posted a notice seeking workers, who would be paid about $9 an hour and receive bare-bones health insurance. "Apparently *one guy showed up,* and he didn't last through the first morning," Mr. Chelling said. *All the jobs went to Mexican laborers, most of them probably illegal, he said.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/02/weekinreview/02broder.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

I'll wait.


Donald Trump s epic statement on Mexico - Business Insider


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Would you care to elaborate, or are you just bloviating again?

Why else would a dumb person like you be defending him?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




You're as much of an idiot as he is.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2015)

God do I hope so....may it occur soon!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...



Have you gone mental?  Your comments sure seem like you have.....otherwise, post a link backing your most absurd comment so far!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


STFU scat boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



   Why do you bring up a bunch of shit that has already been proven to be wrong?
You fucken liberals do this shit constantly,you're proven wrong and then a week later you trot out the same old bullshit.
    Just fucken stop.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Keep your idiotic racist fantasies to yourself, weakling.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Everybody knows his black sycophantic army will do whatever he tells them.  Don't act like you don't, fuckwad.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...



Hey look everybody, another race baiter here.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


FU, scat boy.  Everyone knows you're a troll.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I urge you to take on US military forces. Please start your war soon, I can't wait.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Don't like hearing the truth, do you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Everyone knows you're a troll.




Everyone knows you're an idiotic racist coward.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Starting it would be murder, that's something the left does.  We'll wait until you start it, then we can finish it with a clear conscience (something you don't have).


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...






S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are mental.......can you prove what you just said?  I'm not black.......and, the voices in your head is not proof......dickwad.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Hahahaha, no the left is not going to start any war. Left doesn't threaten the US government nor do they threaten the rightards. The only calls for war are coming from stupid brainless butthurt moron rightards who are pissed off at Obama and the SCOTUS. By the way, Obama had nothing to do with GM. It was purely two private parties disputing about whether they have the right to marry same gender person.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What exactly do you mean has been proven wrong?  I have given links.........show the opposite or admit you know jack shit.


> You fucken liberals do this shit constantly,you're proven wrong and then a week later you trot out the same old bullshit.
> Just fucken stop.....



What I see here is you trying to avoid countering what you can't.  Just point to the post/thread/link where what I said has been proven wrong.....you can't because you are just blowing shit out of your mouth.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Nothing new......defeated rwnj's don't have anything left.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



  Nope..not going to write a novel dispelling all your bullshit when it's been done dozens of times already.
  You fools keep posting the same old crap,just like you did with Tray dirt nap Martin.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


*Bwahahaha....you know you can't, so you have pussied out.
*


> You fools keep posting the same old crap,just like you did with Tray dirt nap Martin.


You're the freaking fool.....your big mouth makes statements your brain can't provide facts for........and changing the subject doesn't work with me......either provide proof that Trump didn't lie or STFU, liar.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



   Liberals....illegals arent committing crimes!!!!
Mayors of mexican border towns...stop deporting mexican criminals to our towns,they're creating crime problems.
  You fuckers have to be the biggest morons on the planet.
 It's like arguing with a three year old.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

I could continue debunking your bullshit,but why bother,you're just going to post the same crap next week.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


I don't have to prove shit to you.  You can stay in denial all you want and you can spew your propaganda all you want.  You're a hack and a sycophant and I don't value your opinion anyway, nor do I give a shit what color you are.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


Your posts indicate you are a blood thirsty sycophant who wants to see people slaughtered.  You're a sicko, pal.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Still ducking my demand, aren't you?  You are like Trump........blowing smoke...too bad you're not rich like him.

They're not "all" coming from Mexico, dumbass.  And, Trump insinuated "all" immigrants........elaborate much, moron?

You've just proved that you and your conservative peers are the biggest morons in the universe.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I could continue debunking your bullshit,but why bother,you're just going to post the same crap next week.




You haven't even started dumbass........you were so adamant that I answer your stupid question.....and now you can't provide any proof of your belief.....bwahahaha....typical moronic conservative that believes Faux News tells the truth all the time........


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You've mistaken me. No, I am not a gun nut rightard racist Obama hating paranoid republican.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I don't have to prove shit to you.




Because you can't.  You make absurd comments that only someone in a mental institution could come up with.....just take your meds before you blow up.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



FYI dickwad......Bonzi started the thread and he's a conservative, like you.....so, when are you going to start your civil war....or do you consider your bullshit on this thread your war?  Bwahahaha!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



  I dont give a fuck if they're from Timbuktu,they are criminal illegal aliens.
And no they arent deporting Salvadorans to mexico you fucken idiot.


----------



## Camp (Jul 10, 2015)

Federal troops won't have to go far to put down the rebellion. Yankee forts and bases are all over the south. The National Guard will get federalized too. Most of the rebels will be taken out by local law enforcement helped by federal law enforcement agencies. 
Talk of a civil war are just the mutterings of potential future terrorist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Camp said:


> Federal troops won't have to go far to put down the rebellion. Yankee forts and bases are all over the south. The National Guard will get federalized too. Most of the rebels will be taken out by local law enforcement helped by federal law enforcement agencies.
> Talk of a civil war are just the mutterings of potential future terrorist.



   Still not how it'll get kicked off.
It'll start with everyday Americans saying no more.
    Possibly they'll just stop paying taxes in protest and the feds will come in with guns which of course wont sit well with the people who make this country run with their tax dollars...and boom,the SHTF.
    Or it may be when the economy collapses(which is coming)and the welfare checks stop and the recipients decide to take it out on the productive people..in other words the makers,and of course the makers are going to protect themselves....bam,the SHTF.
  I dont plan on being anywhere near a major city when it happens,hell I might not even be in the country.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

For the rightards who are talking about fighting the federal government, why haven't you joined the Taliban or the ISIS? You and they have the same goals. You are all gun nuts, religious and you hate the US government. Shouldn't you be working with ISIS/Taliban as a team?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You may not give a fuck, but you claimed Trump wasn't lying.....so suck it up and admit it, wooz.

And, not all deportees are criminals.....you twisted right-wing nut job idiot.....eat your words, pussy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Federal troops won't have to go far to put down the rebellion. Yankee forts and bases are all over the south. The National Guard will get federalized too. Most of the rebels will be taken out by local law enforcement helped by federal law enforcement agencies.
> ...



Another Mental case........geez, no wonder the Republican party is shrinking.......too many conservatives not getting enough oxygen in their brain!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



  He's not lying. And yes mexico does encourage illegal immigration,how else do you explain the booklets it printed on how to job the American immigration system?
And if they're here illegally they are criminals you dumb ass. Next you're going to tell me the beaner that killed Kathryn Steinle was a saint.
   Maybe you should go and have a talk with those mayors in mexico and inform them they wrong about the criminals being deported into their cities. I'm sure it's just some kind of misunderstanding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




 Aaaahh...so you think we can just continue to spend money and nothings going to happen?
   I hope you live in a city with a large ghetto population...because you deserve it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d05646r.pdf


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You didn't read my post. When the fed mandates something and the State gov refuses to obey it, then the fed has a choice. Enforce it by the use of force or ignore it.

A civil war is not going start by any separatist group or militia. It will come from individual state governments defying the fed.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



OK you pussies do what you want to do. Like you rejected Medicaid and let Obama keep your money. If you people are going to be so stupid as to let Obama keep your money (Haha, let your rival keep the money) haha, by all means Obama is laughing at you. Do it often. Send a check to Obama on a monthly basis. Haha.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


No, you're a pussy who likes to sit on the sidelines and instigates in the hopes of seeing someone killed.  Like I said, you're a sicko.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


See post #499, and try to pay attention next time.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> For the rightards who are talking about fighting the federal government, why haven't you joined the Taliban or the ISIS? You and they have the same goals. You are all gun nuts, religious and you hate the US government. Shouldn't you be working with ISIS/Taliban as a team?


For the libtards who can't read, we don't intend to start any war.  We know the left will do that, we'll just finish it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> He's not lying. And yes mexico does encourage illegal immigration,how else do you explain the booklets it printed on how to job the American immigration system?



Can you post a link?  Do you know how to post a link?


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



LOL, if demanding equal rights for gays and health insurance for everyone is "instigating" then I plead guilty.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > For the rightards who are talking about fighting the federal government, why haven't you joined the Taliban or the ISIS? You and they have the same goals. You are all gun nuts, religious and you hate the US government. Shouldn't you be working with ISIS/Taliban as a team?
> ...



If you think left will start the war, then you should prepare your bunkers and make all preparations for the upcoming war.

So what you should begin with is quit your jobs, leave your family alone and stay by your house with your weapons ready to fire at any moment. Remember, quit your job first and spend all your money to buy weapons and emergency supplies.

The left is coming to gitchu!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > For the rightards who are talking about fighting the federal government, why haven't you joined the Taliban or the ISIS? You and they have the same goals. You are all gun nuts, religious and you hate the US government. Shouldn't you be working with ISIS/Taliban as a team?
> ...



The only ones that can't read are the angry butt hurt right-wing nuts like you.......you just like to talk civil war, but like your Confederate heroes....if there was one, you'd lose.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


You're not very intelligent and you're not very good at diversion.  You've been jerking off to the prospect of government troops firing on American citizens throughout this entire thread.  Anyone reading the thread can see it.  You are a blood thirsty little war monger, only you want the government to do all the shooting for you, coward.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You expect me to read the whole thing?  Point out where it says that Mexico is forcing them here.......I dare you.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't know who is more immature, "World Savior" (childish name) or "Mertex" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to be).


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And if they're here illegally they are criminals you dumb ass.


And why is Trump hiring them for his luxury hotel if they are criminals, moron?



> Next you're going to tell me the beaner that killed Kathryn Steinle was a saint.



One isolated case, idiot.  And he was deported 5 times.  You are as dumb as Trump.


> Maybe you should go and have a talk with those mayors in mexico and inform them they wrong about the criminals being deported into their cities. I'm sure it's just some kind of misunderstanding.



Just admit that you and Trump don't know jackshit....that he makes up bullshit and you swallow it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I don't know who is more immature, "World Savior" (childish name) or "Mertex" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to be).



You are, dickwad....you make absurd and bizarre statements....you need to be institutionalized.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I did see post #499, and all it says it you accusing the left of being murderers.....what the hell does that have with you getting your panties in a wad and talking civil war?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Apparently you are incapable of reading the entire post.  I'm not suprised, however, being that you walk in lockstep (or goosestep) with Obama and you're not programmed to hear anything other than the talking points that have been uploaded to your weak little brain.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Well, to clarify it for you.....we're (lefties) are not the ones stocking up on guns, bragging about the 2nd Amendment and how it is meant for one to defend themselves against the government....it's you Teabags that are doing it.......so quit trying to play dodge ball and own up to it....if any civil war is started it will be by you butt hurt, gun-toting crazies.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


No, you're relying on the government to do your killing for you.  You are all sick bastards as well as cowards.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



So, you do your own killing?  You dumbwad...you just admitted you do your own killing....confused and retarded...that's what you are.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You read me wrong. I do not want any war. Only the rightards are threatening the war. So I asked them every step of the way, don't talk. Take actions. If you believe that you can take on the government, then by all means, I am not going to stop you. 

I want to watch you guys on live TV in the evening as you battle our brave cops and ATF. Warn me in advance, I need to buy my groceries including chips, drinks and popcorn to last me throughout the evening to watch this drama as it unfolds on TV. It will be far more entertaining than the superbowl or the oscars.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I don't know who is more immature, "World Savior" (childish name) or "Mertex" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to be).



Again, your SCOTUS BUTT HURT is showing. Apply some pain reliever now, take two and call me in the morning. ;-)


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You'd better sign off before you make an even bigger fool out of yourself, substance abuser.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


Thank you for verifying what I said, war monger.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who is more immature, "World Savior" (childish name) or "Mertex" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to be).
> ...


Thank you again for verifying what I said in #535.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Again, I am not a war monger. I want a peaceful life. However, for those of you on the right who are brandishing their weapons every stp of the way, I dare you - yes, dare you - to use them and fight our federal forces including the cops and the ATF.

I do not want war. I will never fight any war. I am against it 100% of the time. I am just asking you to stop talking and start doing....the war.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are welcome. If I can do anything else for you, don't hesitate to ask. Press "this" button and I will send someone to your bed to look after you. Thanks for your business.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You're the fool.......you claim we are the murderers, then you say we let the government do our killing for us....and call us cowards....do you even know what you post?  Retard.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


Too late to back peddle now, asshole.  You've been lusting after a violent confrontation with your constant "I dare you to start a war" bullshit childish remarks throughout the entire thread as well as other threads.  You're a coward who wants Big Brother to kill your fellow citizens.  Your posts prove it, you blood thirst little punk.  However, I DO believe you when you say "you will never fight in any war".  That's because you're a coward.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I know you think the government is on your side because you support Obama.  What you don't know is that he couldn't give a shit about you, regardless of your loyalty to him.  You are one big fucking sucker.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



LOL, I didn't buy the weapons when Obama was elected. You did. If you hate our government so much and want to start a war, then why don't you do it? Your ancestors did exactly that in the 1800s when my ancestors said you can't own slaves. So please, I can't wait for you to do the same thing again. Please start the war. Government forces are ready for you. Make sure your wife and kids are not around when you start. I don't want them to suffer your fate.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 10, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



I think we are precipitously close to, not a Civil War, but a second Revolutionary War, in which the people try to take back the power that has been leached by the government. 

Will there be a flash point to set it in motion?? Maybe - maybe not. 

But, one thing is clear ... the emotional ingredients are definitely there.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 10, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


And once again you prove me right.  You're a cowardly little punk who wants to see the government kill other Americans because you don't have the courage to do it yourself.  You are a worthless POS.  Keep posting your hate, war monger.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I personally do not want a war. I do not kill people. I hate wars. I never threatened any wars. Not guilty, your honor.

What I am asking is for you to start the war because you hate the government and hate our SCOTUS. So I am asking you to fire the first shot now instead of just talking about it like an idiot. The government will combat with you, not with me. I like our government, they're very nice people for the most part. Not all, some government officials are assholes. But I am OK with most of our government. Really, I don't mind most gov officials. 

Start the FKING war. I want to see some entertainment on my TV.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I'm not you, idiot.....who sent your whole paycheck to Sarah Palin cause you wanted her to be your next President.....idiot.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...



You're talking to a mental patient.  First he calls you a war monger....then he calls you a coward and says you want the government to do the killing for you.....talk about retarded....he's so SCOTUS butt hurt and stinging that he's loser's flag was brought down...he's just spewing bullshit now.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


Keep digging, fuckwad.  First you say you hate war, then you say you hope somebody starts one so you can watch the government slaughter them.  Yeah, keep talking, moron, so everyone can see you for the blood thirsty war monger you are.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I don't get a paycheck.  I'm self-employed.  Something you'll never be because you're too stupid to run a business (or hold down a job for that matter).  And the fact that you brought up Sarah Palin shows you have no argument.  She's been irrelevant for several years now (as you have always been).


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I recommended him the following remedy for his scotus butt hurt.

1. Apply some pain killer cream
2. Take two pain killer pills
3. Sleep comfortably for the night
4. Call me in the morning

I think this treatment should get him through the night. Any further complications and we are looking at a minor surgery for him. I hope he has Obamacare to cover his treatment. 

I never knew SCOTUS BUTT HURT could be so painful. Damn!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Of course you don't get a paycheck......it's called a Welfare Check, what you get....and you're too retarded to realize that you are in a home....you don't run it, you just think you do....and Sarah Palin is irrelevant, but you know you still look for her to speak, so you can swallow her bullshit, drooler.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yes I hate the war if it involves me. I still like to see other people fighting wars.

Let me clarify this for you. I like to see Taliban getting blown into pieces as long as no innocent bystanders are hurt. This does not mean I asked Taliban and US to fight the war. I never wanted these wars to happen.

But if some Taliban wants to fight NATO and US forces, then I want to see them on TV. I said I am not going to fight the wars myself, meaning I won't initiate the wars. If a war is launched upon me only then I will defend myself.

Cons are looking to start the war, not me. So I said to you, start it now instead of trolling on this forum. 

There's a difference.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

There's not going to be any civil war. As who is going to fight it? Not SJ and his ilk. Look at the elaborate, convuluted lengths he's going to to excuse why he WON'T fight.

And he's hardly alone. His kind know they don't have the numbers or the support for their actions. And they know they don't want to sacrifice personally for any of their rhetoric. Its always someone else that has no fight, someone else that has to bleed.

But never them.

And thus we have what we have now: vague, anonymous threats. Followed by the predictable and tedious monotony of jack shit.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> And once again you prove me right.  You're a cowardly little punk who wants to see the government kill other Americans because you don't have the courage to do it yourself.  You are a worthless POS.  Keep posting your hate, war monger.



And once again you are proven to be a fucking liar.  You believe that starting a war against the government is justified......*you are the war monger*....here's what you've said:



rightwinger said:


> So taking up arms against a local government is justified?





S.J. said:


> Against a corrupt government, yes.  That's what the second amendment was put there for, dumbass.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> There's not going to be any civil war. As who is going to fight it? Not SJ and his ilk. Look at the elaborate, convuluted lengths he's going to to excuse why he WON'T fight.
> 
> And he's hardly alone. His kind know they don't have the numbers or the support for their actions. And they know they don't want to sacrifice personally for any of their rhetoric. Its always someone else that has no fight, someone else that has to bleed.
> 
> ...


Hey fucktard.  Read my posts.  I never said I wouldn't fight it, I said I wouldn't START it.  I DID say I would FINISH IT.  Either you don't read before you post or you CAN'T read.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > And once again you prove me right.  You're a cowardly little punk who wants to see the government kill other Americans because you don't have the courage to do it yourself.  You are a worthless POS.  Keep posting your hate, war monger.
> ...



Wow. A warmonger and factually inaccurate. The 2nd amendment was put there for a well regulated militia. Regulated by the very government you insist it was meant to take up arms against.

Um, no. Take a long, hard look at how the founders dealt with the very insurrections that you insist the 2nd amendment was meant to facilitate. And how deep Washington put his boot up Shay's ass.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> There's not going to be any civil war. As who is going to fight it? Not SJ and his ilk. Look at the elaborate, convuluted lengths he's going to to excuse why he WON'T fight.
> 
> And he's hardly alone. His kind know they don't have the numbers or the support for their actions. And they know they don't want to sacrifice personally for any of their rhetoric. Its always someone else that has no fight, someone else that has to bleed.
> 
> ...



Yep. They 've been buying weapons ever since Obama was elected. They've been threatening wars for eternity. When asked to fire the first shots, all they come up with is excuses after excuses. LOL! SJ and his friends are just all talk, no action.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > There's not going to be any civil war. As who is going to fight it? Not SJ and his ilk. Look at the elaborate, convuluted lengths he's going to to excuse why he WON'T fight.
> ...




Retarded old fool......you've lost track of what you've said in your posts.....time to take a memory booster.

Alpha Focus promised to be a new kind of brain supplements, and our expert reviews have been blown away by its effectiveness. It has been *specifically designed to increase focus, supports healthy brain function and greatly boosts memory.*
Learn About The Best Brain Supplements Available


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Where does the second amendment say that the government should regulate militias?  Don't dodge the question either, fuckwad, provide documentation.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Then why can't you quote me saying what you claim I said?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > There's not going to be any civil war. As who is going to fight it? Not SJ and his ilk. Look at the elaborate, convuluted lengths he's going to to excuse why he WON'T fight.
> ...



Actually you said you'd take up arms against your local government. Without any caveat about them 'starting it'. 

And you're not doing a damn thing, chickenshit. Nothing but giving us excuses why you won't fight. And well you are cowards who lack the conviction to back their words with actions. As your lack of a backbone protects you from us. I mean, do you honestly think that you'd start killing our cops and soldiers in the name of your 'revolution'.....and the people could come out and _join you_? These are our brothers, our sons, our friends and neighbors that you'd be killing. 

News flash, dipshit: it wouldn't be a day before the very cops, firefighters and soldiers you were trying trying to kill would be the very folks you'd be begging protect you from the rest of the very well armed and well organized public. That simply would not put up with your shit. 

And you know this. Which is why its always an excuse for why you won't fight. Why you shouldn't have to. Remember that.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Really?  Post the quote then or STFU.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




The *Second Amendment* of the United States Constitution reads: "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Clearly you've never read the constitution:



> The Congress shall have Power To ...
> 
> To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;
> 
> ...



So the Federal Government gets to organize, arm, prescribe disciple, govern and call forth the Militia to execute the laws _that the Federal Government creates _and suppress insurrections. 
_
But the purpose of the militia was to overthrow the government?_

Laughing.....you're adorable, chickenshit. When you're finished rubbing one out to the newest issue of Guns n' Ammo, try picking up the constitution and actually reading it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




What an idiot.....S.J. thinks a bunch of old retired gun-toting red-necks is considered a well regulated militia.  Y'all loonies carrying guns will just be rounded up by the military and put in prison, or the looney bin....whatever is deemed appropriate.


The word "militia" has several meanings. It can be a body of citizens (no longer exclusively male) *enrolled for military service *where full time duty is required only in emergencies. The term also refers to the *eligible pool of citizens callable into military service.*
Meaning of the words in the Second Amendment


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I already did, dipsit.



rightwinger said:


> So taking up arms against a local government is justified?





S.J. said:


> Against a corrupt government, yes.  That's what the second amendment was put there for, dumbass.


And you quoted me doing it. So you can't even pretend that you don't know the exact quotes I'm referring to.

But now its nothing but excuses why you won't fight. You blinked, chickenshit. And revealed the lack of spine that keeps you gloriously safe from the rest of us.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



S.J.  You've be Pwned.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


And where does it say the government gets to dictate it?  Here's a clue.  It doesn't.  "The right of the PEOPLE to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed".  You posted it but you obviously don't understand it, moron.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Article 1, Section 8....where the Federal Government is empowered to govern and call forth the Militia to execute the laws _that the Federal Government creates _and suppress insurrections.

But the purpose of the Militia is to overthrow the government?

Laughing.....ask Shay how well that reasoning worked out for him. Or Washington what the founders thought of your adorable little theory.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Sorry pal, but you haven't quoted me saying I intended to start a war.  You're desperate to win an argument, an argument you don't even understand.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Who regulates militia? You and your mom? LOL. 

Who writes gun laws? Your grampa?

Who writes local ordinances? Your disgruntled ex wife?

No: The government regulates it all. There's some form of government somewhere that regulates and writes laws about weapons ownership and operations and proliferation.

Do I have to educate you rightards about everything from now on?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Can't you read?

*enrolled for military service 
eligible pool of citizens callable into military service.
*
What do you think "military" means?  Red-neck, racist,  old-fools with a passion?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


What part of "shall not be infringed" do you not understand?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Ahhh....look. Its trying to back pedal! Here's what I claimed you said:



			
				Skylar said:
			
		

> Actually you said you'd take up arms against your local government. Without any caveat about them 'starting it'.



And here's you saying it:



rightwinger said:


> So taking up arms against a local government is justified?





S.J. said:


> Against a corrupt government, yes.  That's what the second amendment was put there for, dumbass.



*And what do you do when your own words prove me right? *You deny them, denounce them, backpedal and offer us excuses.

_Like your ilk always do._ Remember that, chickenshit. As its exactly why there will be no civil war. You can't have a war with only one side. And you poor fucks can only man your army with excuses why you won't fight.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



What part of "military" do you not understand?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Laughing.....can I take it by your complete abandonment of any discussion of the purpose of the 2nd amendment, a well regulated Militia and the vast powers the Federal government was granted over the Militia....

.....that you recognize you didn't know what the fuck you were talking about?


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Here, this part. Let me explain.

Guns not allowed at airports, libraries, public buildings, courts, private businesses, private homes, schools, colleges, and many many many many more places around the country. 

Only a stupid fool thinks his right to gun ownership is unlimited and will not be infringed upon. Your right to gun ownership are severely regulated and restricted. Try waking up from your drug overdose and live in the real world.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


So where did I say I intend to start a war???  Post it, fucktard.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You said you'd take up arms against your local government. Without any caveat about them 'starting it'. Exactly as I said you did. And now you're trying to backpedal from your own words.

Sorry, chickenshit. But you don't even have a backbone about TALKING about your imaginary civil war, running from your own words the moment you are challenged. If you lack the spine to even stand by your anonymous bravado.....there's exactly zero chance you'll stand behind your words when your ass is on the line. 

Which is why there will be no civil war. And there's not a damn thing you or your ilk can do about it. As there isn't a spine among you.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why do you use the f word so often? Your quote was posted in an earlier post. You and your rightard friends have bought enough weapons over the past 7 years. You've been hinting at defying the SCOTUS. You want a revolution. All these words and actions indicate a desire to initiate some kind of confrontation with the government.

No military operators give exact plans and intentions prior to starting wars. Maybe you are planning to take subversive covert actions. Maybe you will sabotage us installations around the country. Maybe you will blow up some power plants, water supply, government buildings....as Tim McVeigh did. 

All this is an indication of your intent. That's all we can conclude and the government is watching you. NSA knows how to hack into your personal account and track you down. All your weapons are no good once the ATF snipers surround your house. Doesn't matter where you live, the ATF knows how to take a shot at you.

Try not to be so stupid as to think you can take on our fed military forces. Cops are not stupid. They are well prepared to take you on. You think you might overthrow out government. Fact is you will end up in your grave should you try to take on our government in a face to face combat.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



They want to convince *each other* that they want a revolution. That's the rub. Thi*s is theater for the sake of their fellow conservatives. Its consequence free bravado.*...like a little boy trying on his daddy's shoes at a family reunion with his parents, aunties and uncles clapping delightedly. 

 But when pressed individually on why they aren't actually backing their words with actions, when faced_ with actual consequence._.......then its nothing but excuses. They abandon their bravado, denounce their own words, and give you an endless river of hapless bullshit why they won't actually fight. 

SJ is a classic example.


----------



## World Savior (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Well said. I think SJ might have gone to bed for the night. I enjoyed debating with him though. Hope he comes back soon. ;-)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Either start shooting or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Skylar... Either start shooting or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You're the one with elaborate murder fantasies involving civil war, decapitating 'leftists' with their heads left on pikes or your insane 'responsibility to eradicate homosexuals'.

And none of that shit is gonna happen. As the only thing your ilk can man an army with is hapless excuses why you won't fight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > He's not lying. And yes mexico does encourage illegal immigration,how else do you explain the booklets it printed on how to job the American immigration system?
> ...



   It's been posted many times on this very message board.
I swear you liberals are dumb as stumps.
   This seems to happen constantly with you people. An issue will be discussed and two months later you have forgotten everything that was posted.
    Selective memory or stupidity?

Mexico Provides Guide to Illegal Immigration Fox News

  And another ...
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/06/w...l-for-illegal-migrants-upsets-some-in-us.html


 And here's one with our own government helping them..
Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they re in the country illegally Daily Mail Online


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



  Typical dodge from a vanquished liberal....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And if they're here illegally they are criminals you dumb ass.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

  The internet is a wonderful info source,maybe you should use it once and awhile.
     Because personally i'm getting tired of posting everything you morons ask for only to have you say it's to long to read,or you'll selectively forget all about it two weeks later.
    Your weak as attempts at defection getting tiresome as well.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> World Savior said:
> 
> 
> > For the rightards who are talking about fighting the federal government, why haven't you joined the Taliban or the ISIS? You and they have the same goals. You are all gun nuts, religious and you hate the US government. Shouldn't you be working with ISIS/Taliban as a team?
> ...



That guy doesn't listen, he is all wrapped up in the personal attacks and red herrings. The question was do you think a civil war is brewing. The question is not do you desire or want a civil war. 

I would hate to see a civil war and I don't think our differences warrant it. But do I see one potentially happening in the next 20 years, I see the defiance of state governments (both blue and red states) against the fed possibly leading to one. Depressions and large scale terrorist attacks help move it forward. I see civil war happening over the next 20 years at 3%.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 11, 2015)

This thread is incredibly ...I don't know...what's the word.. "faux"?

Like the topic is manufactured by someone interested in seeing the States be at odds.  Maybe someone who'd like "divide and conquer"?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Then why don't you shut up and *POST THE QUOTE*???


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

World Savior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Instead of going off on another fantasy about government troops killing Americans, why don't you post the quote you claim I made and claim has already been posted?  It should be easy, since you are so damn sure I said it.  Either post it or STFU.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > World Savior said:
> ...


You're exactly right.  They can't get anyone to say what they want to hear, so they just claim you said it.  They can't debate honestly.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> You said you'd take up arms against your local government. Without any caveat about them 'starting it'.



ROFLMNAO!

A Relativist coming to obscure the line on who's starting what...  . 

The Ideological Left is working day and night to ignite a civil war in this nation... and at this point they're incapable of doing a dam' thing but continue to do so.

When it comes... they'll have no choice but to succumb to what they started as they lack the means to finish it, except to run and at the end of their run, to just lay there and bleed out.  

As the only way it stops, is when there are no more Leftists to _eradicate._


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You are the ones that are stupid........claiming that everything Trump said was true....yet you can't provide any evidence of it.  First of all, Faux News is known to lie.  Where is a copy of the booklet so I can determine if what Faux News is telling you is even true?  They can say anything....like Trump, but can't back it up.



> And another ...
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/06/w...l-for-illegal-migrants-upsets-some-in-us.html


Did you even read the article....you're so stupid, you probably just read the first line.  *Reduce the loss of life.*...idiot, that's the goal.  Also...the article is dated 2005.......wasn't that when Doofus Bush was President?  Talk about stupidity.

Officials here say the small booklet, illustrated in comic-book style, *is not intended to encourage illegal immigration, but to reduce the loss of life.* Last year, more than 300 migrants died while crossing rivers and deserts to reach the United States.


And here's one with our own government helping them..
Shocking US government leaflet tells Mexican immigrants they can collect food stamp benefits without admitting they re in the country illegally Daily Mail Online[/QUOTE]

Yeah....the Daily Mail.....try something more credible.....like the NY Times, instead of your right-wing lie manufacturing media sources.

The *Daily* *Mail* is a British *daily* middle-market ... *The latter publication still consistently signs spoof right-wing rant articles*


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah...I figured you couldn't point to it because it is not there..........otherwise you would have highlighted, copied where it said it and posted it.....it's that easy.

Seems like you're the one that dodging here, liar.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  The internet is a wonderful info source,maybe you should use it once and awhile.
     Because personally i'm getting tired of posting everything you morons ask for only to have you say it's to long to read,or you'll selectively forget all about it two weeks later.
    Your weak as attempts at defection getting tiresome as well.[/QUOTE]


Yeah....like you with all the info I presented to you debunking what Trump said.......you're just going to hold on to your right-wing lie manufacturing sources and claim that you're tired of posting everything when you haven't really posted shit......I already debunked your claims that Mexico is forcing people over here.....a damn booklet (if it really exists) that is meant to help people stay alive, and you are wanting to hang on to that as verifying that doofus Trump saying Mexico is pushing people over here.

How about the diseased people?  Show me how many diseases have been caused by the immigrants......you can't, liar.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




I did, she did and you are still denying it.  Anyone can go back and see the post where you told Rightwinger that you felt justified to bear arms against the government.....but you are too stupid to realize that means the same as starting a war with the government.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You can deny it all you want.........the quote has been posted several times......here it is again....in red.....where you claim that taking up arms against a local government is justified......retard.



Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > And once again you prove me right.  You're a cowardly little punk who wants to see the government kill other Americans because you don't have the courage to do it yourself.  You are a worthless POS.  Keep posting your hate, war monger.
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The Ideological Left is working day and night to ignite a civil war in this nation... and at this point they're incapable of doing a dam' thing but continue to do so.




The only ones with their panties in a wad over *two SCOTUS decisions* and South Carolina finally agreeing that the Confederate flag needed to come down and brought it down along with the flag post,  are the right-wing nuts....so why would Liberals, who have just received three things they are happy about.....Same Sex Marriage, Obamacare and taking that loser flag down.....why would we want to start a war?

You and the two other morons are addled and confused.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > The Ideological Left is working day and night to ignite a civil war in this nation... and at this point they're incapable of doing a dam' thing but continue to do so.
> ...



Exactly. Why would we start a war? 

We won.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


So, where did I say I would initiate it, dickwad?  If that's all you have, you've just shot yourself in the foot and exposed yourself for the lying sack of shit everyone knows you are.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


YOU won't start shit, you're counting on the government to do it for you, just like everything else in your miserable life.  You jerk off while you fantasize about military troops executing American citizens.  You are a sick individual.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Says you, pretending you're me. I'm the one saying that *there will be no civil war. 

And you can quote me. 
*
See, the left has no reason to start a war. We won. We got the rulings we wanted, the president wanted. We've having celebrations at how things are going. Its your ilk that are disgruntled. Your ilk talking about the civil war. Your ilk that are talking about all the killing you're gonna do when it starts.

Um, its not starting. As you need two sides for a war. And the only army you can man are the excuses why you won't fight. As you've demonstrated for us elegantly. All this civil war babble is theater for OTHER conservatives. Consequence free bravado......like a little boy trying on his daddy's shoes and beating his chest.....with mommy, daddy, auntie and uncle clapping frantically.

But when you move out of your consequence free bubble in to the real world, where backing your words with actions costs you something? Then its nothing but hapless, sniveling excuses why you won't be doing a goddamn thing.

Which is exactly my point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah....the Daily Mail.....try something more credible.....like the NY Times, instead of your right-wing lie manufacturing media sources.

The *Daily* *Mail* is a British *daily* middle-market ... *The latter publication still consistently signs spoof right-wing rant articles*[/QUOTE]

   And here I thought you couldnt get anymore ignorant....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




 I provided you with info,dont blame me if you're too lazy to read it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > The Ideological Left is working day and night to ignite a civil war in this nation... and at this point they're incapable of doing a dam' thing but continue to do so.
> ...



Marriage is the Joining of One Man and One Woman.

But with that self evident truth aired... it's worth noting how silly you are in pointing out the two votes by the newly established Supreme Legislature and assigning BLAME for the rejection of everything ABOUT THAT to those who reject it.

ROFLMNAO!  

It doesn't GET any more _pitiful_ than _THAT!_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jul 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> YOU won't start shit, you're counting on the government to do it for you, just like everything else in your miserable life.  You jerk off while you fantasize about military troops executing American citizens.  You are a sick individual.



Says you... [/QUOTE]

ROFL!

Such BRILLIANCE!  

Now what form of energy would come to conclude that _"SAYS YOU!" _is a viable response, much less valid argument?

My guess is that such would be the consequence of a very dark energy.  One which serves no purpose beyond the destruction of the individual that it convinced that the reasoning common to a small child was well suited to discussions among adults, regarding the most significant issues relevant to their very species.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Such BRILLIANCE!



That's not even the complete sentence of my reply, let alone my reply. Here it is again:

_"Says you, pretending you're me. I'm the one saying that *there will be no civil war. "*_

Which is obvious a valid reply. And why you edited everything but the first two words of it. If your argument had merit, you woudln't need to 'creatively edit' my replies.



> My guess is that such would be the consequence of a very dark energy.  One which serves no purpose beyond the destruction of the individual that it convinced that the reasoning common to a small child was well suited to discussions among adults, regarding the most significant issues relevant to their very species.




You're the one calling for civil war. Not me. You're the one calling for the 'eradication of homosexuals'. Not me. You're the one offering us insane murder fantasies involving the decapitation of 'leftists' with their heads on pikes. Not me.

*And we're not doing any of those things. *Much like Obergefell, nothing you've predicted is actually going to occur. As you don't know what you're talking about. And mistake what you want to occur....with what the evidence suggests actually will.

That's how I was able to correctly predict the Obergefell ruling. And you were perfectly wrong. I used the available evidence. And you again doubled down on what you wanted. And ignored any evidence that contradicted you.

So how'd the Cherry Picking fallacy work out for you?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 11, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Or one man and one man. Or one woman and one woman. In 50 of 50 States.

Including your State, county and town, Keyes. Exactly as I told you it as going to be. But you thought you knew better.

So, um....how'd that work out for you?



> But with that self evident truth aired... it's worth noting how silly you are in pointing out the two votes by the newly established Supreme Legislature and assigning BLAME for the rejection of everything ABOUT THAT to those who reject it.



And by 'self evident' you mean you offering us your subjective opinion? Remember, we invented marriage. It is whatever we say it is. Not whatever *you* say it is. 

Which is why same sex marriage is legal in 50 of 50 States. And why you remain gloriously irrelevant to anyone else's marriage. As it should be.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok - have we had enough of this childish nonsense?

Either close the thread, or grow the hell up.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 Obamacare Voters are you stupid - CNN.com


> *Washington (CNN)* -- Years-old but newly scrutinized videos of MIT economics professor Jonathan Gruber ignited a political firestorm this week because the self-described architect of Obamacare thanks "the stupidity of the LIBERAL American voter" for leading to passage of the president's signature piece of legislation. [/quote} I inserted LIBERAL because We conservatives saw what Obamacare was going to do to America.  Raise Costs, give less coverage, and give the government more CONTROL over US, where We the People are supposed to be free.  The only stupid ones are those who think SOCIALISM is the best for everyone.  Go look at the old USSR where everyone was equal, equally poor and equally miserable, except the liberal elites who thought all the other people were just plain stupid.  Stupid is as stupid votes, who vote Dumbocrat.  Even your own liberals call you stupid.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You should have read the whole article.  

Here's the gist: Gruber called voters stupid, *Republicans are calling him the Obamacare architect,* 

*Was Gruber the "architect" of Obamacare?*

Not exactly. *This is a law that was passed by both houses of Congress and written in different forms by several Congressional committees.* It's many thousands of pages long and has a myriad of different provisions. *But Gruber clearly played an important role in crafting the idea behind the series of exchanges, *subsidies and taxes that form the law's centerpiece. *He continues to argue the country is better for Obamacare *-- but we'll get to that.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2015)

At that time, Both houses of congress(held by DUMBOCRATS) behind closed doors signed by just a simple majority(not 2/3rds vote) FORCED upon US this albatros of a bill.  You are one reason why America is in the toilet , and yes, you are a Grubertard, for you were fooled not once but twice into voting for the empty chair.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> At that time, Both houses of congress(held by DUMBOCRATS) behind closed doors signed by just a simple majority(not 2/3rds vote) FORCED upon US this albatros of a bill.  You are one reason why America is in the toilet , and yes, you are a Grubertard, for you were fooled not once but twice into voting for the empty chair.


who did you vote for n00b?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2015)

Little known about suspect in fatal shooting of marines


> The man who authorities say killed four Marines in an attack on a military recruiting center and another U.S. military site was a 24-year-old, Kuwait-born engineer who had not been on the radar of federal authorities until the bloodshed.


 So , the Dictator in Chief once again tells US that we need not jump to conclusions, because the religion of peace, has once again, reared its ugly face attacking US citizens who volunteered to sacrifice their lives to serve this once great country.  But once again, for you libs, as long as it doenst affect your or your family, who dont care, as typical of sociopathic behavior.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Little known about suspect in fatal shooting of marines
> 
> 
> > The man who authorities say killed four Marines in an attack on a military recruiting center and another U.S. military site was a 24-year-old, Kuwait-born engineer who had not been on the radar of federal authorities until the bloodshed.
> ...


Think about it as you would another mass shooting by a white American. Maybe that will help you out. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2015)

How many mass shootings have happened by a white America, vs lets say mass shootings from black Americans or Muslims?  Hmmm,  i bet there is a very large disparity per capita on that stat.  I said before that ISIS has sleeper cells in all 50 states, we are just beginning to see the effects of our FECKLESS president and his lacky administration.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2015)

Leave S.J. alone.  He does not have the balls to be in on a Civil War.  That is just all talk from him.  No civil war is brewing except in silly heads.

Religion is motive in this case in Chattanooga, but only for the shooter.

To use it as an excuse to go after Islam is silly.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2015)

4 people shot in 3 Maine communities gunman sought


> 4 people shot in 3 Maine communities; gunman sought


 I guess Obama will be out telling US that we need to give up our guns again, because of the rise of Violent Crimes under his Messionic 7 years of ECONOMIC Prosperity.  I mean he did tell all the fools who voted for him not once but twice, that he was going to lower the oceans and heal the planet, he is healing it real well.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2015)

S.J. said:


> So, where did I say I would initiate it, dickwad?




You're too ignorant to try and educate any further.......if you don't even understand the English language.....but I bet you're one of those who want only English spoken here.....maybe you need to learn it.

When you replied  to rightwinger's question: 





> So taking up arms against a local government is justified?



with:


> Against a corrupt government, yes.



You admitted that you would take up arms........that's initiating it, idiot.  Rightwinger didn't say the government had already started it, just  asked you if taking up arms against a local government is justified....and like an idiot you said.....yes, against a corrupt government....which you have claimed that we have a corrupt government, so idiot, in your own words you have admitted that you would start a war.

Now deal with it and quit denying it......everyone can read it and see what you said....that you don't understand what you said is your own problem, moron.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, where did I say I would initiate it, dickwad?
> ...


Be careful, you're gonna hurt your back with all that reaching.  I said that taking up arms against a corrupt government would be justified, I didn't say I was going to do it, you fucking moron.  Twisting words to fit your twisted logic is all you have.  If awards were given out for stupidity, you would be the first one selected.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And here I thought you couldnt get anymore ignorant....




Learn to post..........the only ignorant one here is you......who fucks up their own posts.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Bwahahaha....lazy ass teabagger.....of course you aren't going to do it.....you like your lame leaders are going to send someone else's son and daughter to do it.  Grow a pair, wooz.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Hey idiot, citizens don't have authority to send someone else's son and daughter into war.  That would be the government, and cowards like you will cheer them on as they send brainwashed sycophants out to kill fellow Americans.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 24, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Unless they are fucking morons like you............



Where else would liberal babies come from?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they are fucking morons like you............
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hey idiot, citizens don't have authority to send someone else's son and daughter into war.  That would be the government, and cowards like you will cheer them on as they send brainwashed sycophants out to kill fellow Americans.



Playtex thinks that the enemies of the party will march into the ovens because ThinkProgress tells them too.

Of course Playtex has an IQ of DD...


----------



## mamooth (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored, you're scheduled for admission to the Beech Grove, Indiana internment camp at the old Amtrak yard.

Show up on 8/26/2015 at 10AM. You'll have to arrange your own transportation. Reference case number B66510. Don't allow them to turn you away. You need to insist on being interned, so you can show everyone what those awful liberals did to you.

Yes, there is internet access[1] in the camps, so you can post about your experiences after you get there.

[1] Dial-up only. Hey, it's supposed to be torture.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



They actually do, moron.....when they sit on their ass or declare "conscientious objection" to go, or their leaders' kids like the Bush twins and McCain's daughter and especially Romney's sons all watch from the sidelines.  

And, for your information idiot.....I'm not a member of the party that is always pushing the US into war, you are.....so you're the coward, who supports those idiots, and then lets others do the fighting for them.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Your stupidity is profound and your comments are utterly ridiculous.  You, calling someone a moron is equivalent to Danny DeVito calling someone "Shorty".


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Says the stupid idiot that didn't finish school, supports a party that wants to do away with public education and drools over the biggest buffoon to join the clown car of Republican candidates because he talks trash......bwahahaha!


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Um, I finished school, I'm not a Republican, don't want to do away with public education, and you really shouldn't talk about drooling when you've been wearing your presidential knee pads for the past 7 years.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


This might be the best indication that a civil war might not only be brewing but necessary. 

There is no rule that says all civil wars must be north v south.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The nutters keep claiming they're going to start a civil war....but they just talk....there's not enough of them and they don't really have the balls.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Uncensored, you're scheduled for admission to the Beech Grove, Indiana internment camp at the old Amtrak yard.
> 
> Show up on 8/26/2015 at 10AM. You'll have to arrange your own transportation. Reference case number B66510. Don't allow them to turn you away. You need to insist on being interned, so you can show everyone what those awful liberals did to you.
> 
> ...



I almost rated this funny, because it almost was funny....


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



that's what the british said in 1776


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> The nutters keep claiming they're going to start a civil war....but they just talk....there's not enough of them and they don't really have the balls.



If civil war ever happens, it won't be the patriots starting it, it will be you leftist traitors.

In a very real sense Playtex, you Communists are already waging civil war against those who, as your little tin god put is, "cling to guns, god, and the Constitution."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Your stupidity is profound and your comments are utterly ridiculous.  You, calling someone a moron is equivalent to Danny DeVito calling someone "Shorty".



Playtex thinks she's smart. She went to a plastic surgeon and had her IQ increased to "Double D!"

I mean, she's been told (rightly) that her boobs are the smartest thing about her - so she increased her smarts...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



What?  That they're going to start a civil war?

That there's not enough of them?

That they don't really have the balls?

Your post is ambiguous.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Rota, the far right reactionaries, many of them, are racists and traitors.  And you are nothing like the patriots.

The majority of the whites will not stand with you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Says the stupid idiot that didn't finish school, supports a party that wants to do away with public education and drools over the biggest buffoon to join the clown car of Republican candidates because he talks trash......bwahahaha!



Playtex, you may have finished school, but did you ever take the exams and get your beauticians license? School does you no good at all if your don't get your license....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


No stupid. They said nothing of the sort in 1776.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Rotatiller predicted the start of the civil war was going to be sometime last year. I guess we can safely say he isnt exactly a seer.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





			
				mertex said:
			
		

> ...they just talk....there's not enough of them and they don't really have the balls.



that's what the british said in 1776.
You're right it was a bit ambiguous but I thought the parallel of their arrogance then and the arrogance now was apt...I think a few people got it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


The good Americans will go all America on your ass if you act up.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Must have been home-schooled, because you really don't sound educated.


> , I'm not a Republican,


 If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's a duck.



> don't want to do away with public education,


 You vote for those that want to....so, either you are ignorant or you don't realize that your vote commits you. 



> and you really shouldn't talk about drooling when *you've been wearing your presidential knee pads for the past 7 years.*


Whatever the hell that means?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I was more concerned with your ignorance rather than your arrogance. How can you predict a civil war was going to start last year and still not have anything to show for it?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Says the stupid idiot that didn't finish school, supports a party that wants to do away with public education and drools over the biggest buffoon to join the clown car of Republican candidates because he talks trash......bwahahaha!
> ...




How's your garbage collecting job going?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored, you're scheduled for admission to the Beech Grove, Indiana internment camp at the old Amtrak yard.
> ...



Retards laugh at almost everything.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> How's your garbage collecting job going?



????

I'm not trying to collect you and your fellow democrats...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Retards laugh at almost everything.....



This isn't about you, Playtex. Besides, now that you've expanded your IQ to DD, are you still technically a retard?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2015)

Stop the R word.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

What's the "r" word?
It can't be the word "racist"....you guys have so much invested in that one.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> What's the "r" word?
> It can't be the word "racist"....you guys have so much invested in that one.





Who are "you guys "?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> What's the "r" word?
> It can't be the word "racist"....you guys have so much invested in that one.


Its retard...you retard.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > What's the "r" word?
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 24, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



Hey now...we can't have you describing the REAL South. The left is still trying to portray the South as it was in 1855. Their racist Northern and West Coast cities can't be tolerant unless the Old South still exists to compare it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 24, 2015)

Another civil war being threatened? I'm still waiting for the ones that were predicted for 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, and 2014.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


It means you've been wanting to suck Obama's dick for 7 years now, stupid.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Just because you are still sucking on G W Bush's dick doesn't mean others do the same.....pussy.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > How's your garbage collecting job going?
> ...



You're not allowed into gated communities.....psycho.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Retards laugh at almost everything.....
> ...



No, it's about you retard.....you're the one admitting you laugh at stuff that's not funny, a very telling sign that you are retarded...not to mention butt hurt, too.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You have an oral fixation with dicks. Is there something you are trying to tell us?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




That doesn't mean there aren't nutters still in the "real" south.  Like I said....there aren't enough to take on the country....they just talk so loud they think they are many.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That's because he is a dick.  That's why he wears a condom on his head.....he wants to dress the part.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you, Kotex, but I didn't support Bush.  You, however, have been gushing over Obama and supporting everything he does since he's been defiling the White House.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, that is what every sorry ass moron that voted for him is saying now that he's been declared one of the worst presidents.



> You, however, have been gushing over Obama and supporting everything he does since he's been defiling the White House.


And you're about to transfer your sucking to Trump's dick........another buffoon, doesn't make you any smarter, jackass.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Do you think you'll graduate before 2020?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Of course you voted for him monkey. You know he was a failure so now youre trying to abandon ship.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Sorry, Sambo, but I was never on board.  Having said that, Bush was infinitely better than the porch monkey defiling the White House now.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I already have my degree.......you on the other hand, the only degree you'll ever have is the one on a thermometer.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Bwahaha....thank you for showing your ignorance, once again.  Bush was definitely the worst president......why you have so much butt hurt.  Must suck to have to admit it....

Many historians are now wondering whether Bush, in fact, will be remembered as the very worst president in all of American history.”
George W. Bush: Still the worst

Former President George W. Bush, that is, who served the nation from 2001-2009, in what may become known as the dark years. *Bush will go down in American presidential history as the worst president to serve our great nation,* even worse than Herbert Hoover and James Buchanan.
George W. Bush worst president in American history; followed by Hoover, Buchanan

Nearly 60 percent of the historians and political scientists in a 2006 Siena College survey rated Bush's presidency a failure and two-thirds said he did not have a realistic chance of improving his standing.
Was George W. Bush the worst president ever?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Desperation alert.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

bush...LMAO..bush STILL isn't the president.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I rate W at about a 40.  Obama, I rate at -40.  He sucks worse than any president in history, including Carter (and it's hard to get lower than Carter).


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I didn't think you would have a response........bwahaha!  Lame.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> bush...LMAO..bush STILL isn't the president.




He never was........bwahahaha!


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


What's there to respond to, Kotex?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > bush...LMAO..bush STILL isn't the president.
> ...


how witty


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



If I have to explain it to you.......it isn't worth it.  Go back to your playdoh.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


In other words, you're out of ammo.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, you are........calling me names just shows that I've pushed your fat ass to the max.......have a good night, don't have a stroke, take a chill pill, you'll still be the same dumbass in the morning.


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 25, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> 
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



The was no "civil" war in the USA, it seems that Americans do not understand the difference between a secession war (speak a war for independence) and a civil war.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Thanks for confirming, Kotex.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Confirming that you are a dumbass....no problem *S*orry*J*ackass!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


You don't.  It was a rebellion and suppressed.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



the south tried to peacefully secede..the north invaded. Patriots always repel invaders.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


Woosh, right over your head.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


No, Kotex, confirming that you're out of ammo.  And you just did it again.  Thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sure *S*orry*J*ackass.....keep saying it to yourself, you'll surely believe it soon.  Your butt hurt is showing.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 25, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> A civil war is the wet dream of the Gun Fetishists and malcontents who don't like the fact that America is continuing to evolve and thrive without them.


Yep -


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> You're not allowed into gated communities.....psycho.



Is that right, Playtex?

A gated community uses private security - a good Communist like you would never support free enterprise of that sort. 

Hypocrisy is too complex of a concept for your Double D IQ - so you don't grasp this...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Yeah, that is what every sorry ass moron that voted for him is saying now that he's been declared one of the worst presidents.



Playtex, someone who voted for Obama twice is in NO position to criticize the voting choices of others.



> And you're about to transfer your sucking to Trump's dick........another buffoon, doesn't make you any smarter, jackass.



Says the retard with a Hillary sig.. 

Look Playtex, you're stupid and get by on a set of nice boobs. That's fine if it works for you. But you are seriously stupid; reciting hate memes from KOS and the other hate sites demonstrates what a complete dolt you are. But again, you are in no position to impugn the education of others.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I already have my degree.......you on the other hand, the only degree you'll ever have is the one on a thermometer.



Marinello's?

Marinello Schools of Beauty | Cosmetology & Barber School

But did you ever get licensed?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> The was no "civil" war in the USA, it seems that Americans do not understand the difference between a secession war (speak a war for independence) and a civil war.



A war of secession that fails, is a civil war by definition.


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> A war of secession that fails, is a civil war by definition.



No, in a civil war nobody is fighting for any secession or independence.

In a civil war the fighting parties compete for the power in the same country, a civil war has nothing to do with split of territory.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > A war of secession that fails, is a civil war by definition.
> ...


Of course it can.  You sound as silly as Where r my Keys' when he is citing himself as "self-evident proof."


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Youre out of Kotex? I thought all this time you were boy?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


S. J. is one of the few men in history who has need of feminine products.  The fact of the matter is that there will never be another Civil War because all of the idjits on the far right are afraid to do anything.


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course it can.



In the liberal Newspeak anything goes.

As George Orwell pointed out:
* "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery, Ignorance is Strength"*

**


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 25, 2015)

There might well be a civil war when a republican is elected president.  I doubt that democrats will stand for it.   They are already deluding themselves into thinking it will never happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Art had not the courage of his convictions to quote the whole post.  So: 
Of course it can. You sound as silly as Where r my Keys' when he is citing himself as "self-evident proof."

You sound, Art, just as silly below as you did above.  Of course a civil war can be about dividing territory.



Art__Allm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it can.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it can.
> ...


Your simple minded understanding of the quote betrays your lack of intellect. Do you think everyone is as dumb as you are?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There might well be a civil war *when a republican is elected president*.




Yeah, and hell is going to freeze over, too.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I already have my degree.......you on the other hand, the only degree you'll ever have is the one on a thermometer.
> ...



Have you tried completing your GED?  I guess you need to learn English first....but you don't need it to pick trash up....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yep, he's a pussy with a Kotex.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > You're not allowed into gated communities.....psycho.
> ...



How would a Nazi like you know any of that?   Stick to your day job (picking up trash) and don't try to think....it will hurt your tiny one-cell brain.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Have you tried completing your GED?  I guess you need to learn English first....but you don't need it to pick trash up....



LOL

Poor Playtex, trying so hard to boost her self-esteem, yet failing so miserably...

I'm up for a laugh, what do you claim your "degree" is in? Pole dancing maybe?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried completing your GED?  I guess you need to learn English first....but you don't need it to pick trash up....
> ...


I don't need too.....I'm not a butt-hurt conservative like you.



> I'm up for a laugh, what do you claim your "degree" is in? Pole dancing maybe?


That would be right up your style, because after a hard day picking up trash all you can think of is someone dancing nude on your lap.....but you can't even afford that.  Still making minimum wage?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> How would a Nazi like you know any of that?   Stick to your day job (picking up trash) and don't try to think....it will hurt your tiny one-cell brain.



Oh, I'm a "Nazi?"



Wait a minute Playtex, didn't I see you in the JOOOOO  hating areas with your fellow leftists screaming that Jews should be driven from Israel because the poor Muslims only have 99.9% of the land mass in the ME, and the greedy Jews won't give them the other 0.1%

Hmmm, let me check...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


White folks can't fight a war from the couch...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I don't need too.....I'm not a butt-hurt conservative like you.



ROFL

You're just a bitter leftist grinding your teeth because others are smarter than you.



> That would be right up your style, because after a hard day picking up trash all you can think of is someone dancing nude on your lap.....but you can't even afford that.  Still making minimum wage?



That's not an answer. Oh, and isn't your only real talent your boobs? I mean, you bragged about them. So wouldn't it be you who would try to leverage your only real advantage in life?

Still, what is this "degree" you allegedly have?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, I'm a "Nazi?"



Yep.....you're too stupid I have to point it out to you.......here, have someone read it to you.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're just a bitter leftist grinding your teeth because others are smarter than you.




Bwahahaha....you think the dumb ones that are agreeing with you are smarter than me....but they're just as dumb as you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need too.....I'm not a butt-hurt conservative like you.
> ...


Smarter?  You're the guy that claimed Vancouver wasnt in Canada but in Europe.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> White folks can't fight a war from the couch...



If history has shown anything, it's that white folk can fight wars way beyond the ability of others. How do you think the Europeans subdued the entire globe?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Bwahahaha.....did he really......that's hillarious....I knew he was dumb.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > White folks can't fight a war from the couch...
> ...


They didn't have TV...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > White folks can't fight a war from the couch...
> ...


Missionaries
Lying 
Drugs and alcohol 
and finally superior weapons.

They had to get off the couch to do that though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Bwahahaha....you think the dumb ones that are agreeing with you are smarter than me....but they're just as dumb as you are.



In all honesty Playtex, I think pretty much everyone here is smarter than you.

Seriously, you must know this. You can't really be under the delusion that you're smart, can you?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> In all honesty Playtex, I think pretty much everyone here is smarter than you.




The opinion of retards like you don't count and don't matter......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha....you think the dumb ones that are agreeing with you are smarter than me....but they're just as dumb as you are.
> ...


Thats impossible. She is way smarter than you and thats the worst case scenario.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> They didn't have TV...



Nor were they cowed into submission for fear of being called names. But those things fall away quickly when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> The opinion of retards like you don't count and don't matter......



Even so, you know what I'm saying is true.

So what is this alleged "degree" you have?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The opinion of retards like you don't count and don't matter......
> ...


First tell us Vancouver is in europe again so we can laugh.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> First tell us Vancouver is in europe again so we can laugh.



With normal people, I'd point out that such stupid lies is a sign of how pathetic they are.

But you are a fat white dope pretending to be black on a message board, so pathetic is just the way you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > First tell us Vancouver is in europe again so we can laugh.
> ...


Sorry Pillsbury doughboy. You claimed rioters in Vancouver were actually in europe. I'll never forget that because it was the last bit of proof I needed to know for certain you are an idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry Pillsbury doughboy. You claimed rioters in Vancouver were actually in europe. I'll never forget that because it was the last bit of proof I needed to know for certain you are an idiot.



Of course you're lying.

But you're a troll and lying is the only way I'll respond to your trolling.

Fuck off now, I'm done with your trolling for the day.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

Unquestionably, there will be another revolution ... call it a civil war, if you will. It may not be physically violent, it may not cause states to secede, but we are rapidly reaching critical mass on the average citizen's anger and outrage against the political class. 

The political class has the power, and they have misused it, and abused the citizenry. They will not give it up willingly. It will need to taken from them.

If the people do not wrest control from the elite, then the USA, as we know it, will cease to exist, and we will devolve into a third world dictatorship.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

However, spare_change is no example of the average citizen.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> However, spare_change is no example of the average citizen.



I'm not sure what qualifies, in your mind, as an "average citizen". But, I do know this ....

The intellectually weak resort to personal attacks when unable to present a cogent and coherent counter-argument. Attack the issue, not the poster.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Pillsbury doughboy. You claimed rioters in Vancouver were actually in europe. I'll never forget that because it was the last bit of proof I needed to know for certain you are an idiot.
> ...




Classy .... very classy.

Unfortunately, it's second class.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > However, spare_change is no example of the average citizen.
> ...


Describing you as what you are not is not ad hom, but it is a cogent and coherent counter-argument to your implying that far right reactionaries are mainstream, average citizens.  You and you cohorts are anything but.  There will be no civil war.  You have not the numbers, you have not the means, you have not the moral courage.

You far righties love to dish it out but can't take it in return.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LOL --- I rest my case. 

There was an attempt to discuss the issue ... but you refused to be drawn into the discussion. Instead, you felt compelled to launch personal attacks. Lacking any substantive input, you sink to the lowest level ... you are not only intellectually weak, you are intellectually corrupt.

Revolution? You can count on it ... it's already begun.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

No, there was no attempt to discuss.  You made a false statement, you attacked me, and I ended it.

There is no revolution from the far right, only the retreat from "Principles" to backing a liberal like Trump because he speaks his mind.  That's a good thing, but don't think you stand on principles.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, there was no attempt to discuss.  You made a false statement, you attacked me, and I ended it.
> 
> There is no revolution from the far right, only the retreat from "Principles" to backing a liberal like Trump because he speaks his mind.  That's a good thing, but don't think you stand on principles.



If you can't stand on your principles, you stand for nothing. Sometimes, the fight most worth fighting is the one you can't win.

You are beginning to see the revolt against social promiscuity ... reaction against political correctness gone awry ... and objection to the personal attacks of the left. It is only going to get stronger and stronger ....


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Hmm, they must have let you kids out of school early today.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There might well be a civil war *when a republican is elected president*.
> ...


Correct..the feminized beta males on the left won't start a "civil war"..they'd muss their hair.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


geez..what grade are you in?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 25, 2015)

No citizen will start a civil war, the government will, and the mindless sycophants on the left will cheer them on.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...






Calm down, Francis.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The time to calm down has passed .... the time to stand up has come.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


That hasnt happened nor will it happen. You arent prepared to bleed so you will remain meek.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Unquestionably, there will be another revolution ... call it a civil war, if you will. It may not be physically violent, it may not cause states to secede, but we are rapidly reaching critical mass on the average citizen's anger and outrage against the political class.
> 
> The political class has the power, and they have misused it, and abused the citizenry. They will not give it up willingly. It will need to taken from them.
> 
> If the people do not wrest control from the elite, then the USA, as we know it, will cease to exist, and we will devolve into a third world dictatorship.


No there wont be a civil war. They will just start a sequel to Duck Dynasty and the hill billies will go back to molesting their daughters and marrying their 1rst cousins.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Pillsbury doughboy. You claimed rioters in Vancouver were actually in europe. I'll never forget that because it was the last bit of proof I needed to know for certain you are an idiot.
> ...


My bad. I got it slightly wrong. Your dumb ass said there was no Vancouver in the US. After claiming the pictures were from europe. Pillars then called out your error. 

11 Moronic Reasons why White People Riot | Page 5 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Uncensored2008 said:


> Izzatrite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pillars said:


> Vancouver is in Canada, you daft moron, not Europe.
> 
> I love inadvertent irony.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Unquestionably, there will be another revolution ... call it a civil war, if you will. It may not be physically violent, it may not cause states to secede, but we are rapidly reaching critical mass on the average citizen's anger and outrage against the political class.
> ...


High quality input to a serious issue ... oh wait .... no .. my mistake.

it's high quality bullshit. If you can't contribute to the discussion, shut the hell up.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I've done that already ... can you claim the same?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You must be talking to Uninformed2008.....and he isn't in any grade...in fact, he's still considering going for his GED...but it is all too hard for him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


No I cant claim that. Every white boy I have beat down was unable to lay a glove on me.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 25, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Lifes tough. Blow yourself monkey.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Notice how quick he told you to fuck off.......he doesn't like to be reminded that he's an idiot.  That is too funny.....Europe!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



No, we just watch as you idiots vote against your own interests and then watch your Republican President screw the country......like G W Bush did.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The opinion of retards like you don't count and don't matter......
> ...



Not alleged........but you shouldn't ask questions beyond your level of comprehension, it may cause you more confusion than you already have.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2015)

Just to let you liberals know, that if you use mineral spirits then rubbing alcohol on the Obama/Biden bumper stickers it completely removes them from the car without any residue.  If a civil war does happen, you might not want to be mistaken for ISIS sympathizers, and shot on sight.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



no..I was talking to you....point made.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim, what a silly statement.  You guys are too scaredy mouse to do anything.  Just talk.  There is no civil war of any kind coming other than putting the far, far into FEMA camps when the time comes.  You can see the laughing face below laughing at him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Just to let you liberals know, that if you use mineral spirits then rubbing alcohol on the Obama/Biden bumper stickers it completely removes them from the car without any residue.  If a civil war does happen, you might not want to be mistaken for ISIS sympathizers, and shot on sight.


Sounds like you have experience removing bumper stickers. How cheaply do you work?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2015)

Not scardey, but playing by the law of the U.S.  If and When Anarchy happens, you can bet those with any liberal bumper stickers on them WILL BE targeted because it was people like you that caused the Anarchy.  Remember that Anarchy means "NO LAW" and then  We the People no longer have to play by that law, and I for one will look for those bumper stickers or Vote for Hillary signs in the front lawns.  Obama and his cronies will be heading to their underground bunkers, to ride out the wave of civil war, because like the cowards liberals are, they start the fight, then run like hell, leaving the rest of you sorry ass liberals to take the brunt of it.  Not a sermon, just some advise you cant take with a grain of salt, or some serious thought, about YOUR future.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Not scardey, but playing by the law of the U.S.  If and When Anarchy happens, you can bet those with any liberal bumper stickers on them WILL BE targeted because it was people like you that caused the Anarchy.  Remember that Anarchy means "NO LAW" and then  We the People no longer have to play by that law, and I for one will look for those bumper stickers or Vote for Hillary signs in the front lawns.  Obama and his cronies will be heading to their underground bunkers, to ride out the wave of civil war, because like the cowards liberals are, they start the fight, then run like hell, leaving the rest of you sorry ass liberals to take the brunt of it.  Not a sermon, just some advise you cant take with a grain of salt, or some serious thought, about YOUR future.


You must be related to that retard Rotatila. Monkeys like you arent going to do shit but hide in your bunkers until you die of inbreeding.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Not scardey, but playing by the law of the U.S.  If and When Anarchy happens, you can bet those with any liberal bumper stickers on them WILL BE targeted because it was people like you that caused the Anarchy.  Remember that Anarchy means "NO LAW" and then  We the People no longer have to play by that law, and I for one will look for those bumper stickers or Vote for Hillary signs in the front lawns.  Obama and his cronies will be heading to their underground bunkers, to ride out the wave of civil war, because like the cowards liberals are, they start the fight, then run like hell, leaving the rest of you sorry ass liberals to take the brunt of it.  Not a sermon, just some advise you cant take with a grain of salt, or some serious thought, about YOUR future.
> ...


We shall see, we shall see.  Libtards think their government will save them , but look at the Nazi's and how well the government saved them once the shit hit the fan.  Same old shit, just a different time.   Yes I am comparing you to the democrat socialists workers party, as you are goosestepping, koolaid drinking, mindnumbed, useful idiots who will follow their leader to the grave.  And your wish just might happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Poor, poor little Andaronjim.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Yes we shall see. We shall see you dead of some weird cave monkey disease before we see any of your idiotic dreams come true.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeez, a lot of fantasy here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh, indeed.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Not scardey, but playing by the law of the U.S.  If and When Anarchy happens, you can bet those with any liberal bumper stickers on them WILL BE targeted because it was people like you that caused the Anarchy.  Remember that Anarchy means "NO LAW" and then  We the People no longer have to play by that law, and I for one will look for those bumper stickers or Vote for Hillary signs in the front lawns.  Obama and his cronies will be heading to their underground bunkers, to ride out the wave of civil war, because like the cowards liberals are, they start the fight, then run like hell, leaving the rest of you sorry ass liberals to take the brunt of it.  Not a sermon, just some advise you cant take with a grain of salt, or some serious thought, about YOUR future.



You aren't the people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2015)

yes , when you pulled the lever for Hope and Change not once but twice, yes there was fantasy there.  But everyday it keeps moving more towards fact, and then it will be too late.


Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Not scardey, but playing by the law of the U.S.  If and When Anarchy happens, you can bet those with any liberal bumper stickers on them WILL BE targeted because it was people like you that caused the Anarchy.  Remember that Anarchy means "NO LAW" and then  We the People no longer have to play by that law, and I for one will look for those bumper stickers or Vote for Hillary signs in the front lawns.  Obama and his cronies will be heading to their underground bunkers, to ride out the wave of civil war, because like the cowards liberals are, they start the fight, then run like hell, leaving the rest of you sorry ass liberals to take the brunt of it.  Not a sermon, just some advise you cant take with a grain of salt, or some serious thought, about YOUR future.
> ...


I guess you were down in your basement smoking pot, but if I remember, the 2014 election was a landslide where Dirty Harry Reid lost his left eye, because he lost his battle with his rubber band, while working out, because he had more time on his hands for losing the Speaker of the House.  We the People did speak out and yes, the 80 percent rest of America spoke that day, while the 20 percent losers, who keep voting Dumbocrat, are bitching how crappy their lives are, yet it is the messiah(who has made the rich, richer, and the poor, poorer).  I turn my back on your definite lack of intelligence.  Stupid is as stupid voted not once but twice for B.O.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> yes , when you pulled the lever for Hope and Change not once but twice, yes there was fantasy there.  But everyday it keeps moving more towards fact, and then it will be too late.



 You don't have the numbers for your 'civil war'. Worse, in order to wage a war you've got to willing to bleed.

Your ilk won't. Its always some excuse why they won't fight. Why someone else will fight their war. But never them. Which is exactly why where will be no war. 

Get used to the idea. 



> I guess you were down in your basement smoking pot, but if I remember, the 2014 election was a landslide where Dirty Harry Reid lost his left eye, because he lost his battle with his rubber band, while working out, because he had more time on his hands for losing the Speaker of the House.  We the People did speak out and yes, the 80 percent rest of America spoke that day, while the 20 percent losers, who keep voting Dumbocrat, are bitching how crappy their lives are, yet it is the messiah(who has made the rich, richer, and the poor, poorer).  I turn my back on your definite lack of intelligence.  Stupid is as stupid voted not once but twice for B.O.



You aren't the people. Its just you....citing you. And your source is clearly inadequate to carry your argument.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

The far right is cowardly and does not have the number.  Poor andaronjim is simply crying.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


NO

Get a grip


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right is cowardly and does not have the number.  Poor andaronjim is simply crying.


The far right relies on crooked cops to live vicariously through. If they ever had to carry out their fantasies in person they would shit themselves in fear.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


 
what would you like me to "grip"


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Talk's cheap .... and, apparently, plentiful where you come from.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Another high quality, especially concise, post reflecting the average juvenile intelligence level of the left.

Have you ever actually contributed something to a discussion, or are you just here to be the comedy relief?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Of course talk is cheap. Thats why I beat their ass. So are you going to just talk or do something?


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Now that we're done with all the juvenile posts from the left ... let's see if we can get back on the subject.

I am NOT a Donald Trump fan ... I think he is a bloviating, self centered blowhard. 

However, having said that, it is clear that he has tapped into the disgust of the average American for the elite political class. His immigration tirade might just be the first shot of the revolution.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Yes I contribute. My job is to harass you monkeys until your hair lice starts acting up.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Childish .... lacking a cogent and coherent counter-argument, you resort to childish physical threats ... wanna meet me behind the school after the bell rings?

How pathetic can you get ?? I'm guessing this is the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Now that we're done with all the juvenile posts from the left ... let's see if we can get back on the subject.
> 
> I am NOT a Donald Trump fan ... I think he is a bloviating, self centered blowhard.
> 
> However, having said that, it is clear that he has tapped into the disgust of the average American for the elite political class. His immigration tirade might just be the first shot of the revolution.


The average American is not inbred like the type of white boy you need to start this mythical revolution.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Yadda yadda. So when are you starting this revolution?  Remember talk is cheap.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we're done with all the juvenile posts from the left ... let's see if we can get back on the subject.
> ...



Wait! You missed the "Your momma is so fat ... " joke. If you're going to be childish and juvenile, at least try to do it right.

It's about time for the "My dick is bigger than yours ..." routine. Gee, maybe that's one you can't use, huh?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Reality


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What's sad is you don't even recognize the upheaval in your community. Why is it that when I see the words "blissfully ignorant", I think of you?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


What does that have to do with inbred white boys starting or not starting a revolution? I'm certainly waiting to see if they get off their asses and stop all the talking. Jeesh. What kind of revolution is it supposed to be? A war of words?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Now that we're done with all the juvenile posts from the left ... let's see if we can get back on the subject.
> 
> I am NOT a Donald Trump fan ... I think he is a bloviating, self centered blowhard.
> 
> However, having said that, it is clear that he has tapped into the disgust of the average American for the elite political class. His immigration tirade might just be the first shot of the revolution.


It's a stretch to say he has tapped into the thoughts and feelings of the 'average American'.  Don't sell the average American so short.  That average American recognizes knows it. the confluence of reality television and presidential politics when they see it.  Trump and his statements are for entertainment value only and the 'average American'


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Probably because I call you ignorant.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right is cowardly and does not have the number.  Poor andaronjim is simply crying.


The liberals have to have some government hack there to protect them, who is in control of the Aarmy , Navy, Marines, or Air Force.  The conservatives are those that served this once great country and know how to defend themselves.  As I said, you little petty peons, when there is NO LAW, there will be NO ONE there to protect you.  Better start scrubbing those bumpers, for the time is getting shorter every day.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right is cowardly and does not have the number.  Poor andaronjim is simply crying.
> ...


I see. So your angle is wait until there is no law and then and only then are you going to release your fury and wrath? 

Man I hope your stupid ass runs up into my neck of the woods.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Interesting to see how just disconnected you are ... you continue to surprise me.

As I said in my first post, there will be a revolution - not a revolution of guns and war, but a revolution of ideals. People have grown tired of the liberal ideology (someone suggested it be spelled idiotology, but I resisted). There will be a greater emphasis on values, honesty, and commitment. 

It's not a mistake that:

1) Chick Filet business skyrockets after liberals attempt to boycott it.
2) Hobby Lobby continues to grow following the Supreme Court ruling.
3) A baker, who refuses to serve a cake at a gay wedding, receives a fortune in donations.
4) Anti-religion battles have turned exceedingly volatile, and pro-religion forces have began to come out in force.
5) The separation between the elite political class and the average working American has increased orders of magnitude, forcing liberals to resort to bribery, extortion, threats, and lies to further their goals.
6) Pro-American citizens have begun to take to the streets to demonstrate their beliefs, and have objected to the erosion of American ideals.
7) Anti-religion, and anti-rights, liberal initiatives have begun to be challenged at every turn, significantly slowing the leftist momentum in this country.
8) Voters have rejected liberal policies, and liberal politicians, at every turn for the past six years, and appear poised to wash the last vestiges of liberal power out of office in 2016.

The revolution isn't coming - it's already started.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Maybe if you could quote your first post saying it would not be with "guns and war" I would actually believe you and apologize. However, since the OP is about civil war you simply lack credibility and its obvious you are back pedaling or off topic. Take your pick....

Actually here is your first post. So much for claiming it was a war of ideas.



Spare_change said:


> I think we are precipitously close to, not a Civil War, but a second Revolutionary War, in which the people try to take back the power that has been leached by the government.
> 
> Will there be a flash point to set it in motion?? Maybe - maybe not.
> 
> But, one thing is clear ... the emotional ingredients are definitely there.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Then why are self declared liberals at an all time high?

And you aware that more people voted for democratic candidates in the House and Senate than for Republican candidates, right?

And that the Republicans have managed to convince a majority of the electorate to vote for their presidential candidate exactly once in the last generation?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Better yet why does his first post clearly state "Revolutionary War" while he claims that he was talking about ideals?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Well the first Revolutationary War was just about ideals, right? I hear they only used harsh language.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ahhhh ... the skies are pink, the clouds blue, and unicorns roamed the land.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Notice you don't actually refute any point I've made. Or even disagree.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


More back pedaling huh? Youre striking out on all fronts buddy.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Post 746 - "Unquestionably, there will be another revolution ... call it a civil war, if you will. It may not be physically violent, it may not cause states to secede, but we are rapidly reaching critical mass on the average citizen's anger and outrage against the political class.

The political class has the power, and they have misused it, and abused the citizenry. They will not give it up willingly. It will need to taken from them.

If the people do not wrest control from the elite, then the USA, as we know it, will cease to exist, and we will devolve into a third world dictatorship."


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



The inability of the left to think dynamically can not be demonstrated more dramatically than this post.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I'm not backpedaling .... I'm merely recognizing that you are using selected, and edited, statistics to bolster an argument defending a dying political position.

Have fun ... as you slowly swirl about the drain.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


So you lied as well? Post 746 isnt your first post.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



And by 'dynamically', you mean ignoring the fact that the revolutionary war was, in fact, a war?

Keep backpedalling. Its cute on you.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The use of carefully selected statistics, designed to lead the reader to a false conclusion, deserves no response. Next time, open your eyes and look at the total picture.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Says the guy that cant figure out I can go back and look at his first post and see that he is lying.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Was that my position ... or, was it not?

Let me guess ... "It depends on what your definition of is, is", right?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Youre back pedaling like a duck on crack now.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Of course you're backpedalling. You spoke of how perilously close we are to a war. And now you're scrambling to redefine war, putting distance between your claims and the violence they obviously entailed. 

If even you are going to treat your claims like garbage to be tossed on the rhetorical midden heap, surely you'll understand when we treat your claims the same way.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Yes that was your position. You said "*As I said in my first post*, there will be a revolution - not a revolution of guns and war, but a revolution of ideals. "

Do you have any more easy to slap down attempts you would like to try to regain your credibility?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Given your desperate, scrambling rout from the 'war' part of 'Second Revolutionary War', is there anyone who is going to keep polishing this 'another civil war' turd? 

Or can we just flush it?


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Another example to demonstrate that you are not even remotely interested in discussing the issue ... but merely in participating inn gotcha posts. 

You're beginning to be b-o-r-i-n-g. If you think, and I greatly doubt it, that you can discuss the issue intelligently, I will be happy to participate. If, on the other hand, you think you accomplish something by this juvenile display of defection and deception, you can do it without me.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You may rest assured that I have no concerns about my credibility .... or your inane attempts at personal attacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I was discussing the issue. You just got caught lying about your stance on the issue. Dont be mad.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Its pretty obvious you have concerns about your credibility. You keep lying to me about your stance and what you meant when its documented that you are a liar.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You, as a matter of fact, have NOT discussed the issue once - not one single time.

Instead, you have focused on personal attacks and vitriol - childish and juvenile vitriol.

I notice that you haven't even tried to counter my claim of a revolution - other than to attack me. You haven't even tried to counter the list of 9 examples of citizen unrest - other than to attack me. You haven't even tried to counter the position that Trump has tapped into an innate anger in the American public (a relatively easy one to attempt to refute, since it is an opinion) - other than to attack me.

So, we see your strategy - ignore the reality, and attack the poster. At that, you have done well ....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I dont discuss retarded fantasies. Its a waste of time.  I will however mock and laugh at you when you post dumb shit.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Very adult ... very mature ... we've come to expect nothing else from you.

Rule No. 4a. When lacking a coherent and cogent counter-argument, attack the poster.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



More accurately, he's called you on the fact that claiming that a 'second revolutionary war' is coming is in fact a claim that a war is coming. 

That you've back pedalled now insisting you were only talking about 'ideals' only demonstrates how little support this 'new civil war' idiocy actually has.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Your appeal to group dynamics by using "we've" is laughable.

The Golden Rule. Never talk shit you arent prepared to be called on or back up.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The simplicity of the liberal mind never ceases to amuse me. "Oh no! You can't have a war without guns!! Oh me!" - frankly, you're exposing the quality of your 3rd grade education.

I have backpedaled off nothing ... you're losing the war, and you can't even recognize that it's happening.


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Look out your window.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Youre in search of a tangent to run off with. Its not working. Stop making a fool of yourself

war
wôr/
_noun_

*1*.
a *state of armed conflict* between different nations or states or different groups within a nation or state.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I see the mountains. Is that where your war of ideals is going to start?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Laughing.....and again you demonstrate how your ilk can't even stand behind your words related to your little 'war'.  Putting action well beyond your level of commitment or ability. There will be no 'another civil war'. You can't get folks to even give such idiocy lip service. Let alone their lives.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Nah, he was referring to the *other* kind of war. The kind in the Revolutionary War. Which apparently involved nothing but paint balls and pastries where the Americans and the British gave a stern talking to to one another.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...





You won't, so give the act a rest.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


But you did not tell them how or why you bled...here,let me help you get your story to the masses.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's 7:00 PM when you posted that.....you must have just gottent into your GED night class?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That one never gets old.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Really.......you think Uninformed2008's comments are very adult-like?  Bwahahahaha.....partisan hack, what grade are you in?  Better still....did you even go to school?


----------



## Spare_change (Aug 26, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually, I was talking about the piece of my leg left in Iraq ... but, hey, whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I was smart enough not to get injured while in the military.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


It took you all night to come up with that?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't know what planet you are living on, but it sure isn't Earth(or Earf if you live in the inner city).  Maybe instead of living in your parents basement typing an a plastic keyboard that is made from PETROLEUM you get out and see what is going on in America.  Let me remind you of the past election and even though the Republicrats still aren't listening to US, more and more Americans are moving away from your socialist president and more towards what made America great.  Republicans Rule House and Senate for First Time in 8 Years - NBC News


> Republicans captured total control of Congress on Tuesday, riding a wave of voter discontent to take the Senate for the first time in eight years and expand its majority in the House, according to NBC News projections.
> 
> The vote will recalibrate the balance of power for President Barack Obama’s final two years in office as attention begins to turn to who will succeed him.


 It is a shame that you are allowed to vote, because those who contribute to America should have a voice, those that only take, should be booted out.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2015)

Louis Farrakhan: Blacks must 'rise up' and 'kill those who kill us'


> “So if the federal government will not intercede in our affairs, then we must rise up and kill those who kill us," he added. "Stalk them and kill them and let them feel the pain of death that we are feeling."


 Two Roanoke journalists killed on live television by angry former colleague


> ROANOKE, VA. — The *BLACK* gunman turned on the video recorder just before 6:45 Wednesday morning and, whispering a single sexist slur, pointed his black Glock at the TV reporter standing in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course a civil war can be about dividing territory.



Then forget about your "independence day", there was just a civil war between Brits, the British colonies were part of Great Britain. 

You cannot eat your cake and have it, too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course a civil war can be about dividing territory.
> ...


Of course I can when you are making a fallacy of false derivative analogy. I want chocolate frosting.


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course I can when you are making a fallacy of false derivative analogy.



Please explain your point. It seems to me that logic is not your strength.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I can when you are making a fallacy of false derivative analogy.
> ...


Look it up if you can't understand it.  When you played stupid before, I made everyone aware of it.  Keep it up.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Just because you sit in front of your computer 24/7 spewing your nonsense doesn't mean everyone else on this Forum does the same.....So, did you learn anything new in your GED class?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





It's not called GED anymore.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 27, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> I don't know what planet you are living on, but it sure isn't Earth(or Earf if you live in the inner city).



Oh, its earth:



> U.S. Liberals at Record 24%, but Still Trail Conservatives



Liberals are at a record high of 24%. Conservatives are a point off an all time low at 38, a slow decline since 2010. While liberals have been ascending during the same period.



> Maybe instead of living in your parents basement typing an a plastic keyboard that is made from PETROLEUM you get out and see what is going on in America.  Let me remind you of the past election and even though the Republicrats still aren't listening to US, more and more Americans are moving away from your socialist president and more towards what made America great.  Republicans Rule House and Senate for First Time in 8 Years - NBC News



Again, more people voted for democratic house and senate candidates than voted for republican. You can hardly claim to have the 'people' behind you when more vote against you than vote for you. Democratic house and senate candidates got 98 million votes. Republican house and senate candidates got only 94 million votes.

You can babble on about basements all you like. But the numbers don't change. Nor apparently does your desperate, willful ignorance of them.

Oh, and Obama's approval numbers are steady. And about 15 points higher than the last republican president at this point in his presidency.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Says the guy with 22,000 posts.


----------



## rdean (Aug 27, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


Just think.  We could cut the Social Security rolls by half.


----------



## rdean (Aug 27, 2015)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what planet you are living on, but it sure isn't Earth(or Earf if you live in the inner city).
> ...


Republicans are 90% white and getting older all the time.

Liberals are only a part of the Democratic Party.  Democrats have conservatives.  Republicans have no liberals.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 27, 2015)

rdean said:


> [
> Republicans are 90% white and getting older all the time.
> 
> Liberals are only a part of the Democratic Party.  Democrats have conservatives.  Republicans have no liberals.


that's stupid, the GOP is full of RINOS


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I type fast.......can't help that you're so slow, it takes you one hour to type two words........


----------



## S.J. (Aug 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


How old did you say you were?  13?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Be sure and pass that information on to him.......he may be going to the wrong class.....so, what is it called now?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And, how old are you?  92?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


So, you ARE 13?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


So, are you 92?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Neither am I.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 28, 2015)

rdean said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Republicans have engaged in a steady tactic of purging their own party of moderates, pragmatists, and anyone willing to cross the aisle to get things done. What they don't seem to realize is that moderates and liberals make up the majority of the electorate.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I didn't say you were.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




HiSet


----------



## rdean (Aug 28, 2015)

turtledude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Why lie?  I'm not.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 31, 2015)

Skylar said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





> Democratic house and senate candidates got 98 million votes.


 More Americans than ever before are not working


> More Americans than ever before are not working with 92 MILLION people out of the workforce


 Funny how 98 million Americans voted for FREE STUFF, while the rest of America voted for REAL CHANGE.  That was why Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were booted from leadership.  And with the Vagina losing her edge because of UNTRUSTWORTHYNESS, it is just a matter of time that the first 1/2 white president will be out of office.  But lets go back to the civil war that is brewing, another WHITE guy was killed by a BLACK guy and the sorry ass president doesn't condemn the shooting or talk about gun control.  Why , because the RACIST wants his civil war that will reduce the population.  And you libtards are part of that population, but too stupid to know.  I wont be there to protect you, since for the past 40 some odd years, I tried to keep America FREE, but you wanted HOPE AND CHANGE, now YOU will have to deal with it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 31, 2015)

rdean said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Lets see who is running
1. Bernie Sanders, old white SOCIALIST.
2. Al Gore(possible if the Vagina takes a nose dive) Old white VP, who hates trees and grass, for without CO2 all photosynthesis would stop, but you morons believe Al, not REAL science.
3. Joe(Bite Me) Biden, you know buy a shotgun, buy a shotgun.  Old white VP who is the 2nd most dumbest person on the planet next to......
4. Martin O'Malley, who for pennies on the dollar absconded the furniture out of the Maryland Mansion, Old white guy who taxes rain.
Damn guys, seems the Dumbocrats are a bunch of angry old white guys, who MUST steal from US, so they can become uber wealthy, and you don't care.  Such stupid assholes who vote DUMBOCRAT...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh don't forget that Hillary Rodham Clinton, who allowed her husband to screw and rape other women on their way to the White House, and lied to US about her private server that was situated in a bathroom in a Colorado townhouse, was receiving Classified Information, which she like her husband(I did not have sexual relations with that woman) denied and wrong doing.  Of course if this was Condy Rice, all you libtards would be all over her demanding that she be impeached and tried for treason.  But since you all have double standards, you guys wouldn't have any standards at all.  Yes she isn't an old White Guy, but she is an OLD TIRED WITCH, who needs to be doused with a bucket of water and melt away.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2015)

A civil war just can't come out of nowhere. The U.S. government is stronger than it has ever been. A militia army would stand a chance against the U.S. armed forces that have drone, attack helicopters, satellite etc. Raising and army to fight the U.S. government would be tough. On top of that you have the mass spying and monitoring capabilities of the NSA, CIA and FBI. It would be very hard to organize or communicate. 

So the guys that say they need their guns to protect themselves from the U.S. government are either fools or lying!

So there would have to be a few events: the generals in the army turn on the President, a major terrorist attack that destroys the U.S. infrastructure, a plague etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 1, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> A civil war just can't come out of nowhere. The U.S. government is stronger than it has ever been. A militia army would stand a chance against the U.S. armed forces that have drone, attack helicopters, satellite etc. Raising and army to fight the U.S. government would be tough. On top of that you have the mass spying and monitoring capabilities of the NSA, CIA and FBI. It would be very hard to organize or communicate.
> 
> So the guys that say they need their guns to protect themselves from the U.S. government are either fools or lying!
> 
> ...



You have no idea what you're talking about.

No one is going to stand up and face tanks or helicopters...there are other ways to "discourage" those operators...non linear.

There were something like 50 million hunting licenses issued last year.
Most of those people have a clue about operating in the woods and surviving...

If HALF of THOSE refused to get involved, you still have 25 million armed, pissed off people..and it's not a given that the ENTIRE armed forces would be willing to fire on their countrymen...

The total number of full and part time police and federal agents is 600,000 and that includes: dispatchers, forensics specialists, desk jockeys and totally useless management personal, bringing their number of armed and ready much lower and they would all have to deploy at once abandoning their posts. 

Then the total number of all members the armed forces both active and reserve is 2,100,000 which includes: logistics, JAG, research/development and an equally useless management structure.

Again the numbers of armed and ready troops would be much lower than the total. That brings the total number of ZOG personal that could possibly launch a takeover to 2,700,000 and likely less than 2,000,000 would actually be combat proficient and deployed.

This would require the immediate discontinuation of every zionist war and abandoning every single military base in other nations and moving the entire navy on land and leaving the ships and submarines unattended.
It would also cause a total standstill of all investigation and solving of any and all case in addition to abandoning all intelligence and reporting activities as all agents would be out on the streets.
Not to mention that a large bulk of law enforcement are deputy sheriffs and marshals maintaining our 2,000,000 prison and jail populations, so they would have to abandon all prisons and jails to join in the battle. Then consider how many of these people would be unwilling to participate in this takeover anyway.

In comparison to the 117,000,000 gun owners in this nation and 300,000,000 citizens the ZOG army would be outnumbered 150 to 1 and outgunned 57 to 1.

Then factor out all the troops that would need to remain on foreign bases and ships as well as fighting ziowars and all the feds and police that would need to investigating/intelligence gathering as well as maintaining our incarcerated population as well a compensating for those who would have no part in it anyway and their numbers likely fall under 1,000,000.

I think the old saying applies here: "People can only be policed to the extent they are willing to be policed".

At the end of the day they don't have the numbers or the capabilities to fight a war where they are outnumbered and outgunned well over 100 to 1. Even by disarming some of the population and banning guns there will still be a ton of guns and the same shipments of drugs and guns coming in over the border. They banned drugs a long time ago, look how well that worked out.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 1, 2015)

Skylar said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Then why did the DEMs lose so badly in the mid-terms?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 1, 2015)

We did not lose badly in the mid-terms. We lost exactly as expected in the Senate because of the geography of the seats that were up for election. For the same reason that the Dems will win the Senate back in 2016.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> We did not lose badly in the mid-terms. ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 21, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> We did not lose badly in the mid-terms. We lost exactly as expected in the Senate because of the geography of the seats that were up for election. For the same reason that the Dems will win the Senate back in 2016.


Remember that when liberals lose, they win, because no matter what they are delusional.  After the government shutdown, the liberal lickspittle lapdog media had warned the Repub's that they were going to get a shellacking in the midterms and the Repub's took more seats.  But it didn't matter for the Repukes went against the people and didn't stop Obummber from continuing of the desecration of America.  So here we are with the Donald, who is going against the establishment, both (R) and (D) and the career politicians have no clue on what to do.  Both republican and democratic voters are tending towards Trump, he just might be the next president, and boy , is he going to inherit a mess left to him, by the most incompetent jerk who ever resided in the rainbow house.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 21, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > We did not lose badly in the mid-terms. We lost exactly as expected in the Senate because of the geography of the seats that were up for election. For the same reason that the Dems will win the Senate back in 2016.
> ...



So the Republicans hitting the lowest approaval rating of any party in Gallup recording history is a *win* for republicans?

Hey, try it again. See how a government shut down works for you. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 21, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> A civil war just can't come out of nowhere. The U.S. government is stronger than it has ever been. A militia army would stand a chance against the U.S. armed forces that have drone, attack helicopters, satellite etc. Raising and army to fight the U.S. government would be tough. On top of that you have the mass spying and monitoring capabilities of the NSA, CIA and FBI. It would be very hard to organize or communicate.
> 
> So the guys that say they need their guns to protect themselves from the U.S. government are either fools or lying!
> 
> ...



Well, there is some middle ground. While the US army does have tanks and missiles and such that the people don't have, those are almost never used. 99.9999% of interactions between the public and the government are small arms. In a stand up war the 'militias' would obvious have their asses handed to them. But in pretty much any other lower level engagement it would be small arms v. small arms. 

That being said, if any 'militia' started killings cops, soldiers and fire fighters in the name of their 'revolution', they'd have much more serious issue to content with. The vast swaths of a very well armed population that simply wouldn't put up with their shit. And would simply end them once they started their 'war'. 

I'd give it about a day......a sunrise to sunset day.....before the very 'revolutionaries' that were shooting at cops and soldiers in the morning were begging the same for protection in the evening. As the very well armed and organized public would very simple cull the 'revolutionaries' with the same concern and afterthought one dedicates to putting down a rabid animal.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 21, 2015)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Parties Race To Use Shutdown For 2014 Leverage


> Government Shutdown Sparks Race For 2014 Elections Leverage


 Election 2014: Lessons from the GOP landslide in the Silver State


> At the top of the ticket, the loss of the Senate, and roughly a dozen House seats, puts the Republicans in fairly firm control of the U.S. Congress heading into 2015.


 When Obama closed the WW2 memorial to the veterans, then open it to the illegals for a rally, I think that helped put the nail in the coffin for Dirty Harry Ried(who made over 5 million dollars in shady land deals).  So yeah, let Obama close the government again, because the butchers of babies will be defunded, more Americans will elect more Repubs for Senate and Congress, and Trump will be a shoe in.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 21, 2015)

Skylar said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > A civil war just can't come out of nowhere. The U.S. government is stronger than it has ever been. A militia army would stand a chance against the U.S. armed forces that have drone, attack helicopters, satellite etc. Raising and army to fight the U.S. government would be tough. On top of that you have the mass spying and monitoring capabilities of the NSA, CIA and FBI. It would be very hard to organize or communicate.
> ...


You are very correct since liberals don't like guns, they probably don't have guns, so in their revolution will bring bricks or knives, while We the People will exercise our 2nd amendment and put down the liberal riot real quick.  I for one have been prepping for the day, liberals will go outside the LAW.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 21, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Oh, plenty of liberals have guns. So do plenty of moderates. And independents. And even among conservatives those that would wage war against the US and kill our soldiers and law enforcement officers is a small fraction. 

Its a fringe conservative fantasy that when their ilk 'rise up' and start killing cops in the name of the 'revolution' that the reaction of the people around them would be to join. In reality, they'd be horrified and enfuriated. As these cops and soldiers are our brothers, sisters, daughters and parents. We'd fucking end the little 'revolutionaries', with a bullet in the brain of each of the would-be cop killers. 

And wouldn't give it more thought than taking out the trash.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 21, 2015)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





> Van Jones calls for complete revolution. Finally, Obama throws this vile communist a$$hole under the same bus he threw Rev. Wrong and his own grandmother under.


 BREAKING: Al Sharpton Announces Nationwide Race Riots... Here's the List of Cities He's Targeting


> BREAKING: Al Sharpton Announces Nationwide Race Riots… Here’s the List of Cities He’s Targeting


 Louis Farrakhan Cites Koran, Calls for 10,000 to “Rise Up And Kill Those Who Kill Us”


> *Louis Farrakhan Cites Koran, Calls for 10,000 to “Rise Up And Kill Those Who Kill Us”*
> *Incites murder of police, federal officials *


   When liberals start accusing Conservatives about trying to cause a problem, it is the liberals who are "ACTUALLY" doing what they say conservatives are going to do.  Rules for Radicals is their playbook.  Like I said, BRING IT ON, you will find many police and military are conservatives, who will not do what you liberals want to do.  Bunch of dumbasses who vote liberal.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 21, 2015)

New Black Panther leader: Kill white babies by bombing nurseries


> *New Black Panther leader: Kill white babies by bombing nurseries  *


 
Now why would another liberal organization want to kill WHITE babies?  Isn't that being "RACIST"?  I personally would have no trouble putting a .223 into one of these thugs.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 21, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> New Black Panther leader: Kill white babies by bombing nurseries
> 
> 
> > *New Black Panther leader: Kill white babies by bombing nurseries  *
> ...



This was interesting:



> In a video posted at Breitbart.com on Tuesday, a New Black Panther Leader identified by The Blaze as possibly being King Samir Shabazz, said that blacks will have to kill white babies “seconds” after they’re born, while suggesting bombing nurseries.
> 
> New Black Panther leader: Kill white babies by bombing nurseries



So he's the new black panther party leader......but they're not exactly sure who he is. He's 'possibly' King Samir Shabazz. 

Possibly, huh? That's what you call baseless speculation that the article clearly can't back up.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 21, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



And you demonstrate yet again why there will be no 'civil war'. Your ilk are always giving us excuses why its someone else that has to fight. Not you. And wars aren't fought with 'soldiers' who have only excuses why they won't fight. 

Its an 'army' of half assed Jeffersons. And not a Hamilton or Washington among them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 21, 2015)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Seems that the secular BIGOTS of the left are at it again, and the liberal lickspittle lapdog media just turns a blind eye on the events.  Could this be more pressure that Obama wants to get the black people to react and go rioting again? 


> 6 Black Churches in Ferguson Burned Down in 10 Days


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?



Would rule out the possibility of a cops vs not-cops thing.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 21, 2015)

Not sure what the division is or the most MAJOR division is in this country.
Right now it seems mostly political because of the election next year.....

But there are definitely divisions and subdivisions.   Certainly NOT what our forefathers had in mind......


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 4, 2015)

Five wounded in stabbing rampage at California college


> Five students were stabbed Wednesday at the University of California, Merced, and the suspect was fatally shot by police, the school said.


 Good thing that a good guy with a gun was able to stop the minority from hurting others.  Why would I say this?  Because if it was a WHITE MALE, there would be a picture of the perp, and the story would be how the white guy stabbed this person and stabbed that person.  Ah well, lets see if it was an illegal, and watch the story disappear, like the illegal who shot the girl in San Fran.  Oh you forgot about that?  That is why liberals end up getting the vote, how easy you all forget.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Five wounded in stabbing rampage at California college
> 
> 
> > Five students were stabbed Wednesday at the University of California, Merced, and the suspect was fatally shot by police, the school said.
> ...



Wow.......that post should come with a shambling walk and a long moan of 'Braaaaaains'. 

As that's quite the zombie thread you're trying to reanimate.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 6, 2015)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Five wounded in stabbing rampage at California college
> ...


Looks like I was quite right, that it WASNT a white guy.  Just another Lone Wolf, who smiled as he hacked up innocent people who just wanted to live their lives in peace.  The religion of peace hard at work.  And to think Obama is going to INVITE in 200,000 more of these guys from Syria.  Faisal Mohammad identified as mass stabber at California college


> MERCED, Calif. — The male student killed by campus police after he stabbed four people at University of California, Merced, has been identified as freshman Faisal Mohammad, school officials said Thursday.


 Later in the article the NEWS reporter says that authorities are trying to figure out why this guy would do what he did.  Just shows how fucking stupid liberal news orgs are.  By the way, it took good guys with guns to kill this bad guy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 6, 2015)

This U.S. city has become the first to elect a Muslim-majority city council


> But the Muslim population in Hamtramck has grown steadily due to immigration, said University of Michigan-Dearborn associate professor Sally Howell, who has written a book on Michigan and U.S. Muslims. Dearborn has many Arab-American immigrants, but Hamtramck likely became the first city to have a Muslim-majority population in 2013. She estimates that about 50 percent of the city is made up of Muslims, and the city has at least seven mosques, more mosques per capita than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> “The growth is taking place in these Muslim communities, and they are transforming the city scape,” Howell said. “It’s become much more visible in the last 15 years.”


 This is very disturbing news.  I thought religion and government was supposed to be separated?  I remember some liberal complaining that they would not want a Mormon in office because he would force his religion on the rest of US.  Double standards?  Without them liberals would have no standards at all.  Of course a Mormon wouldn't cut your head off, if you didn't like his policies, where with a Muslim........


----------



## Skylar (Nov 6, 2015)

andaronjim said:


> Five wounded in stabbing rampage at California college
> 
> 
> > Five students were stabbed Wednesday at the University of California, Merced, and the suspect was fatally shot by police, the school said.
> ...



You mean the cops?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 24, 2015)

'No one feels safe': New Orleans on edge after mass shooting


> NEW ORLEANS — New Orleans officials are quite sure someone knows the identities of the shooters who opened fire on each other in a crowd of hundreds of people during a block party — and they are urging them to come forward.
> 
> Police Superintendent Michael Harrison says the shootout that wounded 17 people Sunday night was probably gang-related. He said it's "highly possible" that the shooting was related to the city's heroin trade but authorities are still investigating.


 The liberal "NEWS' org. never seems to say when it is a black on black crime.  But if it was a black man shot by a white cop, the news would be all over the color.  So more blacks end up being shot, nothing to see here, but bad guys shooting, good guys dying, a civil war is on in America.  Just cant wait till it spills over into the liberal white areas, then those liberals will be howling to have something done about it.  By then it will be too late.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 24, 2015)

Minneapolis police say 5 shot near protest scene


> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — Minneapolis police are searching for three white male suspects who authorities say shot five Black Lives Matters demonstrators, while the family of a black man who was fatally shot by a police officer has called for the dayslong protests outside of a police precinct to end.


 See what I mean?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 12, 2016)

Machete-Wielding Man Attacks Israeli-Christian's Ohio Restaurant


> *Police have shot and killed a man who allegedly attacked patrons of a Columbus, Ohio, restaurant Thursday night, wounding several people. One of the victims is in critical condition, according to reports.*
> The suspected attacker is a Somali national named Mohammad Barry, CBS reports. There are also reports that Barry was on a terrorist watchlist.


 Funny how lone wolf attacks never add up to anything, except more dead US Citizens that Obama swore and oath to protect.  Maybe we could get lucky and have Obama and his family be at one of these restaurants with another lone wolf attack.  But of course he is surrounded by fully automatic machine gun wielding jack booted thugs, who will shoot first, then ask question later.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You're averaging about 23 posts a day on this forum ALONE asshole!
Then there are the two other forums you are on. One averaging MORE than 30 posts a day!
 You're looking at around to 80 posts a day!
 What you get from the 'Oprah' forum is beyond me.
How do you even find time to put in your 4 hours a day, three days a week, at 'Jack-In-The-Box?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


Agreed.  There will be no "civil war" because New York vs Ferber upon peaceful civil challenge will overturn Obergefell and the question of states defining marriage will be affirmed in favor of the states.  There never was a provision in the Constitution for either 1. Just some deviant repugnant sex behaviors but not others (polygamy, for instance which the 14th says should also right now be legal) or 2. A definition or promise of a "right" for everyone to marry anyone they like.

Loving v Virgina was about race, not behavior.  And it didn't eradicate a mother and father for children.  Gay marriage does, and that's a problem.  And, harmful ultimately to children.  New York vs Ferber (1982) was a USSC Finding that says that even if an adult enjoys a constitutionally-protect right, even as rock-solid as the 1st Amendment which the Court slavishly finds in favor of, that right cannot hurt a child or children physically or psychologically.

Ferber was a depraved man who was trying to peddle child pornography featuring two young boys masturbating.  He claimed when New York shut him down, that doing so was his constitutional right.  He won initially in the lower courts but when SCOTUS reviewed his "right" they recoiled and determined that no, there was a clear line in the sand when children are involved in any adult "right" if that right harms them.  Then, it isn't constitutionally-protected.  An interesting case for those thinking about challenging Obergefell 2015...


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Tell that to the REPs who will again control Congress. To a REP controlled Senate. To President Trump.
Anyone who believes Hillary or Sanders will beat Trump in the General is delusional.


----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I doubt people are going to challenge Obergefell with court findings you've imagined. Your idiocy is only surpassed by your irrelevance.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 12, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Oh dannyboy, * "At this point, what difference does it make, whether I post here or there?"*  You aren't pissed that I am pointing out how much *LIBERALLISM* is failing not only in America but the rest of the world?  Go back to your pot smoking in your parents basement, collect welfare, and use your parents healthcare till you are 26, and be at peace.  Go vote for the vagina who stole once again the elections of New Hampshire, because the regular people voted for Bernie, yet the Super Electorics were bought off by HRC.  I know how angry you libtards are as with Der Fuhrer with pen and phone haven't done enough to provide you with free drugs(but old farts get free drugs) and food and internet porn.  May you not live long and prosper, your gene pool needs to end.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Um......Trump has the highest disapproval rating of any candidate. Ever. 

He doesn't appeal outside his core demographic. Check out Nate Silver, the man who essentially called the 2012 election. He considers Trump a very high risk candidate. 

Anyone who would ignore these enormous warning signs is delusional.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 12, 2016)

There is no such thing as "New York vs Ferber upon peaceful civil challenge will overturn Obergefell and the question of states defining marriage will be affirmed in favor of the states."  That ship has sailed.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Ferber never so much as mentions marriage. Let alone finds that same sex marriage 'hurts children'. Ferber is merely your case of the month. You'll forget about in a few weeks and come up with a brand new irrelevant case you insist will overturn Obergefell. And then forget about that one too.

Back in reality, Obergefell is fine. And your pseudo-legal babble is still irrelevant.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no such thing as "New York vs Ferber upon peaceful civil challenge will overturn Obergefell and the question of states defining marriage will be affirmed in favor of the states."  That ship has sailed.



Exactly. Ferber never even mentions marriage. Sil genuinely has no idea what she's talking about. She plucks random cases out of the air that have nothing to do with Obergefell, makes up gibberish about them, and then insist that her imagination overturns the Supreme Court.

And.....same sex marriage is still legal in 50 of 50 States.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Obergefell will not be overturned by any peacefull challenge.  Same sex marriage will be the law of the land  until the system is changed.

I'd like to see Russia change it.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Obergefell will not be overturned by any peacefull challenge.  Same sex marriage will be the law of the land  until the system is changed.
> 
> I'd like to see Russia change it.



Of course you would. As I said, there's no creature on god's green earth that hates the United States more or more longs for her downfall.....than a fringe right conservative.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


reminds me of my thread 

The repository of rw revolutionary rhetoric


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Obergefell will not be overturned by any peacefull challenge.  Same sex marriage will be the law of the land  until the system is changed.
> ...


Tipsycatlover exemplifies that


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



She's not alone. Many in the fringe right believe that the US is too far gone to be salvaged. And the only way to bring the American people back to a 'constitutional' government is for the nation to collapse into anarchy and then be 'remade'.

Variations of the apocalypse are essentially the fringe right's 5 year plan.

But why would you ever want such a person running the country?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...


Don't forget Truman Capote


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Obergefell will not be overturned by any peacefull challenge.  Same sex marriage will be the law of the land  until the system is changed.
> ...


This country has changed so much that it no longer deserves to survive.  Just the fact that we have such a thing as same sex marriage is proof of that.   

No nation has survived the normalization of homosexuality.  We won't either and it can't happen soon enough.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



What about those nations that didn't normalize homosexuality? How many of them didn't survive?

If you're attributing causation, then surely they're all still around. Right?


----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Obergefell will not be overturned by any peacefull challenge.  Same sex marriage will be the law of the land  until the system is changed.
> 
> I'd like to see Russia change it.


You are free to go and join them to bring about this change. Make sure your Hoveround is fully charged, we wouldn't the battery dying on the battlefield.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


There is no division like North v South.  The corruption is too pervasive.  The division is more house by house, block by block.  The ordinary mechanism of revolution won't work.  It needs a stronger power with a large network of collaboration to end what we have made.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Describe this 'stronger power with a large network of collaboration'. Because it sounds depressingly like a network of secret police.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I would hope that Russia steps up to the plate and ends the American experiment with liberalism, perversion and corruption.  I would be honored to be an informant.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


IOW's do what my siggie pic says Tipsycatlover  . I thought you claimed that you were educated?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




 What activities would you 'inform' on? And who would you inform to?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> IOW's vote for
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Even the very well educated.  Particularly the very well educated recognizes that the country is too divided to survive intact.  Without a stronger force imposing a cohesive system it will just continue to slowly dissolve.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > IOW's vote for
> ...




And the strong force you're proposing...is the Russian government which would take over the US and set up a system of informants?

Okay. What would they be 'informing' on?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


In a better world, I would be informing on people like yourself and do it to a Russian neighborhood commander.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



And what would you be informing a Russian neighborhood commander about me, specifically?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ... or is that alarmist?
> ...



Agreed.  There will be no "civil war" because New York vs Ferber upon peaceful civil challenge will overturn Obergefell and the question of states defining marriage will be affirmed in favor of the states.  There never was a provision in the Constitution for either 1. Just some deviant repugnant sex behaviors but not others (polygamy, for instance which the 14th says should also right now be legal) or 2. A definition or promise of a "right" for everyone to marry anyone they like.

Loving v Virgina was about race, not behavior.  And it didn't eradicate a mother and father for children.  Gay marriage does, and that's a problem.  And, harmful ultimately to children.  New York vs Ferber (1982) was a USSC Finding that says that even if an adult enjoys a constitutionally-protect right, even as rock-solid as the 1st Amendment which the Court slavishly finds in favor of, that right cannot hurt a child or children physically or psychologically.

Ferber was a depraved man who was trying to peddle child pornography featuring two young boys masturbating.  He claimed when New York shut him down, that doing so was his constitutional right.  He won initially in the lower courts but when SCOTUS reviewed his "right" they recoiled and determined that no, there was a clear line in the sand when children are involved in any adult "right" if that right harms them.  Then, it isn't constitutionally-protected.  An interesting case for those thinking about challenging Obergefell 2015...



Skylar said:


> *Ferber never so much as mentions marriage*. Let alone finds that same sex marriage 'hurts children'. Ferber is merely your case of the month. You'll forget about in a few weeks and come up with a brand new irrelevant case you insist will overturn Obergefell. And then forget about that one too.
> 
> Back in reality, Obergefell is fine. And your pseudo-legal babble is still irrelevant.



*As you know, when people use previous Court Findings to support their argument, they don't narrow down to specifics, but instead argue the GENERALIZED finding of a case*.  In Ferber, the generalized finding was that even when a person enjoys a civil right...even one as rock-solid and supported by previous case law as the 1st Amendment, that right is suspended if that "enjoyment" involves hurting children physically or psychologically.

*Using your logic, Loving v Virginia never mentioned gay marriage...so....it can't be used to argue that "gay marriage should be legal across 50 states".*.


----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You do realize spamming the same exact dumn shit doesn't make it any more true, right?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Ferber never so much as mentions marriage. Let alone finds that same sex marriage 'hurts children'. Ferber is merely your case of the month. You'll forget about in a few weeks and come up with a brand new irrelevant case you insist will overturn Obergefell. And then forget about that one too.
> ...



Alas, the supreme court has already found specifically....that denying same sex marriage hurts kids.



			
				Windsor v. US said:
			
		

> "And it humiliates tens of thousands of children now being raised by same-sex couples. The law in question makes it even more difficult for the children to understand the integrity and closeness of their own family and its concord with other families in their community and in their daily lives.....
> 
> .....DOMA also brings financial harm to children of samesex couples. It raises the cost of health care for families by taxing health benefits provided by employers to their workers’ same-sex spouses. And it denies or reduces benefits allowed to families upon the loss of a spouse and parent, benefits that are an integral part of family security."



And again in Obergefell:



			
				Obergefell v. Hodges said:
			
		

> A third basis for protecting the right to marry is that it safeguards children and families and thus draws meaning from related rights of childrearing, procreation, and education. Without the recognition, stability, and predictability marriage offers, children suffer the stigma of knowing their families are somehow lesser. They also suffer the significant material costs of being raised by unmarried parents, relegated to a more difficult and uncertain family life. The marriage laws at issue thus harm and humiliate the children of same-sex couples.
> And that recognizing same sex marriage helps children:



And finally, the Supreme Court found that same sex marriage benefits children:



			
				Obergefell v. Hodges said:
			
		

> By giving recognition and legal structure to their parents’ relationship, marriage allows children “to understand the integrity and closeness of their own family and its concord with other families in their community and in their daily lives.” Marriage also affords the permanency and stability important to children’s best interests.



And affirm again that same sex marriage benefits children, recognizing gays and lesbians as creating loving, supportive families:



			
				Obergefell v. Hodges said:
			
		

> As all parties agree, many same-sex couples provide loving and nurturing homes to their children, whether biological or adopted. And hundreds of thousands of children are presently being raised by such couples. Most States have allowed gays and lesbians to adopt, either as individuals or as couples, and many adopted and foster children have same-sex parents. This provides powerful confirmation from the law itself that gays and lesbians can create loving, supportive families.



So what court would ignore the specific findings of the Supreme Court as it relates to children and same sex marriage.......for your imagination about 'general findings' in a case that never so much as mentions marriage nor says anything about children and same sex marriage?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


So EXTRA Constitutional means? You didn't see my siggie pic did you?

Why is it rw'ers, YOU in this instance, resort to violence? More likely because you can't field any electable candidates is more like it.

And you talking about crime in the streets


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It not for us. Its for her. She finds the rhetorical thumb sucking soothing.

Its a balm of the cognitive dissonance that arises when the world doesn't match her pseudo-legal predictions of it.


----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> It not for us. Its for her. She finds the rhetorical thumb sucking soothing.
> 
> Its a balm of the cognitive dissonance that arises when the world doesn't match her pseudo-legal predictions of i



Obviously. It's why Sil is quoting a post from June to whine about queers again. In other words, the sun still rises. lol


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

That the Supreme Court found that same sex marriage benefits children is as meaningless as the Dred Scott ruling.  

Of course same sex marriage doesn't benefit children.  The substantial benefit of a family relationship can't be changed by a court ruling.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That the Supreme Court found that same sex marriage benefits children is as meaningless as the Dred Scott ruling.
> 
> Of course same sex marriage doesn't benefit children.  The substantial benefit of a family relationship can't be changed by a court ruling.



If you understood anything about the law, you'd realize that in court its not meaningless. Its called 'binding precedent'. Which begs the question about your claims, what's the use of legal argument that has no use in court?

And denying same sex marriage doesn't magically change same sex parents into opposite sex parents. I merely guarantees that these children never have married parents. Which hurts these children. And help none.

Though I am curious, do you think that the children or same sex couples be taken from them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You cannot fly in the face of reality.   Your opinion that the Loving case cannot be used to support same sex marriage denies the fact that it was, and favorably.   The Supreme Court has ruled that the marriage of perverts is a benefit to children.

It doesn't mean that perv marriage really is a benefit to children,  merely that the Supreme Court said it was.  Since we are a nation of laws, (as filtered through social justice) it will remain this way until such time as social justice is replaced by real justice.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Real justice encompasses same sex marriage. As denying marriage to same sex parents doesn't magically make them opposite sex parents. It only guarantees that these children will never have married parents.

Which hurts these kids and helps none.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

There are no unintended pregnancies in same sex relationships.   Children are deliberately inserted into perv marriage.   Don't insert children into pervert relationships and the issue of parentage doesn't come up.

Same sex marriage is the law of the land.  Children being raised by perverts to be perverts is the law of the land.   All normal people can do is keep the perversion as far from themselves as they can.   Forcing acceptance of perversion is not the law of the land.  At least so far.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Authoritarianism over Liberty?  You're not an American at all, are you?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are no unintended pregnancies in same sex relationships.   Children are deliberately inserted into perv marriage.   Don't insert children into pervert relationships and the issue of parentage doesn't come up.



And how would you prevent it, specifically?

Report them to your local Russian Neighbhood Commander, comrade?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Comrade Tipsy? Of course she is.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are no unintended pregnancies in same sex relationships.   Children are deliberately inserted into perv marriage.   Don't insert children into pervert relationships and the issue of parentage doesn't come up.
> ...


In a better world someone would save these children.   We aren't in a better world.   All normal people can do is use what authority they have to act in their own lives.  No one has to accept perverts unless there they fall into a class where it's necessary .  Even that's limited.  You don't have to let them in your house.  Your children aren't required by law to play with them.  After work hours, you can tell your gay cubicle mate to fuck off and die.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



So.....nothing then.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Nope.  Not a thing.  Perversion is the law of the land.  Individuals don't have to accept it though.


----------



## NoVote (Feb 12, 2016)

Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

NoVote said:


> Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.


Every patriot to the American way of life is a traitor to the transformed country.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

NoVote said:


> Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.



Same problem as always: civil wars involve war. And your ilk won't fight.

They'll give elaborate explanations for why its someone *else's* responsibility to bleed. But why they shouldn't have to.

And the result? Jack shit. Which is why there will be no civil war.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 12, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Read this very carefully pal. YOU have 100% totally mistaken me for some other poster. Go back and give your fucking head a shake! And lay off the dope.
Then come back and apologize for getting my post/s mixed up with some stupid fucking LIB. OK?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

There won't be a civil war in the same sense that the last civil war was fought.  There are no clear lines of demarcation.    At best there are isolated areas that insulate themselves from their surroundings.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.
> ...




Says the gal who insists we need to be taken over by Russia with a network of 'informants' to turn neighbors into the local "Russian Commander''.

The loathing that the fringe right has of the United States has no bounds.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Oh you mean THIS Nate Silver?
Dear God you're a fucking idiot!
Nate Silver Said Donald Trump Had No Shot. Where Did He Go Wrong?


----------



## NoVote (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll remember you...


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > NoVote said:
> ...


I would personally love it.  I don't have any loathing for the United States.  The mountains are still as beautiful, the deserts as spectacular.   The beaches are as pure as they ever were.   The people, such as yourself, liberals, perverts, the collective you, deserves to be and is loathed.   Your mistake is in thinking its an inconsequential fringe instead of a movement whose purpose is to destroy everything you did or ever want to do.  

We no longer have feelings for our neighbors.  They happen to occupy an adjacent space and deserve nothing.  Not even the time of day.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, you guys are really going at it, when I posted that a Arab Israel Christian was hacked up by a Muslim in an  Ohio Eatery.  Maybe you still deny that we are at war with Fundamental Radical Muslims who are hell bent on killing US, but I for one will not go down without a fight, or be like a chicken shit liberal Weiner(Anthony) who shows off his body parts on the net, as Carlos Danger(ROTFLMAO).  You lefties are so in the tank for Der Fuhrer that is, he tells you to surrender, you will be first in line to throw up your hands(Don't shoot) in the hope that your shoulders wont be separated from your head, while it is shoved so far up your ass.  But not to worry, as the Conservatives who go around armed in a concealed way, will not allow the EVIL, from spreading into our neighborhoods.  You guys can continue to talk about homosexuals, but they will be thrown off buildings first, then women and children will be raped, and you men will be drowned in pools because the radical liberal Muslims hate weak people.  Live free or die trying, be a liberal and you will be a victim.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

As liberals support muslims, it is possible that the muslim invasion could result in a civil war.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There won't be a civil war in the same sense that the last civil war was fought.  There are no clear lines of demarcation.    At best there are isolated areas that insulate themselves from their surroundings.


drama much?

jeesh you rw eXtremists take the cake.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2016)

Pointing out that neighborly feelings no longer exist isn't drama.   It's reality.  Maybe in some small towns or rural areas people value their neighbors.   In cities, no one even notices when they die.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 12, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There won't be a civil war in the same sense that the last civil war was fought.  There are no clear lines of demarcation.    At best there are isolated areas that insulate themselves from their surroundings.
> ...


Tipsy is a left wing plant to make the sovereign citizens look silly.

She succeeds, very well.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 12, 2016)

*When* it starts there'll be much discussion as to whether it's a race war or just a civil war.

To Obama it won't matter.

Hey, either way, it's a_ legacy_.....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Poor, poor little Andaronjim.


Chris Marquez: Veteran Marine Beaten By Black Lives Matter Protesters At McDonald’s?


> Chris Marquez, a highly decorated Marine and Iraq war veteran, was badly beaten by a group of black teenagers at a Washington, D.C., McDonald’s. Before the Friday night attack occurred, the group of young men allegedly asked the 30-year-old veteran if black lives mattered.
> 
> Marquez said that he could quickly tell the black teenagers were attempting to provoke him and decided to ignore their taunts in the hope that they would simply move along. As he continued to eat his meal, the group refused to disengage, _WJLA_ reports.


 Seems to me *Jake the Fake *that the far left liberal nut jobs are going out of their way to make the lives of ordinary citizens miserable, the problem with some of these liberal religious zelots is that they are going to push someone who is packing and those dumber than a box of rocks individuals aren't going to like the results.  The war has started,(just like the liberal left did in the 1800's and wanted it), and the rest of America is going to get sucked into it.  All I can say is bring it on. Lock and load.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2016)

What "war has started"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, poor little Andaronjim.
> ...


Seems to me AndaronDumb that we have an isolated incident of hooliganism dressed up as political activism, in the opinion of the far right,like you.  Let's see the entire story role out.

There is no "war", only criminal behavior by criminals of the left and the right, and will be dealt with as such.  The black youngsters will get their punishment just like the Bundys et al.


----------



## Slave2the$ (Feb 18, 2016)

If trump gets elected you can thank liberals for it. They literally are driving everyone to madness.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Police: 5 dead, 3 injured in Pennsylvania shooting


> WILKINSBURG, Pa. (AP) — Five people have been killed in an ambush-style shooting during a backyard party in suburban Pittsburgh and at least two gunmen are at large, police said.


 I wonder if these 5 people died from* that weird cave monkey disease *or were these happy people attacked because some liberal murderers decided to stop them from being happy?  Nope nothing to see here, move along, but does seem to be spreading out to outlying areas near inner cities of turmoil.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 10, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> *When* it starts there'll be much discussion as to whether it's a race war or just a civil war.
> 
> To Obama it won't matter.
> 
> Hey, either way, it's a_ legacy_.....



Except that it won't start. As your ilk aren't willing to bleed. You're only willing to talk about *other* people bleeding. Other people sacrificing.

But never yourself.

That's not a 'civil war' or a 'race war', Henry. That's an excuse for sitting on your ass and doing nothing. Which is exactly what you do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 10, 2016)

Skylar said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > *When* it starts there'll be much discussion as to whether it's a race war or just a civil war.
> ...


SkyZikabrain, you have no idea about my sacrifices to this country, the amount of blood I had to spill to keep your sorry ass from being taken over by a 2 bit dictator.  And now with shitforbrains like you, you voted in not once but twice a 2 bit dictator.  Once again, I am playing by the law, and with the leftists wishing to collapse the American Economy, so they can then take over with their Socialist Ideas, once that happens I NO LONGER HAVE TO FOLLOW THE CONSTITUTIONAL LAW(as there wont be a constitution).  You dimwits just cant see it, because you are a liberal.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 10, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



So your excuse why *you* should't have to bleed for your little civil war but someone else should have to ... is that you already did.

Spoiler Alert: *all your other fellow civil war cheer leaders have excuses why they shouldn't have to fight either. *Why its always someone else that has to bleed, someone else that has to fight their 'civil war'.

Which is why there will be no 'new civil war'. But plenty of folks talking about it while they crack open a beer and a tab for internet porn.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 10, 2016)

Would you think that those 5 people who were butchered by the liberal murderers have bled enough for this country?  They did give the ultimate sacrifice for their happiness, which was snuffed out by the thugs who follow "Lucifer".  Maybe you might be lucky enough to get involved like they did?  Funny how after 7 years of Obama in office, that there is today more murders happening.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 10, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Would you think that those 5 people who were butchered by the liberal murderers have bled enough for this country?  They did give the ultimate sacrifice for their happiness, which was snuffed out by the thugs who follow "Lucifer".  Maybe you might be lucky enough to get involved like they did?  Funny how after 7 years of Obama in office, that there is today more murders happening.



In comparison to the 'conservative murderers'? There will be no 'civil war' without people to fight it. And you and your ilk have *only excuses why you won't fight.*

Babbling about 'lucifer' isn't a civil war. Its another excuse for inaction. 

And no, murders are down since Obama took office. Along with crime in general. 

United States Crime Rates 1960 - 2014

 And this despite the population increasing by about 11 million people. Remember, you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 10, 2016)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Would you think that those 5 people who were butchered by the liberal murderers have bled enough for this country?  They did give the ultimate sacrifice for their happiness, which was snuffed out by the thugs who follow "Lucifer".  Maybe you might be lucky enough to get involved like they did?  Funny how after 7 years of Obama in office, that there is today more murders happening.
> ...


Okay, you are right, and since you are right, you go walk down the streets of Chicago, NYC and Baltimore telling everyone how wonderful life is and how well off you are under Obama.  Not the lighter side of those cities but where people are being killed every weekend.  You are such an idiot.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 10, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



So since murders are up in Chicago.....there is going to be a civil war? 

You simply don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You were laughably wrong about murders being up under Obama. And you predictably gave nothing but excuses why you won't fight in your own little 'civil war'. If even you're not willing to fight, why in the hell would you assume that someone else is?

Crack a beer and watch some internet porn. Its what your 'civil war' amounts to.


----------



## hazlnut (Mar 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?




This one will be much shorter.  Week, tops.


----------



## Mousterian (Mar 11, 2016)

> my sacrifices to this country, the amount of blood I had to spill to keep your sorry ass from being taken over by a 2 bit dictator



So you've seen active service, andaronjim? And Purple Heart? Really? Can you post a picture of your scars?
Or are you totally full of shit, like your posts seem to indicate?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 11, 2016)

Obviously there won't be a "war", but it sure seems like the number of people who *could* become violent is increasing.

They're clearly being whipped up into a frenzy by the usual media suspects and the internet.

Someone needs to emerge to calm this shit down before some serious damage is done.
.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... or is that alarmist?
> Even the "gay marriage" is aligning South vs. North...or no?


No.
It is alarmist.
And rather silly.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pointing out that neighborly feelings no longer exist isn't drama.   It's reality.  Maybe in some small towns or rural areas people value their neighbors.   In cities, no one even notices when they die.


What absolute bullshit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Obviously there won't be a "war", but it sure seems like the number of people who *could* become violent is increasing.
> 
> They're clearly be whipped up into a frenzy by the usual media suspects and the internet.
> 
> ...



It's not about to happen any time soon, but it's building.

Firstly the battle lines are being drawn, Republican v. Democrat, partisanship becoming more and more obvious, each side coming up with pathetic nonsense to justify their nonsense. 

Secondly the US is going downhill. For the last few generations people have expected to be better off than the last, now it's getting to the point where it's the same, but soon it'll go downhill. China's star is rising, and rising fast. China produces a lot of cheap crap, mainly because 50 year olds lived through the cultural revolution and really don't have the skills to lead a decent first world life. 
But the kids, now, they're learning to be robots, their math skill is way beyond that of any western country, half the kids in China have a math score that'd get them into Harvard, they just struggle with the creativity side of the SATs. Who needs creativity when producing high tech goods? You need the relevant skills and China is giving kids some of these, and the US simply isn't. 

So when people start losing hope, they'll start squabbling more, getting more violent and angry and then there's the guns...... even a four year old can shoot his mom.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 11, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously there won't be a "war", but it sure seems like the number of people who *could* become violent is increasing.
> ...


It's going to take some leadership, and I don't see anyone on the horizon.

Regarding China, we'll see.  We said the same thing about Japan in the 70's.  China is in the midst of transitioning from a manufacturing economy to a consumer-driven economy, or trying to, and early signs are that its leadership may not know what it's doing.  Its currency is tanking and there are some significant structural problems that are still increasing.

I certainly agree that we're in decline, but this to me is a self-inflicted wound.  We have some crazed people, people who have simply fucking LOST it, and they're increasing in number and influence.
.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, there's no leadership out there, no one would bother voting for a person who could actually run a country properly anyway. Not entertaining enough, is it?

Japan has a population about 1/3 the size of the US. China has one 4 times larger, there's a difference. Japan and Germany couldn't stop high tech from being in the US, China could. 

Maybe the govt doesn't know what it's doing, they think they do. What China desperately needs is a recession. There's so much dead wood, businesses that have been set up by imbeciles who don't know the first thing about running a business, and they're making a ton of money. A recession will wipe them away, only the best will survive and grow, allowing others to rise up who will have to compete with the better firms, rather than at present where the market is so large. 

Chinese kids study for like 16 hours a day, they're robots of a kind the US will never be. If they get the skills they need, they're going to get the jobs.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, there's no leadership out there, no one would bother voting for a person who could actually run a country properly anyway. Not entertaining enough, is it?

Japan has a population about 1/3 the size of the US. China has one 4 times larger, there's a difference. Japan and Germany couldn't stop high tech from being in the US, China could. 

Maybe the govt doesn't know what it's doing, they think they do. What China desperately needs is a recession. There's so much dead wood, businesses that have been set up by imbeciles who don't know the first thing about running a business, and they're making a ton of money. A recession will wipe them away, only the best will survive and grow, allowing others to rise up who will have to compete with the better firms, rather than at present where the market is so large. 

Chinese kids study for like 16 hours a day, they're robots of a kind the US will never be. If they get the skills they need, they're going to get the jobs.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 11, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yeah, the sheer size of the country is a wild card, no doubt.  

As far as leadership goes here, I don't see an incentive for a real leader - a person who can get both ends of the spectrum to calm down - to take the risk.  That person would be destroyed right now.  And yeah, we're more interested in being entertained than in boring stuff like competence.
.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > NoVote said:
> ...



No greater calling has a patriot than to rat out their fellow countrymen….right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2016)

NoVote said:


> Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.


You won't.  Because you opponents are not socialists and communists but you are fascists and authoritarians.  Your doom is inevitable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There won't be a civil war in the same sense that the last civil war was fought.  There are no clear lines of demarcation.    At best there are isolated areas that insulate themselves from their surroundings.


Yup, they are called prisons and graveyards.  Go ahead and revolt.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone under 40 makes the same mistakes on questions like these. They are simply to young to remember when America was really free from this PC shit going around now. Believe me, it can't last. The rest of us have not gone anywhere, we are here and getting sick of this monkey business. Some of us did raise our kids right and passed on what we know about socialism and communism and rights that are just wrong. Now, we are on the cusp. Either people will elect Trump and we can do this peacefully, or they can try to phoney up the peoples will and cause the civil war that is simmering. It's like the fox and the hare. Patriots will be fighting for our way of life, you commies will be fighting for lunch. Guess who will win.
> ...



Didn't these arm chair commandos make the exact same prediction if Obama was reelected? Or if gay marriage was supported by the Supreme Court?

These civil war'o'philes sound more and more like some Christian cult predicting the exact 'revised' date of the return of Jesus with each passing day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2016)

These are primarily older (in some cases much older) white males marginalized by a system the would not take the time to understand or work with.  They can no more go back to "the way things are" than one can put spilled water back into a shattered bottle.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

Make sure that bottle is in so many pieces,  it could never be put back together.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What's a countryman?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

There are many forms of war, including civil war.  Right now the country seems to be undergoing a civil withdrawal and separation.  That makes it easy to ignore the fighting that is going on.  Conflict becomes just part of the background noise.  

Already wide sections of the country have no interest in one another.   To suggest some feeling of patriotism to fellow countrymen is simply laughable.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



According to you, your Russian handler, comrade.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are many forms of war, including civil war.  Right now the country seems to be undergoing a civil withdrawal and separation.  That makes it easy to ignore the fighting that is going on.  Conflict becomes just part of the background noise.
> 
> Already wide sections of the country have no interest in one another.   To suggest some feeling of patriotism to fellow countrymen is simply laughable.



That's why you want Russia to take over the country....to give you the opportunity to turn in your fellow Americans to Russian informants?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> These are primarily older (in some cases much older) white males marginalized by a system the would not take the time to understand or work with.  They can no more go back to "the way things are" than one can put spilled water back into a shattered bottle.



The problem with that demo....is that they aren't willing to actually fight. How are they going to wage a civill war......without, you know, anyone to fight it for them?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

There are many ways of fighting.  A breakdown in the civic society might not involve fighting at all.   Right now, it's a dissolution of any concept that this one country and we are one people.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are many ways of fighting.  A breakdown in the civic society might not involve fighting at all.   Right now, it's a dissolution of any concept that this one country and we are one people.



I'm pretty sure that loathing of the United States is you. You're the one begging for Russia to take us over, pleading for an opportunity to turn in your fellow citizens to your Russian handlers.

You're not going to find much company for that among your fellow citizens.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> The problem with that demo....is that they aren't willing to actually fight. How are they going to wage a civill war......without, you know, anyone to fight it for them?



If you press people hard enough, they will eventually fight back. You Communists bank on the idea that comforts outweigh infringement, and for the moment that is true. What you cannot grasp is that you are in a game of brinksmanship, you push ever further in your war on civil rights and American culture.

What you have done thus far is given rise to Donald Trump, but are you so stupid that you fail to grasp that Trump is a rebellion in his own right?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with that demo....is that they aren't willing to actually fight. How are they going to wage a civill war......without, you know, anyone to fight it for them?
> ...



Press people hard enough on what? Gay marriage? The people overwhelming support it. AMong millenials (you know, the fight age folks), support is roughly 80%.

Pushed over the 'oregon occupation'? Those guys are national laughing stock.

What issue is going to push our young people to start killing cops and soldiers in the name of the revolution? Specifically. 



> You Communists bank on the idea that comforts outweigh infringement, and for the moment that is true. What you cannot grasp is that you are in a game of brinksmanship, you push ever further in your war on civil rights and American culture.
> 
> What you have done thus far is given rise to Donald Trump, but are you so stupid that you fail to grasp that Trump is a rebellion in his own right?



'Communist'? I'm not calling for Russia to take us over so I can turn in my fellow citizens to Russian informants. That's your ilk.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> [
> 
> Press people hard enough on what? Gay marriage? The people overwhelming support it. AMong millenials (you know, the fight age folks), support is roughly 80%.



Such as your attacks on the 1st Amendment, Little Sisters of the Poor, Hobby Lobby, Lois Lerner attacking the Obama enemies list.



> Pushed over the 'oregon occupation'? Those guys are national laughing stock.
> 
> What issue is going to push our young people to start killing cops and soldiers in the name of the revolution? Specifically.



Our young people are already killing cops, did you miss the whole "White Lives Don't Matter" movement.

It's still amusing that you leftists think the Military will side with you if the shit hits the fan...



> 'Communist'? I'm not calling for Russia to take us over so I can turn in my fellow citizens to Russian informants. That's your ilk.



Reagan defeated the Soviets, Russia isn't Communist anymore. What we have now is the democrat - Islamist alliance. 

But the threat to this nation is internal, the democratic - socialist party.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are many forms of war, including civil war.  Right now the country seems to be undergoing a civil withdrawal and separation.  That makes it easy to ignore the fighting that is going on.  Conflict becomes just part of the background noise.
> ...


Who would be my fellow Americans?  You!  That would be a joke wouldn't it.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Obama's 'enemies list' is your hallucination. So the millennials aren't going to start killing cops on that one.

And Hobby Lobby won their case. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soldiers on that one.

And the 'Little Sisters of the Poor' don't have to provide birth control for anyone. The government will. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soliders on that one.

*So where is this sudden frenzy to die, bleed and kill for the revolution going to come from? *So far nothing you've mentioned even comes close. There is no 'revolution' without a fighting force. _And you have none._



> Our young people are already killing cops, did you miss the whole "White Lives Don't Matter" movement.
> 
> It's still amusing that you leftists think the Military will side with you if the shit hits the fan...



Cop deaths are near a 30 year low. 

Who is going to start killing cops and soldiers in the name of your 'revolution'? Specifically. And why?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Apparently your Russian handler. As you've told us how you long for the country to be taken over by Russia so you could turn in your fellow citizens to your 'Neighborhood commander'.

I don't think you're gonna see much support for that idea. Nor a revolution so you can turn over people to a 'russian commander'. 

So far you guys have plenty of pipe dreams and bizarro fantasies. But no credible path to *any* revolution, civil war, or even a decent cookout.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

The military and certainly the police would absolutely not protect the left and the pervs.  I can't see any cop helping the Mike Brown types kill another cop.   You will have to depend on black lives matter to kill cops and soldiers.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The military and certainly the police would absolutely not protect the left and the pervs.  I can't see any cop helping the Mike Brown types kill another cop.   You will have to depend on black lives matter to kill cops and soldiers.



The military and police will protect their fellow citizens. They don't check to see one's political affiliation or sexual orientation before enforcing the law. 

Again, you're offering us a fantasy. But nothing remotely plausible. 

You won't even fight in your 'revolution'. Why do you think that millenials, cops or soldiers will? Remember the 'militia' in oregon? They put out the 'call'.

*No one answered. *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Obama's 'enemies list' is your hallucination.



Even for you, that is incredibly weak.

IRS finds yet another Lois Lerner email account



> So the millennials aren't going to start killing cops on that one.



Are you under the influence of LSD?









> And Hobby Lobby won their case. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soldiers on that one.



Yes, you lost your attack on the 1st Amendment.



> And the 'Little Sisters of the Poor' don't have to provide birth control for anyone. The government will. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soliders on that one.



False, they simply withdrew from charity work due to the assault on the 1st Amendment by you Communists.

*



			So where is this sudden frenzy to die, bleed and kill for the revolution going to come from?
		
Click to expand...

*


> So far nothing you've mentioned even comes close. There is no 'revolution' without a fighting force. _And you have none._



You operate from talking points you get from the hate sites, ofter the responses you offer don't mesh with the subject.

This is one of those times.



> Cop deaths are near a 30 year low.
> 
> Who is going to start killing cops and soldiers in the name of your 'revolution'? Specifically. And why?



Again, there have been many instances of cop killings recently in conjunction with the leftist pogroms of racism and civil instability.

{
Referring to last weekend's assassination of Texas Deputy Daron Goforth, a husband and father who was shot 15 times at point blank range from behind while gassing up his patrol car, self-described black supremacist King Noble explains that what the execution of that "cracker cop" tells him is that "it's open season on killing whites and police officers and probably killing cops, period. “It’s unavoidable, inescapable. It’s funny that that now we are moving to a time where the predator will become the prey.”

After claiming that blacks are like lions who can win a “race war” against whites, Noble declares that,

“Today, we live in a time when the white man will be picked off, and there’s nothing he can do about it. His day is up, his time is up. We will witness more executions and killing of white people and cops than we ever have before.”

“It’s about to go down. It’s open season on killing white people and crackas.”

}

Black Lives Matter Radio Host Calls for Race War & Cop-Killing


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Ideally, Russia would march in here and restore sanity.  We don't  have any.   But, you really don't understand the levels of conflict.  Are you worried that I would turn you in as a perv?  Sure I would.  You aren't a countryman and I owe you nothing I don't owe to any enemy.  

Cogitate on that.  Russia isn't an enemy, you are.  

You know how the evil preezy says if you see something say something.  If you see something shut up and 14 people are dead in San Bernardino.  See how that works?   That's a level of conflict.  That's what happens when countries break apart.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsy, like koshergrl and Jeremian and Sassy, are losing their minds as their world changes and they can't keep up and they can't stop it.

It is what it is.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's 'enemies list' is your hallucination.
> ...



And where was Obama's 'enemies list'? Again, you're just quoting the voices in your head. And no one is going to fight, kill or bleed....because you've imagined a delusion.

Not even you. And they're your delusions.




> > So the millennials aren't going to start killing cops on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you under the influence of LSD?



Laughing....are you honestly trying to argue that the picture is from a protest of your imaginary 'Obama's Enemies List'?

Prove it.



> > And Hobby Lobby won their case. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soldiers on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you lost your attack on the 1st Amendment.



And so why would the millennials rise up in revolution over a case that Hobby Lobby *won*?

Even you can't make sense of train wreck of an argument. You have no plausible road for your fighting force. Even you won't fight.

Exactly as I described.



> > And the 'Little Sisters of the Poor' don't have to provide birth control for anyone. The government will. So the millennials aren't going to start killing our soliders on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> False, they simply withdrew from charity work due to the assault on the 1st Amendment by you Communists.



Says you. Why would millennials sacrifice their lives and kill cops and soldiers over your claims about 'Little Sisters of the Poor'?

Show me the evidence that they're willing to DIE over the 'Little Sisters'.

You can't. You're citing your imagination. And no one is going to fight or die for your imagination.



> You operate from talking points you get from the hate sites, ofter the responses you offer don't mesh with the subject.



What hate sites? What talking points? You're just making up more fantasies. And no one is going to fight and die for your self delusions. Not even you.




> Again, there have been many instances of cop killings recently in conjunction with the leftist pogroms of racism and civil instability.



ONE killing....last year? That's your revolution? That's your 'pogrom'?_ When cop deaths are near a thirty year low?_

Again, you're arguing your self delusion. And you can't show us a plausible path to any fighting force for your imaginary 'revolution'.

Try again.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I have no doubt _you _believe that. But most people aren't going to buy your narrative as a preferable way forward. And they certainly aren't going to fight and die so that the Russians can 'march in here and restore sanity'.

See, this is the problem with your civil war narrative. You don't have the numbers. Most people don't think like you do. And they aren't willing to die for your dream of Russian domination of the American people.



> Cogitate on that. Russia isn't an enemy, you are.



You're certainly welcome to your opinion. But the reason you won't be able to fight your 'civil war' is that you can't get any significant number of others to back your narrative or your beliefs.

You are desperate to be dominated and militarily controlled by the Russians. Most Americans aren't.

Cogitate on that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

No one is asking anyone to die.  Hide under the bed.  The sad fact is, more Americans today consider other Americans the enemy.  You see it all around you.  The neighbors who wouldn't get involved with their neighborhood terrorists.  The number of people just opening fire on someone who comes to their door.  More than a few times looking for help.  Let the fucker crumble.   It's good street theater.

Putin ally, you enemy. That's the point.

Russia, China, hell if anyone came here and cleaned house starting with the perverts it would be a good thing.  Now, if you think that Americans will fight for the rights of perverts, that's a whole other level of ignorance.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one is asking anyone to die.  Hide under the bed.  The sad fact is, more Americans today consider other Americans the enemy.  You see it all around you.  The neighbors who wouldn't get involved with their neighborhood terrorists.  The number of people just opening fire on someone who comes to their door.  More than a few times looking for help.  Let the fucker crumble.   It's good street theater.



Some one is going to have to fight your little 'revolution'. I'm certainly not killing cops in the name of your 'revolution'. And you certainly won't. So who?

Those who are as desperate as you to be militarily controlled and dominated by the Russians? Someone who wants to turn in her fellow citizens to her local russian 'neighborhood commander'?

You're going to find that is a very, very small group. Perhaps as small as _just you._



> Putin ally, you enemy. That's the point.



That's certainly what Putin has convinced you you to believe.

For your little 'civil war' to work, you're going to need lots and lots of people think like you do. And unlike you, they're going to be have to be willing to die and kill in order to win the chance to submit to Putin.

I'm pretty sure its just you. That's the point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2016)

"The Tipsy Lipsy Civil Ware"


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

I still don't understand why our board conservatives have such a raging hard on for a civil war......that they won't be fighting in.

If not the advocates of the war, then who?


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 11, 2016)

*White people been talking about a race war since Obama got elected...and I have said repeatively, there are too many nigga's in their family for anything to really get off the ground...I mean really LOLOLO*


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *White people been talking about a race war since Obama got elected...and I have said repeatively, there are too many nigga's in their family for anything to really get off the ground...I mean really LOLOLO*



The problem with a 'race war' is the same problem with a 'civil war'. The 'war' part. They aren't willing to fight.

Its always someone *else* responsbility. Someone *else* has to bleed. While they talk about civil war between cans of Pabst Blue Ribbon and tabs of internet porn.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 11, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



*All that WHITE HISTORY....thanks for reminding us just how evil you fucks are......kudos!!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *White people been talking about a race war since Obama got elected...and I have said repeatively, there are too many nigga's in their family for anything to really get off the ground...I mean really LOLOLO*
> ...


*Yeah, I know, its all sugar water and bubble gum and yes you do have a fringe out there hell bent on testing them prized guns they've harnessed over the years....tired of shootin for squirrel meat types....but like I said....in the south, very few white girls are touched my some black guy, that's just fact and Nigga's ain't fucking wit da golden goose....just sayin*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 11, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Google
Impalement

and they sold their fellow blacks as slaves


carry on


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2016)

See what's happening in Chicago.  What happens when Trump is elected president?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel a bit at Fritz Weaver on Dr. Strangelove when he played his parlor games concerning the aftermath of a nuke war.  He concluded that file clerks and prisoners would be the bulk of the survivors because both would be out of the direct impact of the bombs.  "The brute strength of the prisoners vs. the organizational ability of the file clerks."  

In considering 2016 America, the though of a civil war is rather laughable in my view.  I fully expect there to be attempts on President Hillary Clinton's life...likely on the day she is sworn in and most vulnerable.  We have too many kooks with a proliferation of firearms.  I wil say that much.  

Beyond that; it is hard to imagine anyone of competence managing to enlist a group of equally competent folks to rally behind someone that has the popularity to carry the day because at the base level, for any revolution to work it either has to be popular or totalitarian.  Totalitarianism is very hard to carry out from the outset so popular uprising would have to be the order of the day.  

Is Donald Trump worth your life?  Maybe Tipsy's life (or the monetary equivalent of a buck ninety-five) but nobody else.


----------



## Never3ndr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've been to about half of the states in the US...and I can honestly say that I don't really see the conflict between North vs. South.  I really see the conflict as Urban vs. Rural.  You go to Montana, Upstate New York, or South Dakota, and you see a lot of rural communities and a lot more conservative idea sets.  On the other hand, you go to a lot of urban communities, from Orlando to LA, and you see a lot more liberal idea sets.  Now, of course, these are broad strokes you get a mesh of ideas in both types of communities, but, at least from what I've seen, more than geography, it appears more the level of urbanization as the better indicator of your idea set.

On the topic of Civil War...I think that America is in unrest.  I think that, given any candidate outside of Trump, Civil War is unlikely, at least in the next 3-4 years.  I think that it would really take some sort of grand polarizing event, like attempting a mass deportation policy, to really charge people up enough to where they are willing to arm themselves to defend their ideas.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 11, 2016)

"Is another Civil War brewing?"

This is just as wrong and ridiculous today was it was back in June.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 11, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> See what's happening in Chicago.  What happens when Trump is elected president?


Fortunately that won't come to pass.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 12, 2016)

Slave2the$ said:


> If trump gets elected you can thank liberals for it. They literally are driving everyone to madness.



But it's their own peculiar kind of madness they know too well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2016)

Skylar said:


> And where was Obama's 'enemies list'? Again, you're just quoting the voices in your head. And no one is going to fight, kill or bleed....because you've imagined a delusion.
> 
> Not even you. And they're your delusions.



Fact: Obama set the IRS on his enemies. The proof is Lois Lerner. The Obama DOJ is 100% corrupt and does not uphold the laws of this nation. Ergo Lerner as the hit man for the Obama mob skated. That criminals are in charge of enforcing laws in now way changes that Lerner and Obama are guilty of high crimes against this nation.



> And so why would the millennials rise up in revolution over a case that Hobby Lobby *won*?
> 
> Even you can't make sense of train wreck of an argument. You have no plausible road for your fighting force. Even you won't fight.
> 
> Exactly as I described.



Do you grasp that a straw man is a fallacy? I understand that logical fallacy is as close to logic as you get, still it fails as an argument.

Hint: The only person yapping about "Millenials rising up" is you.



> Says you. Why would millennials sacrifice their lives and kill cops and soldiers over your claims about 'Little Sisters of the Poor'?
> 
> Show me the evidence that they're willing to DIE over the 'Little Sisters'.
> 
> You can't. You're citing your imagination. And no one is going to fight or die for your imagination.




Says fact.

You spend so much time on the hate sites that you lack any grasp on reality.

{After 130 years of caring for the elderly poor in Evansville, the Little Sisters of the Poor have announced that they plan to withdraw from operating their residential facility here.}

Little Sisters of the Poor will cease operations at East Side facility

You are ill-informed as mindless hacks who alter reality to meet partisan goals tent to be.

You are also insane, the only violence I've seen is from the left. You scum held another riot in Chicago and Lost Angeles this weekend.



> What hate sites? What talking points? You're just making up more fantasies. And no one is going to fight and die for your self delusions. Not even you.



Hate sites like Alternet, ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, et al.

And your straw man is pathetic.




> ONE killing....last year? That's your revolution? That's your 'pogrom'?_ When cop deaths are near a thirty year low?_
> 
> Again, you're arguing your self delusion. And you can't show us a plausible path to any fighting force for your imaginary 'revolution'.
> 
> Try again.



One killing, sploogy? So you are reduced to outright lying? Do you even grasp that you're lying, or are you just reciting hating points from KOS?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fortunately that won't come to pass.



C_Coward, the riots in Chicago and LA don't hurt Trump, quite the opposite.

You leftist scum want a polarized nation, where neighbor is pitted against neighbor, as is the Obama way. But you fucking retards attacked the majority with the minority in an election years.

Really fucking dumb.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And where was Obama's 'enemies list'? Again, you're just quoting the voices in your head. And no one is going to fight, kill or bleed....because you've imagined a delusion.
> ...



Show us the evidence. How is Lois Lerner proof that Obama set the IRS on his 'enemies'? Show us the email where Obama did this. Show us Lois indicating that Obama had told her do focus on_ anyone._

You can't. You've hallucinated the entire thing. And then in your delusion insist that its a 'fact'.

*No one is going to fight, bleed and die because you're hallucinating. Not even you.*




> Do you grasp that a straw man is a fallacy? I understand that logical fallacy is as close to logic as you get, still it fails as an argument.
> 
> Hint: The only person yapping about "Millenials rising up" is you.



I'm citing millenials because they are our_ fighting age folks_. They're 18 to 35. The age group that has been the backbone of every fighting force the US has ever fielded, the back bone of the confederate rebellion.

And the aren't going to fight and die for your hallucinations.

*Who is going to fight your 'war'?* Not you. Not me. Not the millennials. Who then?

You've offered us nothing credible that would motivate _anyone_ to fight, kill, bleed and die for your 'civil war'. A war you won't even fight in. *And these are your delusions. *If even you won't fight based on your delusions, why would someone who *doesn't* share such laughably misconceptions ever sacrifice their lives for them?

The answer is simple:_ they wouldn't._ And thus your entire civil war goes 'poof'. As you've never been able to provide a credible, rational answer to this cartoon simple question:
*
Who is going to fight your civil war?*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 14, 2016)

Skylar said:


> *Who is going to fight your 'war'?* Not you. Not me. Not the millennials. Who then?



How would you avoid it?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 14, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *Who is going to fight your 'war'?* Not you. Not me. Not the millennials. Who then?
> ...



Avoid what? Without people to fight.....what 'war' is there to avoid?


----------

